# Please everyone respond draw length and draw weight



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

29 1/2 @53#
charlie


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*here...I'll start it off*

C'mon people it only takes two seconds.

29"
53 lb.


----------



## pswanney (Oct 14, 2002)

29" 60lbs.


----------



## rangerunner (Feb 20, 2003)

*d&w*

mine is 28 inch and i shoot any where from 62 to 68 lbs,,,
>>>>>>>>>>>>>-------------------->> rangerunner


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*????????????????*

29 or 29 1/2 inches ( ain't sure yet )
58lbs.

WR


----------



## elkhunter2 (Feb 21, 2003)

30-3/4" @ 57 target w/ 250 CXL @ 280 fps
30-3/4" @ 65 hunting w/ 3-60 @ 280 fps


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

28 1/2" + loop @ 65lbs.


----------



## bigE (Jun 11, 2002)

30 1/2 / 50lb indoor ...... 67lb 3D

"bigE"


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

28 with loop and around 65 pounds.


----------



## Jason (Feb 13, 2003)

28.5 plus loop, 70lbs


----------



## Tree Walker (Jan 12, 2003)

*Hey X-ring...I agree....*

.....it's frustrating shopping for bows, when none of them on the rack fit you.....

My 3D rig is 28" draw at 62lbs
My Spot rig is 28" draw at 52lbs


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

Target 28" @ 58-60#
Hunting 28" @ 65#


----------



## CharlieL (May 22, 2002)

30.25" draw length

Spot bow 59#
3D bow 63#
Hunting 67#


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

29", 60# bows set to 55-57#. I've noticed some shops stock mainly 70# & some mainly 60#.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

27.5 @ 64 lbs


----------



## ShakesTheClown (Jan 25, 2003)

Target: 27 1/2" w/loop, 55#
Hunting: 28" no loop, 65#


----------



## Jtoth (Feb 12, 2003)

28.5 @ 60#


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Here you go....*

27 3/4" 60-65lbs for 3D and 70lbs to hunt.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Draw Length*

Spots 26.75" draw 44#'s
Field 26.75" draw 48#s

Jbird


----------



## Iceman77 (Jan 4, 2003)

30.75" Draw Length

56# Indoor/Outdoor Targets
65# 3-D/Hunting


----------



## archerynut02 (Jul 28, 2002)

28.2 @70lb


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

28 1/2" 56#


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

31" 65 lb.


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

28.75 @ 60#


----------



## arrowhead300 (Dec 7, 2002)

indoor 29" 51#

3-d 29" 63#

target 29" 58#

hunting 29" 68#


all amo length


----------



## fireandiceman (Jan 21, 2003)

28 in. Draw Lenght

spot bow 50 lbs.
3D bow 58 lbs. 280 fps
hunting bow 60 lbs. 265 fps


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

25" 60Lbs.


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

Target: 26" @ 55#'s

Hunting: 26" @ 60#'s

Tim


----------



## Salt Fox (Nov 3, 2002)

30" and 47#


----------



## ctucker1962 (Feb 6, 2003)

32" draw length

My old Hoyt has a maximum of 50 lb, but I currently have it cranked down to around 35. 

It still gives me enough stopping power so that those paper targets are clean kills.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

92 pounds 12" draw (TNC )

olympic recurve. just shy of 29" 43 pounds indoor 45-47 outdoors

Compound-spots and Fita 28.5 with loop 58 pounds

I am 6-1, 215


----------



## okoutdoorswoman (Mar 12, 2003)

27"
52 pounds


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

28 3/4 @56#


----------



## Detemeat (Oct 1, 2002)

29" @ 72#


----------



## clayking (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: here...I'll start it off*



x-ring said:


> *C'mon people it only takes two seconds.
> 
> 29"
> 53 lb. *


Me too..................ck


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

3D-67# 27.5"
Indoor 61# 27.5
Hunting 72# 27.5


----------



## DeerForce1 (May 21, 2002)

29" @ 65# for hunting, 3-D & target........................................DF1


----------



## JJH (Mar 1, 2003)

26" 57lbs


----------



## penguin162 (Mar 3, 2003)

29.5 63#


----------



## bigbow (May 22, 2002)

Target bow:
Spots = 29.25" 53 lbs.
3d = 29.25" 60 lbs.

Hunting bow: 29.25" 66 lbs.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Recurve approx: 28" 38-42#'s

Compound hunting 27" 60-65#'s
Dylan


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

29" 60 to 65# 3-d
29" 55 to 60# indoor
29" 66# hunting


----------



## muller8 (Aug 8, 2002)

23.75" 45#

(would be nice to have a few setups for women too)


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

29 inch 

60#


----------



## Mead (Jun 19, 2002)

27 1/2 and 56lbs


----------



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

28 1/2 @ 60


----------



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

Girlfriend is 25 @ 40


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

27" 50-55


----------



## Neut5150 (Mar 13, 2003)

30.5 at 64 

By the way clayking --- great quote.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

between 26 1/2 and 27 54lbs


----------



## qmotox (Feb 16, 2003)

28.5" 55lbs 3D setup


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

28 1/4" @53Lbs.


----------



## Bowhnter (Jul 16, 2002)

Draw length 29.5
spots 55#
3D and hunting 65#


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

28.5 

54# for spot
64# for 3d and Hunting


----------



## farms100 (Jan 16, 2003)

28 1/2 recurve at 38 pounds


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

*30 1/4"............ 63 lb.*

Same for everything.


----------



## jacc2 (Jun 15, 2002)

28" and 55# for spots
28" and 57# 3d
28" and 60# hunting


----------



## mtnshtr (Feb 14, 2003)

27-1/2 with loop and grip removed
52 pounds


----------



## cwilliams (Jan 17, 2003)

29" with a d loop and 69 lbs.


----------



## georgestrings (Mar 23, 2003)

27.5 inches

55lbs for spots
68lbs for hunting
70lbs for 3D and outdoor target

I notice that I'm about the only one who draws more weight for 3D/target than for hunting... My thinking is I build extra draw strength during the 3D season, and that makes my bow really easy to draw for hunting(a BIG plus when you're cold and stiff, or you're trying to draw with as little movement as possible)....70lbs gives me a nice flat arrow for 3D, and 68lbs is plenty for hunting(Ultra Max with 100gr Rocket Steelheads on GT 5575's - I have NO PROBLEM getting pass thru's, to say the least) - anyone else think this way???

- georgestrings


----------



## archery golfer (Aug 30, 2002)

INDOORS--------50LBS 27.5"

OUTDOORS-----60 LBS 27.5

HUNTING--------70 LBS 28.5


----------



## BAYOUBENGALS (Jan 15, 2003)

AMO 29 1/4" 65lbs.


----------



## 3D2 (Dec 10, 2002)

28" @63 lbs


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

29.5" AMO on all my 2-cam bows (indoor and outdoor target rigs). 53# indoors draw weight and 56# outdoor draw weight.

29.375" AMO on my 1-cam hunting rig (like a slightly shorter draw w/ the solid draw stop on the solo). 67# to 70# for hunting.

>>------>


----------



## Flyin6 (May 22, 2002)

27" True draw-Screw AMO

Spots-49lbs
3d/hunting-56lbs


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

26.75 @ 48 lbs


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

31" 70#


----------



## Target 1 (Jul 22, 2002)

Target 50-52lbs. at 29"

Hunting 60 lbs. at 29"


----------



## RHoyle (May 21, 2002)

28" - 60#


----------



## -XX- (May 22, 2002)

26 3/4 amo @ 55 lbs


----------



## 00buck (Feb 23, 2003)

29.5" @ 67#


----------



## bern1 (Jun 5, 2002)

29" 55lb


----------



## medic (Jul 10, 2002)

30" to the pivot point @ 59,5 lbs., indoor and outdoor


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

Target 30' 50#

Hunting 31' 67#


----------



## Parbo (Oct 29, 2002)

*Hunting:*

28" @ 70 lbs


----------



## kodiak (Jan 27, 2003)

31", 60 lbs.


----------



## The Buck (Jul 1, 2002)

Target / 27.75 @ 48#

Field / 27.75 @ 52#

3-D / 27.75 @ 58-60#

Hunting / 27.75 @ 58-60#


----------



## OHarcher (Jan 15, 2003)

*Drawlength*

28" AMO D/L @ 62#


----------



## Darren/NY (Jan 9, 2003)

28.5 
52 lbs - paper
65 lbs - hunting


----------



## hooked22 (Nov 3, 2002)

26.5 true draw 60#


----------



## NHhunter (Jan 19, 2003)

Hunting season, 29" @ 71 lbs
Off season, 29" @ 60 lbs


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

28"
62#


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

28" 58#


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

30" draw
60lb bow


----------



## ronzov (Mar 9, 2003)

29" w/ loop 
70#


----------



## 5x (Feb 3, 2003)

31.25 @57#


----------



## Allen Jessen (Jan 20, 2003)

Target 50 lbs. at 29"

Hunting 60 lbs. at 29"


----------



## archeryworld (May 22, 2002)

[email protected]# Indoor

[email protected] 60# Outdoor


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

31" DL - 60 to 65 lbs DW


Sag.


----------



## kiz (Mar 1, 2003)

30"draw
66#


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

30.5",64# indoors

30.5", 67# 3d

29.5", 55# hunting

Rick


----------



## Mau (May 22, 2002)

29" @ 55 pds. - Target bow

29" @ 60 pds - 3D/Hunting bow


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

29" x 47#

Good Shooting!

Perry


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 22, 2002)

indoor spots 28" AMO @53lbs

outdoor 28' AMO @58 lbs


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

28" 57# for spots & 3D

28" 72# for hunting


----------



## slickwill (Jan 13, 2003)

27" AMO

54#indoor

58#3-D and outdoor target


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

26.25 AMO @57lbs


----------



## viper (Oct 25, 2002)

26 1/2" 58pound


----------



## Smoke (Feb 4, 2003)

Target/3D 29.75 60 lb

Hunting 29.5 65 lb.

Average things out and I'll bet you find that it would make more sense for manufacturers to make a change in draw weight ranges. What we need is bows that go from 45,55,55-65, 65-75 pounds instead of 40-50,50-60, 60-70.

As to draw length: Avg draw was 30" over 8 years ago. I'll bet you find it's closer to 28-29" now.

A bow that would fit almost everyone: 27-30" adjustable draw. 55-65 lb draw weight range.


----------



## black avilon (Mar 7, 2003)

*pounds*

30 inch at #57 for target


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

29'' at 60lbs


----------



## Shakes (Aug 7, 2002)

*Draw*

Indoor; Feild; 3-D: Scepter II: 27"@58#

Hunting:MV2: 27"@58#


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

27.5"
60 to 70 lbs


----------



## tmepepn (Oct 1, 2002)

from 29" to 31" (hard to tell with a wrist release) for 58#


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

28" AMO + around 1/8" to get really exact

@52 lbs indoors
@54 lbs out

Sean


----------



## herbeapuce (Nov 4, 2002)

28" and 55# for target
65# for hunting.
herb.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

31.5", 70lbs


----------



## ALASKA MIKE (Jul 13, 2002)

draw-29"
indoor spots-50lbs
3d-56lbs,280fps
outdoor spots- 50-60lbs----depends on bow and competition
hunting-63lbs


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Indoors 26 @ 54lbs
outside 26 @ 56lbs
hunting 26 @ 61lbs


----------



## 3D archer 02 (Dec 23, 2002)

28 inches at 65lbs. 



<<<<SHAWN>>>>


----------



## bowjob (Mar 11, 2003)

*draw length*

28.25 @ 47#"

bowjob


----------



## jgauthier (Dec 3, 2002)

26" 52-57lbs depends which bow.


----------



## Magua (Jun 20, 2002)

29½" + loop at 65lbs (3D and hunting)


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

28 5/8" with loop, 65lbsHunting and 3D, and 56llbs target. Pinwheel 12


----------



## Plainsman (Dec 28, 2002)

Both set @ 30" 65#


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

30" and about 60# - I think it's something over, but then it wouldn't be FITA legal, and the club wouldn't let me shoot it. So it's 60# on the dot.


----------



## Ranger (Jan 26, 2003)

29inches and 65lbs.


----------



## JAMES_D (Sep 19, 2002)

3D- 29 1/4" @ 62-65lbs
Hunting- 29" @ 65#

I'd like to see your avg. when your done.


----------



## Kirk Taylor (Mar 18, 2003)

28" - 70# Hunting & 3-D


----------



## AeroEagle1 (Jan 17, 2003)

Hunting Draw Length and Weight

31 at 58 to 60#


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

29 " - 60# it´s mine/ and my loved one is 26 " - 53#


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

29 inch draw 
602 lb draw weight
robk


----------



## bowhntr321 (Jan 22, 2003)

*draw lenght*

27.5
55lbs target
68lbs hunting
i wish the would give speed ratings at somthing other than
30" 70lbs


----------



## Dacotah (Aug 9, 2002)

28.5" 
65# hunting & 3-D
56# target


----------



## scottpearce (Jan 18, 2003)

*drawweight*

26inch 57 to 66lbs


----------



## c2k723 (Apr 3, 2003)

indoor - 42lbs @ 28"
3d - 62lbs @ 28"
hunting - 70lbs @ 28"


----------



## boxman90 (Jul 24, 2002)

29in 65#


----------



## walter tlc (Aug 10, 2002)

26.5" @ 50#
=added=
for FITA target and indoors.


----------



## IA-PRO (Nov 7, 2002)

30 1/4 @62lbs


----------



## JRH60 (Sep 10, 2002)

27.75 55# indoor 60# 3-D 62-63# hunting


----------



## Tafkas (May 22, 2002)

28.25"[email protected]#


----------



## RobinPirnak (Jul 28, 2002)

29" draw 57 lbs


----------



## Old Hunter (Dec 19, 2002)

28 1/2" @ 68#s Hunting


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Hunting: 29" at 73 pounds with Beman ICS Field 400
3-D: 29" at 63 pounds with Carbon Express CXL 250
Paper: 29" at 57 pounds with Carbon Express CXL 250


----------



## Doddsman (May 23, 2002)

28'' 70-72 lbs


----------



## Vlass (Feb 15, 2003)

28.5"
52 pounds


----------



## bubbazx428 (Mar 18, 2003)

26''
52


----------



## badgerbob8 (Feb 21, 2003)

29 at 52#


----------



## Raptor (Feb 18, 2003)

- 29" 
- 67LBS


----------



## CAMLT1 (Feb 16, 2003)

28 1/2 " 60 to 65 #


----------



## Toddbow (May 26, 2002)

60 lbs. 28 1/2" draw


----------



## miles-o-tool (Feb 16, 2003)

*28" 60-72#*

3D-Hunting


----------



## oleg (Feb 26, 2003)

28 1/8"
108# normally, 60# couse of FITA limits
friends of mine:
25 3/4",55#
27 3/4",58#
30",60#
31",60#
girls of our club:
25",42#
28",34-50#
24"35#
oleg
PS. all DL are true( not AMO )


----------



## cpahunter (Feb 20, 2003)

27 draw w/ string loop
58 lbs


----------



## JWest (Jun 13, 2002)

29"........50-54lbs


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

29 1/2 at 59 lbs. indoor spots
29 1/2 at 71 lbs. 3D
29 at 65 lbs. hunting


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Hunting set up is 28 @ 70#
3-D set up is 29 @ 60#


----------



## gvincent (Dec 14, 2002)

26" draw
61#


----------



## DBLBEE556 (Jan 17, 2003)

28.5/60


----------



## DBBURTON (Mar 28, 2003)

28" at target = 50#, hunting = 55#


----------



## pinwheel5 (Jun 1, 2002)

29" , 60lb


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

*set up*

27.25 draw and 47 lbs.
ceebee


----------



## tbear (Oct 22, 2002)

*draw length and weight*

27 inch draw
53 and 57 lbs


----------



## fibonacci4u (Jun 11, 2002)

*Draw length*

I have a 28" AMO draw and shoot no more than 60# for all competition venues. I hunt with 64#. . . Keep in mind that as you survey I would bet that close to 50% (I am being conservative) of those that responded have a draw length that is too long. Good luck. --Ike


----------



## D H (Dec 6, 2002)

29 inch draw 53 lbs.


----------



## Rooster (Feb 5, 2003)

28.5 at 65# for 3D and indoor


----------



## VAbowhunter (Mar 28, 2003)

29" 62 lbs - after I remove the grip my draw becomes app. 29.5"


----------



## JCURRY (Mar 23, 2003)

30" 70lb.....


----------



## Mike Neeley (Jan 25, 2003)

30" 65# Hunting

29.5" 55# Target


----------



## runawaysXs (Oct 13, 2002)

29 3/4 60#


----------



## Q2XL (Nov 4, 2002)

27.5" @ 45....60 hunting


----------



## wack_em2 (Apr 7, 2003)

29" 70#'s 3d's, indoor,hunting


----------



## Dean S (Dec 3, 2002)

28.5" @ 62#


----------



## dunehog (Mar 10, 2003)

33" draw

84 lbs


----------



## Sugarhollowarch (Feb 3, 2003)

[email protected]#


----------



## t morg (Dec 22, 2002)

30" 70lbs


----------



## Nockem (May 22, 2002)

*3D setup*

27.5 AMO.......50 lbs


----------



## bsand (Jan 12, 2003)

29 inches, 56 lbs


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

31" @ 59# FITA
31" @ 68# hunting


----------



## Amarok (Feb 3, 2003)

29" @ 56#


----------



## Dan Murphy (Nov 15, 2002)

28.75 at 60lb.


----------



## Zook (Aug 6, 2002)

29.5
59#


----------



## Steve Bernard (Nov 12, 2002)

[email protected]


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 19, 2002)

53lbs at 29"


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Spot 28.5 51 lbs plus loop

Hunt 28.5 at 60 lbs plus loop.


----------



## 4grubby (Jan 18, 2003)

*X*

29" 65lbs


----------



## Grant (Sep 3, 2002)

29.25" 58 pounds


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Target: 27 3/4" 48 lbs.
Hunting: 28 1/4" 64 lbs.


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

3D - 28"amo @58#

Hunting - 28"amo @ 62#

Spots - 28" @54#


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

32" @ 56lbs target

31 1/4" @ 63lbs hunting


----------



## RobertM (Jun 20, 2002)

29 inch draw and a draw weight of 73 pounds


----------



## Dallas (Aug 5, 2002)

29.75 draw 54lb spots 62lb 3-D 65LB hunting


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

25 3/4" plus 1/4" loop @ 45 lbs


----------



## billy bo (Mar 27, 2003)

Mine is 29" 60 lbs


----------



## txdukklr (Jan 9, 2003)

27.5 and 63lb


----------



## Chard (Jan 10, 2003)

28.75 inches and 48 pounds


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

30" 55#s


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

25.75 & 46 & 64lbs(target,3-d )


----------



## BuckeyeArcher (Aug 8, 2002)

55-60lbs for spots and 3D @ 31"
63-66lbs for hunting @ 31"


----------



## NoPoints (Jan 29, 2003)

Hunting: 27" @ 64lbs
Target: 26.75" @ 57lbs

John


----------



## PatD (Oct 18, 2002)

30.75" - 58 lbs Target/3d
30.75" - 62 lbs Hunting


----------



## Wooska (Aug 27, 2002)

34" @ 70 lbs.


----------



## Newberry (Jul 7, 2002)

28.75
60lbs for 3D
55lbs for Indoor


----------



## KZEITER (Feb 26, 2003)

291/2 70lbs


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*29.25" here*

But, I need a 28.5" pro shop bow, ie, mathews, bowtech, or any solo cam. 

60-65 pounds


----------



## mrwalker (Apr 2, 2003)

26.5" at 54 pounds.


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen (Oct 19, 2002)

31.75 - 32½ , 50-60 pounds


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Factory 28" AMO 60#


----------



## GregE (Oct 16, 2002)

29.5"; 68#


----------



## DBString's (Jul 28, 2002)

29 1/8" and 60lbs.


----------



## superdiablo (Feb 7, 2003)

FITA 27 3/4" 56 Lb. (release).
HUNTING, 28 3/4" 72 Lb. (fingers).


----------



## Tom Taker (Dec 25, 2002)

spots 29" @ 59#
3-D 29" @ 67#
Hunting 29"@ 68-70#


----------



## Tazer15 (Feb 24, 2003)

28-29" 67# 3D
28-29" 70-75 hunting
just starting indoors not sure


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Hunting: 30"/70# (sorry!) 
3D: 30"/57# and 61#


----------



## mesabplayer (Dec 30, 2002)

*draw length & weight*

29", 55#


----------



## sven (Feb 10, 2003)

target 29" 60#


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

28.5 - 28.75" depending on the bow 58-66 lbs depending on the feel of the cam.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

25.5 inches, 44 lbs.

Hollywood


----------



## garopro (Jan 18, 2003)

32" 68#

Hunting/3D


----------



## Foamkiller (Apr 8, 2003)

28" 60lbs for 3-d 65lbs for hunting


----------



## appij (Feb 27, 2003)

*Draw+ weight*

My answer to this supurb question is 28 1/2 with D loop and 53# indoor, 59# outdoor,40# hunting. not really lets go with 60# for hunting.


With this combination, I WILL BE THE ONE TO WIN THE CONTEST!!!!!


----------



## ijimmy (Jul 2, 2002)

28" 60lbs


----------



## Black Knight II (Mar 4, 2003)

Hunting and Target 29" @ 64lbs


----------



## Festus (Jan 4, 2003)

29" and 60 LBS. for 3D


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

'o3 ultratec..... 31.5" 56lb. for target
'03 cybertec..... 31.25 60lb. for 3d


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hunting 27" 72lbs
Target 27" 60lbs


----------



## 1fatarrow (Mar 21, 2003)

INDOOR TARGET-------29'' 45LBS
3-D--------------------------30'' 60LBS
HUNTING-----------------30'' 64LBS


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

29 3/4 indoor and 3-D 50#indoor 70# 3-D


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm 6;2" 275 pounds. And shoot a 28" draw. It takes that for me to relax.


----------



## 1Arrow1X (Sep 2, 2002)

28"
52# Indoor
60# 3D and Outdoor


----------



## SCBA2 (Jul 20, 2002)

28" 60 lbs.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

28.5/58#


----------



## goldshy (Jun 12, 2002)

*draw weight*

29 draw length 57 lbs draw weight


----------



## muzzymike (Mar 28, 2003)

29 with loop and 65#


----------



## Enchantir (Dec 25, 2002)

*Just my 2 cents...*

I am 5' 10" tall and shoot 27 7/8" @ 30# for all my shooting...


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

27.5" draw and #71


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*ttt*

Keep 'em coming. I'm going to be compiling a list and find out what the "average" draw length and poundage is.


----------



## jeff (Jun 6, 2002)

I am 6"3 have a 30" drawlength and am presently drawing 64lbs.


----------



## Toddbow (May 26, 2002)

How's the poll going so far? Anyone crunch the #'s?
Toddbow


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 8, 2002)

27.25 @ 66 lbs.


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

TARGET BOW 28"@60 LBS
HUNTING 28"@ 70 LBS


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Toddbow said:


> *How's the poll going so far? Anyone crunch the #'s?
> Toddbow *


So far I have only added up the first page, but 28 - 29" draw lengths and 60-65lbs. are in the lead so far.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Spots - 59 pounds.

3D - 59 pounds.

Hunting - 82 pounds.


----------



## sal zaccardi (Mar 8, 2003)

28inch and 62#


----------



## Foamkiller (Apr 8, 2003)

Man there are alot of people shooting draw lengths that are way too long, I know that everyone one on this site can't be 6ft 2, shooting all those draw lengths of 30, 31, 29, I am willing to bet that 90% of those are atleast an inch to 2.5 inches too long.


----------



## kgk (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm still new to (target) archery, so the draw lengths and poundages will certainly change somewhat:

Recurve: 40# @ 28"
Compound: 60# @ 28" with 65% let-off

kgk


----------



## EdwinQ (Feb 28, 2003)

I am from Singapore (Asian). Hope my input prove useful to you.

27 1/2" with D-loop, 54# (Target)


----------



## jimmc8 (Jul 25, 2002)

Olympic Recurve
49# @ 31.4"


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

27.5" draw length
3-D= 65 lbs w/ carbon
3-D= 69 lbs with aluminum
indoor= 58 lbs.
hunting= 68 lbs w/carbon

5' 10"


----------



## Foamkiller (Apr 8, 2003)

Everyone should include thier body size with there post, I am curious to see some of the guys who are shooting the 30" draw lengths. I use to shoot a 31" draw before I found someone who showed me the proper way to shoot, now I shoot a 28" draw, big differance there, also big improvement in scores.


----------



## Deer Ck Archery (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi x-ring-

Will you please post a summary of your poll when you are done? I am interested in the results as well.

31-1/8" @ 64 3D/hunting

31-1/8" @ 52 indoors


Yes, Foamkiller, I'm nearly 6 foot 5", and I CAN manually roll down the passenger side window while seatbelted in.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*draw*

27.5 and 63 lbs


----------



## gummi (Apr 11, 2003)

27in (correct arrowlength, the easton method) 31lb.
(Don't laugh! I can shoot 70m no probs)


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

I am one of the 31" draw guys (31" is per the cam module settings; actually I think it's 30-7/8" if I measured it)

I am 6' 2" tall; wingspan is 76-1/4"; per the wingspan method my draw comes out to 30-1/2" (pretty close); however even at 31" my bow arm has a substantial bend in it, anchoring with the nock near the corner of my mouth.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Originally 29" @ 66#. Bought a new bow and went to 30" @ 66#. I gave me a rotator cuff injury on my bow side  . Haven't shot in 6 months. Now spending $120 to buy 29" cam.  I'm 6'0".


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

29.5 @55 3d
30 @70 hunting


----------



## cubdriver (Feb 28, 2003)

26.5 AMO

63#


----------



## Foamkiller (Apr 8, 2003)

*I forgot to put my size on the post*

I am 6' 1" tall shooting a 28" draw with a short d loop, this puts the correct amount of bend in the left arm, and makes up and down hill shots trouble free.


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen (Oct 19, 2002)

Foamkiller said:


> *Everyone should include thier body size with there post, I am curious to see some of the guys who are shooting the 30" draw lengths. I use to shoot a 31" draw before I found someone who showed me the proper way to shoot, now I shoot a 28" draw, big differance there, also big improvement in scores. *


My wingspan is 80 to 80,5 so what is correct draw length for me? Truly I am interested about those scores and not speed. I do whatever is recomended to gather those 15 points more for FITA.

I have estimated that my dl is something 31½ to 32½ depending of release and releasetype and arm is somewhat twisted a litle.

Height is 76 inches.

Coments?


----------



## contractpelot (Feb 28, 2003)

*draw lenght and draw weight*

I draw 29.75" and 68# for hunting.

28.75" and 48# for target indoors.

I shoot a wrist strap with a finger trigger for hunting, and a pure back tension Zenith for targets. That's the reason for the difference. I'm 5'10" and 183#.

conrtactpelot


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

FITA bow - 30" 58 lbs.

3D bow- 30" 70 lbs.

Hunting bow- 30" 75 lbs.


----------



## mackspeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Draw lenth 28 1/4 Draw wieght 58 - 65 lbs.

6 ft 3 in. 235 lbs.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

Kari -- Do a search on "wing span" or "wingspan" and you should be able to find the formula.

If I remember correctly, you take your wingspan and divide by 2.54; comes out to 31.5" for 80" wingspan.


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

27" 70#
03 Ultratec
joey


----------



## jpo (Jun 15, 2002)

26.55" 59#


----------



## Lusch (Nov 8, 2002)

27,5" @ 55#

good luck!


----------



## davidmil (Feb 28, 2003)

27 1/2 @ 70
27 1/2 @ 76


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*TTT*

To The Top


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

29" 60lbs.


----------



## MatrixMan (Feb 14, 2003)

29" draw 36# (Recurve)


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I think 29 inches and 60lbs is considered standard and the one most stocked without a special order.

Mine is 26 inches and 45lbs.


----------



## hoytman (May 21, 2002)

28.5 @ 58lbs


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen (Oct 19, 2002)

Bert2 said:


> *Kari -- Do a search on "wing span" or "wingspan" and you should be able to find the formula.
> 
> If I remember correctly, you take your wingspan and divide by 2.54; comes out to 31.5" for 80" wingspan. *


Thanks Bert2 for a reply.

I am a bit confused because here in internet there are a lot people who said that it is too long and they have never seen such a drawlength such as I have but here in Finland nobody dare to say anything . They told that I am a area that they do not have any experience and I have to seek it myself.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

27" @57lbs fury x CIII


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

3D 28" @ 55lbs

Field 28" @ 52lbs

Hunting 28" @ 60lbs

I am 5' 8" 180 lbs


----------



## Dimitrios (Jan 9, 2003)

Recurve 
29"
36# (written on bow) --> therefore 38#


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*TTT one more time*

I will get this up top one more time before I start crunching the numbers. Thanks everyone that has participated.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Jon, 
Just curious, what's the reason for this? Is it so the shop will have a better idea of which draw lengths to order when ordering new bows?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

3D & Hunting

30 3/4" 58 lbs


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey X-Ring,

You know me from Turtle Lake. I am a bigger guy, 6' 4" and 250 lbs. I shoot at 28.5 + a short loop and usually around 64 lbs.


----------



## 12sforever (Jan 14, 2003)

30.5" with 1/2" loop @ 67#s this works for 3d and hunting
6' 6" tall


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

52#@29.625AMO
5'11" - WS=73.5


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Shooter Mike said:


> *Jon,
> Just curious, what's the reason for this? Is it so the shop will have a better idea of which draw lengths to order when ordering new bows? *


Exactly the reason  I am sick and tired of walking into pro shops that have 15 bows that are 30 or 31" draw lengths and 70 lbs. Just want to collect some data to show them the average draw length is not 30"


----------



## 1iarrowking (Sep 6, 2002)

27 3/4 inches AMO.
60 to 65 for 3D.
60 to 70 for hunting depending on the prey.


----------



## 3d killer (Feb 21, 2003)

30'' @66lbs.


----------



## Den971 (Jan 19, 2003)

28" 65 lbs


----------



## His-n-HersHoyts (Apr 23, 2003)

His 27" 63# short dloop 5'11" 200# ........Hers 26" 43# dloop 5'9 1/2" 130#


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

32.25" @ 77#
Hunting only.


----------



## chbrown29 (Apr 21, 2003)

27.5 70#


----------



## BLR (Jan 3, 2003)

29.5 indoor at 50lbs
29.5 3D 60lbs


----------



## Good351 (Jul 24, 2002)

30" 50-52lbs.


----------



## gissle (Feb 19, 2003)

29 inch @67lbs


----------



## cybersnyder (Mar 22, 2003)

26.5" @ 60lbs. It sucks being short! (5'7")


----------



## Scopus (Dec 17, 2002)

27 " @ 58 lbs


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Info*

26 3/4" 43# Indoors 47# Outdoors


----------



## UKArcher (Feb 2, 2003)

26"
56#


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

draw length: 20"
weight: 45lbs


----------



## ToddM (May 30, 2003)

28" (with D loop) and #62 outdoors/hunting


----------



## penchey (May 28, 2003)

24" 50# indoor and 3D
24" 40# planning to hunt in fall


----------



## SeaBass (Apr 21, 2003)

30" 65#


----------



## RoyH (Jun 4, 2003)

28.5 with loop---48lbs


----------



## rcher1313 (Jan 14, 2003)

28" 64lbs


----------



## Paradox (Nov 7, 2002)

27 3/4" draw

54 pounds for target
65 pounds for 3-d and hunting


----------



## goldring10 (May 9, 2003)

28" at 35 lbs (recurve spots)

28 " at 42 lbs (compound)

Don't hunt anymore


----------



## travis_castle (Jun 7, 2002)

27.5 draw

57 lbs for hunting
43 lbs for target


----------



## Kiiwi 3D (Jun 5, 2003)

27.5 draw on 72 lbs 3D
27.5 draw on 68 lbs IFAA

Brett


----------



## gordan (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi,

29 1/2 and 55 lbs

Gordan


----------



## boz (May 2, 2003)

*draw length/poundage*

29" draw
62 lbs


----------



## PatD (Oct 18, 2002)

30.75 @ 58lbs for everything


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

29" @ 58 lbs


----------



## speed3172 (May 19, 2003)

29.5 inches...60 lbs


----------



## krb2002 (May 20, 2003)

28inch

60lbs


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

*draw length & #*

28" / 62#
Joe


----------



## deerhunter17 (Mar 14, 2004)

29" at 65 lbs


----------



## morbidking (Mar 22, 2004)

29''
68lbs


----------



## Coondog (Feb 3, 2004)

29" - 60lbs.


----------



## yelk hunter (Feb 18, 2004)

29.5 - 65-70#


----------



## Browtine (Mar 21, 2004)

5'9" tall 26.5 draw 56#


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Target ----> 27" @ 54#


Hunting ----> 27" @ 63#


I agree with you on your post topic. Nothing much in stock for us "vertically challenged" folks


----------



## ServoFarris (Mar 26, 2004)

28''
36 lbs....Ya don't need power to hit a target and I don't like my scores to start slipping cuz I get tired


----------



## Hare (Dec 23, 2003)

27" and 60lbs (hunting)


----------



## Tankker (Feb 27, 2004)

29" 50 lbs


----------



## salizex (Sep 10, 2003)

26" @28#


----------



## juanaway (Feb 25, 2004)

28" @ 50# with a loop.


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

28.75 plus loop. 68#.


----------



## rackman69 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Draw Length & Weight*

28 Inches @ 70 lbs


----------



## jeeperb (Jan 9, 2004)

29" AMO 57lbs


----------



## Wurm (Mar 24, 2004)

28.5 DL

55 DW


----------



## TundraMan (Nov 1, 2003)

28.5 @ 60#'s


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

29"@60#


----------



## dblbee516 (Dec 21, 2003)

28.5 @62lbs


----------



## HighBow (Dec 28, 2003)

27 1/2 inch draw at 58#, Bowtech Justice VFT


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I thought the pro shops set the bows at 70lbs to keep the average Joe from pulling them back and dry-firing them.

30&1/2 inch draw length
61lb pull


----------



## jbatel (Feb 1, 2003)

31" 70lbs.


----------



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

31" Drawlength

60lbs peak weight


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

*here's mine*

26" draw
85# pull
Hunting only


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

29" draw length
60# peak weight
Hunting only


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Indoor - 28"@62lbs....

3D - 28"@72lbs....

BTW, how in the world did a 9 month old thread get bumped to the top?????


----------



## arrowgetter (Oct 26, 2002)

29 1/2 @ 58 lbs


----------



## Sport/MN (Nov 5, 2003)

31.5" Draw... 64 lbs.


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## fire306 (Dec 21, 2003)

28" and 70#


----------



## stringdropper (Dec 21, 2003)

28" 70lbs.


----------



## GatewayShepherd (Mar 21, 2004)

*30" and 60lbs.*

30" and 60lb.


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

70lbs. @ 29"


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

28 inch
56 lbs


----------



## stalkerknocker (Oct 30, 2003)

29" at 58-60 lbs.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

For target archery the maximum allowed 60 lbs ( FITA ) ,
For Bowhunting around 67 ,
draw lenght on all bows 29.5 "


----------



## 69*camaro (Nov 20, 2002)

mine is 26.5 and 52#
son is 27.5 and 58#


----------



## Brad Whiteman (Jun 2, 2003)

target 27.5 - 60lb

hunting 27.5 - 70lb


----------



## Jim Mense (Dec 13, 2003)

Me: Indoor 52# 29 1/4" 
Field 54# 29 1/4" to the nock on all
Hunt 65# 29 1/4" 
Wife: 
Indoor 40# 27 1/2"
Field 45# 27 1/2"
Hunt 50# 27 1/2"
I have been wondering:
Why are all the bows set at their maximum weight and then there is a sign that says "if you dry fire it, you bought it"?


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

28"
64-70#


----------



## RPP16 (Jan 25, 2004)

*29 inch 65 lbs*

Parks


----------



## Bowtech (Feb 3, 2003)

27" @ 47# and 27" @ 63#


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

*draw length & weight*

28 in. @ 64 lbs.


----------



## tommy27 (Feb 12, 2004)

29in at 70lbs


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Target: 29 3/4" + @ 61 lbs.

3D: 29 3/4" + @ 68 lbs.

Hunting: 29 3/4" + @ 72 lbs.


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

29" at 61lbs


----------



## opa (Jul 19, 2003)

29.25" @ 54 lbs


----------



## wjk58 (Jan 30, 2003)

28"@60#


----------



## lonewolf (Nov 18, 2003)

29'' 60#


----------



## Beej (Nov 14, 2003)

27.5" @ 65 lbs


----------



## outbcker (Mar 27, 2004)

*D & W*

Mq1- 28, 64 lbs, Outback- 27, 70lbs, different grips is the reason for the difference in draw lengths if anyone was wondering.


----------



## hoytman 256 (Dec 23, 2003)

indoors 29 5/8 62#
outdoors 29 5/8 65#


----------



## sholiz (Feb 13, 2004)

29.5" 63-64#


----------



## supertargetman (Apr 4, 2003)

24.5" @ 31 lbs. indoors and 52 outdoors


----------



## Boaz (Feb 6, 2004)

*Draw and weight*

30.5 with 1/2 loop included and 60 # for 3d/ indoors 
Same for hunting except i crank it to max poundage 70+


----------



## CaptnGus (Dec 9, 2003)

*Draw Length, Draw Weight*

29" with a loop 
58-60 #'s


----------



## tjozz (Feb 21, 2004)

29" 70# hunting
29" 63# target


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

29"
70 lbs


----------



## JAY JAMES (Mar 8, 2004)

28" draw and 70lbs for tourments, and 28" 80lbs+ for hunting


----------



## f1maxis (Feb 24, 2004)

*DL and weight*

29.5" at 68 lbs. for 3d and hunting


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

heathshayne: 25 1/2"
3D- 43#
Spots- 37#
Hunting- 43-45#
Bowfishing- 35#


NYBilly: 28 1/2"
3D- 58#
Spots- 51#
Hunting- 58#
Bowfishing- 50#


----------



## GRAPHITE (Jun 22, 2003)

27.5 draw and 52#


----------



## Hance (Mar 28, 2004)

31 inch draw 
80 pounds 
and it still only shoots 265 fps


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Ok here is mine!
Target
26.75" @ 54lbs
Hunting
26.75" @ 60lbs


----------



## deadeye_dave (Dec 9, 2003)

indoor 27" @ 48#......3D 27 1/2"@ 60#......Hunting 27"@ 60#


----------



## selway (Apr 30, 2003)

29.5 inch 63#


----------



## snake (Mar 28, 2004)

most of the bows we sell at our shop are from 27" to 29" 60#


----------



## luv3D (Apr 15, 2003)

25 draw 38#


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

*Sorry so late*

27" @ 51#


----------



## drbert (Nov 11, 2003)

*ok then*

indoor season 29 1/2 @ 50#
Outdoor 60#

You will post the results, right?

-dave


----------



## racer7x (Feb 16, 2004)

29" + string loop
62 lbs 
2004 Hoyt Ultramag


----------



## fieldpoint (Aug 30, 2003)

29"

68#


----------



## djq (Aug 27, 2002)

*Draw & Lbs.*

26" @ 50lbs.

djq


----------



## chase (Sep 25, 2002)

28 1/4" @ 60#


----------



## nybohunter (Jan 23, 2004)

Hunting 28" @ 62# 

3D Bow 28" @ 70#

Good luck on your poll.


----------



## possum3d (Feb 27, 2004)

27.5"@67lbs


----------



## lxjedi (Mar 25, 2004)

*L&W*

Draw = 27"

Weight = about 55-56

(only 15, can pull alot more, but smaller bow)


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

24.5" draw, 40 lbs


----------



## JDM (Feb 15, 2004)

target- 28.5 w/loop 68lbs 
hunting-28.5 no loop 70lbs


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

27" @ 80#


----------



## FOURRUNNER (Oct 6, 2002)

27" @ 63# 3D and hunting


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

29.5" 68lbs


----------



## tmike (Aug 8, 2003)

29"@62#


----------



## HoytCountry (Nov 13, 2003)

28 @ 60lbs


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

27 1/2 62lbs.


----------



## rkrystof (Jan 3, 2004)

*29 inch and 55 lbs,*

TSIA

Rick


----------



## Arrow Buster (Feb 11, 2004)

28'
62LB.


----------



## bowfish (Dec 14, 2003)

3d 28" at 62#
hunting 28" at 70#


----------



## coues (Sep 24, 2003)

28"/62#


----------



## t-maxx (Nov 17, 2003)

Must be going for the record # of posts.
29" 58lbs.


----------



## BogeyMan (Feb 11, 2004)

28"@65lbs.


----------



## hoytdude (Mar 21, 2004)

31" 65lbs


----------



## wisbowhunter (Mar 3, 2004)

28 1/2 draw 68#


----------



## carbon arrow (Jan 26, 2003)

29" draw 64 pounds


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

30" DRAW 59LBS.......WHY THE HEAVY WEIGHTS GUYS FOR TARGETS???


----------



## SilentArcher (Mar 9, 2004)

28" draw 60lbs


----------



## cowboy_314 (Feb 3, 2004)

*ttt*

im 13years old
hunting 53#
3-D 50#


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

2003 Razortec {primary Hunting/secondary target-3D}
27.75" 60*

2001 Ultratec {primary Target-3D/ Secondary Hunting}
27.75" 65*

1994 Spectra {Back yard plinker}
28" 55*


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

28in. dl 65lb dw


----------



## HoytFieldArcher (Aug 21, 2003)

28 1/4 @ 60 lbs.


----------



## DeerForce1 (May 21, 2002)

28 1/4" true draw (throat of grip to nock)

65#............................................................DF1


----------



## deerhunter17 (Mar 14, 2004)

29" 65 lbs


----------



## chuck_37 (Jul 20, 2003)

28
54#


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

28" at 52lbs for spots and 3-d
28' at 56-60lbs for hunting always playing with arrow length and weight to get best arrow flight but these #'s are pretty close


----------



## bbrodhead (Feb 25, 2004)

28 1/4"AMO 47lb target
28 1/4"AMO 57lb hunting


----------



## excaliber (Jan 16, 2004)

29" 80 lbs
and 
29" 70lbs


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I shoot a 23.5 inch draw with weight anywhere from 40 for indoors to 55-60 for outdoors.


----------



## The Mathews Kid (Jan 7, 2004)

For hunting 70 lbs at 27.5 and 3-D 68 lbs at 27.5 draw


----------



## blacksun (Mar 22, 2004)

27" @65#s 3d

@57#s for spots


----------



## MAD (Jul 4, 2003)

28" and 60lbs


----------



## ironfoot_15 (Mar 24, 2003)

30.5" @ 60lbs


----------



## pdinphx (Mar 21, 2004)

27.5" @ 74 lbs


----------



## CMB50 (Dec 6, 2002)

30.5" @ 60lb.


----------



## redhed (Feb 8, 2004)

28.5" at 52#


----------



## TJ Mason (Mar 25, 2004)

Recurve: 26" @ 38#
Compound: 28" @ 70#


----------



## 28LX (Feb 17, 2004)

*Draw length*

28"
70#


----------



## Alan (Nov 25, 2003)

27.5 @ 53lb with a loop


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

24" / 45#

Don't leave the ladies out!


----------



## JohnnyI (Aug 10, 2002)

64#'s
27 inch draw with 5/8 loop


----------



## ferngully (Nov 30, 2003)

*survey*

27 1/2 62lbs


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

28.5"
62#


----------



## KRnDe (Feb 24, 2004)

*Survey*

26"
63#


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

30" 62 lbs - LX

30" 70 lbs- Conquest II


----------



## vanz (Feb 5, 2003)

30+loop 70#


----------



## Xit55 (Mar 2, 2004)

target - 28" + loop, 57#
hunting - 28" + loop, 63#


----------



## bluffhntr (Mar 18, 2004)

27.5" 63-65lbs


----------



## lumbermill (Mar 20, 2004)

30in/66lbs.


----------



## GWN3D (Jan 30, 2004)

32''
TARGET 58#
3D AND hunting 65#
also left handed


----------



## big buck #8 (Mar 2, 2004)

28 \59


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*TTT Survey*

26" 50 lb Martin Cougar 111 hunting.....the ram did not know what I had in my hand
Martin Hunter 45 lb .......the fox, coyote and other game animals did not know my speed either. or how much I paid for my bow.


----------



## fixerupper (Jan 29, 2004)

28-1/2 with Dloop - 65-70# to match arrow spine


----------



## Archer Elaine (Feb 16, 2004)

23 3/4 draw and 40lbs (indoor) 64lbs (3-D) around 53lbs hunting


----------



## serdley300 (Mar 18, 2004)

28" @75lbs. for hunting and 60 for 3d


----------



## Fly Low (Feb 3, 2004)

30" / 70 lbs


----------



## Rack-a-tree (Jan 1, 2004)

I hunt with 28" @ 70#


----------



## thmpr (Mar 22, 2004)

27 1/2 " @ 55#


----------



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

28.5 70lb loop


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

27 1/2" 53#


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

28 in. 62#


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2004)

*27.4375 64# d loop*

technical huh?
LOL


----------



## Chrud (Mar 27, 2004)

70 pounds at 28"


----------



## huntingmandan (Dec 15, 2003)

*DL&DW*

29"-- 55 lbs target
75 lbs hunting

Left Handed!


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

29"@62-65#


----------



## Redleg (Jul 6, 2003)

Mathews LX 63# 29in.
MQ32 29in 70#
AR-34 28in 64#


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

28" @ 60lbs


----------



## Bent Arrows (Mar 3, 2003)

60lb - 29 1/2" Target
70lb - 29 1/2" Hunting


----------



## pikespeep (Feb 23, 2004)

29" & 60#


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

My bows end up between 29 1/8 and 29 3/8 usually depending on their geometry and axle-axle.

Indoor - 53#
Outdoor - 60#
Hunting - 65#

I notice several guys increase their draw for hunting (I understand why they make do this for 3D) -- why???? Several guys go and extra whole inch! Often in hunting situations, you are not in optimum position and it is much easier to shoot a little too short than too long. Hard to twist to that awkward angle for the shot when you are stretched out.

I did see a few guys who shorten a little for hunting -- this makes more sense.


----------



## Ohio_Curtis (Jun 30, 2003)

indoor bow - 30" @ 50 #
3D bow - 30" @ 65 #
Hunting bow- 30" @ 70 #


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

26" Draw @
45#'s


----------



## Mike Pearce (Nov 1, 2002)

29" 60lbs target and 3D
29" 70lb for hunting.


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

29" 56#


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Target 28.5 @ 48 lbs indoor and at 56 lbs outdoor

3-D 29.5" @ 56 lbs

Hunting 29.5" @ 67-72 lbs


----------



## sen3d (Aug 6, 2003)

*draw length*

27.5" and between 55 to 65 lbs.


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Dw-DL*

27" at 57lbs..........


----------



## Gypsy Rover (Jan 2, 2004)

*well....*

78 lbs at 29 inches.


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

indoor and outdoor 3d [email protected]#
hunting [email protected]#


----------



## ammobooger (Feb 9, 2004)

28",81#'s


----------



## LongDraw1970 (Aug 6, 2003)

30"@70lbs Sorry......


----------



## jakyll (Sep 5, 2003)

28 1/2" - 66 lbs.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

29" - 50# Indoors
29" - 60# Outdoors, 3D & Hunting


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

24" at 43 lbs.


----------



## paridgrunr (Oct 7, 2003)

62# @ 28"


----------



## sanka (Dec 26, 2002)

*Draw weight and length*

How about 28" draw, and 57 to 59 lbs. for spots, hunting,and 3-D GARY COFFEY


----------



## Rhino1 (Nov 6, 2003)

*DL and weight*

29.5" DL 55lbs indoors
29.5" DL 60lbs 3D
29.5 DL 70lbs Hunting 
Rhino1


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

21.5" 32lb

Saphire


----------



## 2droptine (May 31, 2003)

27.5 inches @ 80lbs


----------



## gough (Dec 30, 2003)

31" 53 lbs.


----------



## SnattleRake (Feb 20, 2004)

29 1/5" @ 72#


----------



## okarcher1 (Dec 14, 2002)

30 inch at 58 lbs


----------



## AFletch (May 13, 2003)

28" draw, 65#.


----------



## NYNimrod (Feb 3, 2004)

27" 60#


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

*29" w/ loop*

60# Target
70# Hunting


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

*Draw length and weight!!*

Indoor- 27.5" 58#

3D & Hunting- 27.5" 68#


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

30" 60# for 3-D
30" 65# for Hunting


----------



## NHhunter (Jan 19, 2003)

28" @61#'s


----------



## Boro (Dec 12, 2003)

27 1/2" to 28" (still fine tuning) at 58 lbs.


----------



## Ossage (Dec 11, 2003)

I shoot 30" at either 60 or 70 pounds.


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

28.5" 60lbs

Joe P.


----------



## PA Deer Chaser (Dec 20, 2003)

30.5" & 60lbs.


----------



## mputtr (Mar 22, 2004)

draw length 29"
draw weight 30lb


----------



## spunkyhunt (Apr 7, 2003)

*draw w and length*

29" 64lbs. hunting
29" 59lbs. indoors
29" 64lbs, 3d shooting


----------



## The Buck (Jul 1, 2002)

26 & 7/8 @ 46# Spots
26 & 7/8 @ 52# Feild
26 & 3/8 @ 65# Hunting - D loop


----------



## 3DFEVR (Jan 29, 2003)

*Mine*

26-1/4" true draw. 64.5Lbs.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

28.5" draw

Indoor target 54#
3-D 54#
Hunting 54#

I use different bows for each discipline, but always shoot the same draw length and weight. And all of my bows are 60# max draw weight.


----------



## WildBill001 (Oct 15, 2003)

27" @ 50-60lbs


----------



## ilarcher (Jan 25, 2004)

target,,,28" at 60lbs
hunting,,,,28"at 67lbs


----------



## deerhunter17 (Mar 14, 2004)

29" 65 lbs


----------



## Tom Taker (Dec 25, 2002)

29 1/4 @ 68# for hunting and 3-D
29 @ 55# indoor


----------



## clearcache (Jun 24, 2003)

28" ~50# normally
max 60#


----------



## weezy (Jan 6, 2004)

30"@70lbs


----------



## taker (Mar 4, 2004)

30" draw ,65lbs


----------



## iammrbill (Mar 22, 2004)

27" draw 46#(will up poundage as i get better)


----------



## Gajbird (Sep 17, 2003)

*answer*

draw length is: 31.5"
target weight is 61#
hunting weight is 80#


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

27"- 55 to 60lbs.

Might I suggest you carry bow lines that change out modules for draw length or are otherwise adjustable. Then just order a few module packages for each model.


----------



## OhioBowhunter (Jan 9, 2004)

27 in 65 lbs


----------



## mike-uswest (Oct 6, 2002)

27"
Indoor 46#
3D 58#
hunting 60# 

Mike


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

30.25" target 55# hunting 65#


----------



## tbear (Oct 22, 2002)

*draw length and weight*

3d 63lbs @ 26 3/4
target 58lbs @ 26 3/4


----------



## Brew (Apr 11, 2003)

Drae Length 28" 
Draw Weight 52# spots/ 62# 3D and hunting


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

Bow #1 29 3/4" draw length, 37ish#
Bow #2 30" draw lenght 47#


----------



## tahoe (Mar 15, 2004)

Indoor target: 29" @ 56# 3-D and hunting: 29" @ 60#


----------



## grantwomack (Dec 1, 2002)

Recurve:
Length: 30.5"
Weight: 51#

Compound:
Length: 31"
Weight: 54#


----------



## nyarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

29 1/2" 

Hunting 74 lbs
Indoor target 60 lbs
out door Target & 3D 74 lbs


----------



## the closer (Oct 4, 2002)

27/51-54 OUTSIDE
27/43 INSIDE
 
RICK


----------



## kodiak (Jan 27, 2003)

31" at 60 lbs.


----------



## flynclays (Jan 26, 2004)

*draw length*

29
52lbs 3d
29
47lbs spots


----------



## Q2Shooter (Feb 9, 2004)

28 1/2" 69LBS


----------



## The Runt (Nov 8, 2002)

Hunting 26.875 67lbs
Target 26.875 60lbs


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

28 3/4" draw and 60#


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

Target Specs: DL = 28" / DW = 50-55lbs.

Hunting Specs: DL = 28" / DW = 65lbs.


----------



## SOUNDMAN (Sep 1, 2003)

hunting and target 29" 66#


----------



## BowRod (Apr 24, 2003)

27"/63 lb.


----------



## headnheel (Jan 28, 2004)

28"@60 pounds.................


----------



## steph (Feb 27, 2004)

26"/43lbs.


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

30 ",70 lbs.


----------



## jacoserv (Dec 9, 2002)

30" @ 56#


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

31" and 64ish


----------



## Rick Chace (May 16, 2003)

32" 51-55lbs


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

3-D....30"@63#
[email protected]#

I like the shorter draw length for hunting,keeps my arm bent and jacket out of the way


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

3-D....30"@63#
[email protected]#

I like the shorter draw length for hunting,keeps my arm bent and jacket out of the way 
PETE


----------



## revj (Oct 7, 2003)

*draw & pull*

29.5 @ 70lbs. revj


----------



## Fran49829 (Mar 30, 2003)

28", 53 lbs target and hunting


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

28/65


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

27 7/8
63#'s


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

29.5" 55#


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

29" and poundage depends on the bow i'm shooting at the time...lol


----------



## BowSniper (Feb 7, 2004)

31" @ 85#'s


----------



## peterk (Sep 5, 2003)

29 inches plus a loop and about 63 lbs.


----------



## McArcher (Aug 12, 2003)

*Draw Length& draw weight*

I'm on the short side of this. Draw length 26" draw weight 66lbs for 3D.

I'm built too low to the ground!LOL


----------



## Dean_ca (Feb 12, 2004)

28" @ 70#


----------



## Dark Arrow (Dec 6, 2002)

29" 63lbs


----------



## Shakes (Aug 7, 2002)

27"..........56-58# depending on hold weight, for everything. Feild, spots, 3-D, and hunting.


----------



## gategard (Mar 19, 2004)

28''
66#


----------



## Mad Mac (Feb 24, 2004)

29" 65#


----------



## Racing Archer (Feb 12, 2003)

29.25 @56# for indoor

29.25 @62# for 3-D

29.25 @67# for hunting


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

27.5 @ 55 lbs


----------



## Supershot (Oct 18, 2002)

[email protected]


----------



## deerdander (Oct 23, 2003)

HUNTING : 28" 70 pounds

Target: 28" 65 pounds (3d's or spots)


----------



## Budman (Apr 21, 2003)

28.5" 
68 lbs.

Budman


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*Where is the shop with all the 30" D.L. bows?*

Seems like every shop I go into I have to try out the little "shorties".

30" 52 lbs. indoor
30" 60 lbs. 3-D
29 3/4" 60 lbs hunting

According to Bernie P.'s wingspan formula I should shoot 30 1/2"


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

29" 55# target razorx
29" 60# 3-d slayer


----------



## cgehring (Jan 20, 2004)

27" 55#


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

29" @ 65lbs


----------



## Bakero (Apr 7, 2004)

Target: Hoyt Matrix: 28" 3/4 40#
Hoyt Avalon: 28" 3/4 40#
Others: Hoyt protec 2003 : 28" 3/4 71#
Green Horn diamond star: 28" 97#


----------



## Bobby F (Jul 19, 2003)

29.5" @ 63 lbs


----------



## contractpelot (Feb 28, 2003)

29.5"..............71#'s

contractpelot


----------



## archermike23 (Jan 21, 2004)

27" 64#


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

27", 50#


----------



## ATP7315 (Sep 3, 2003)

27.5 inch AMO draw @ 68 lbs draw weight


----------



## Bowkim (Sep 22, 2002)

27.5" @ 55 #


----------



## Belkin 34 (Jan 16, 2004)

29.5" @ 65#


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

30" with loop, 63lbs on maxed out 60lb Havoctec...


----------



## tmike (Aug 8, 2003)

29"@62#


----------



## Mr Hyde (Feb 21, 2004)

29'' @ 64 lbs

29" @ 60 lbs


----------



## Hansum Stranger (Jan 18, 2004)

28 inch with loop, 72 lbs.

28.5 inch w/o loop, 72 lbs.


----------



## oneidapro (Apr 9, 2003)

28.5" to 29"
64


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

*Draw length*

31" 42# Target
31" 77# Hunting


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Length-31 to 31&1/2"
Outdoor, and 3-D 70+ #'s.
Indoor 60+ #'s.


----------



## evansarchery (Jun 10, 2003)

30", 70 pounds
3d and hunting


----------



## rescue15 (Apr 11, 2003)

27 inches and 60 lbs


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

My new hunting set-up is a PSE Scorpion and I am shooting 25.5" @ 60#.


----------



## PGFury (Sep 10, 2003)

27.5" Draw Lenght

Spots - 64#
3D - 64#
Hunting - 70#


----------



## ibwhnt (Apr 3, 2003)

Hunting and spots. Both 28" Mod.with about 1/2 string loop. set at 60 lbs.


----------



## deerhunter17 (Mar 14, 2004)

29"
65 lbs


----------



## Hoyt1967 (Dec 21, 2003)

27.5"
58lbs.


----------



## Bryguy (Apr 8, 2004)

27.5 in.
60 or 70 lbs


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

31-1/2 Draw length. 55# Draw Weight. (Target)


----------



## YellowHawkk (Jan 26, 2004)

29" draw length, 60-65 lbs


----------



## brandoninaz (Aug 8, 2003)

28" with loop
60-65#'s


----------



## bowcrazy (Aug 11, 2003)

28" 60


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

30" draw and 60lbs


----------



## kenbowhntr98 (Apr 4, 2004)

29.5 inches 64 pounds


----------



## frog (Mar 20, 2004)

31" plus string loop
80 #


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 9, 2004)

30 inch draw length

70 lbs draw weight


----------



## cambow (Apr 28, 2003)

Target: 28.75" / 52 lbs

Hunting 28.75" / 60 lbs

My wingspan is 73.5".


----------



## tabby (Nov 4, 2003)

27 inches. 60 lbs. (70 for hunting)


----------



## lopeha (May 21, 2002)

27" @ 51#


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

29"
56#

//Jari


----------



## K-Five (Mar 29, 2004)

28.5" + loop at 65lbs. X-TEC


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

28" - 62#


----------



## WhiteWolf (Oct 24, 2003)

30" 46#


----------



## Mathews2 (Oct 1, 2002)

29" @ 56-60 lbs


----------



## nhbowmaster (Apr 8, 2004)

*Draw length*

I sell about 500 bows a year for LL Cote's in Errol, NH, and 75% of all of our sales are between 27 and 28 in draw. And most have a draw weight of between 50 and 60 lbs.

Mines 28 3/4 draw; 67 lbs
My girlfriend's 24 draw ; 32 lbs


----------



## JaDiermeier (Feb 18, 2004)

291/4'' 58#


----------



## Bib Bill (Jan 17, 2003)

32" and 87lbs.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

26" and 85#'s


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 31, 2004)

*Draw & Weight*

28"@60-63#


----------



## mp186hntrprdtr (Mar 14, 2004)

31.5"
75#


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

29.5" plus loop both bows (Target/Hunting)
57 lbs - 3-D ; 53 lbs - indoor
62 lbs - Hunting


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

28.5" and 60 lbf


----------



## leblanc822 (Feb 18, 2004)

*legnth/weight*

target 28/54

hunting / 70


----------



## tuggersclan (Nov 16, 2003)

target: 27.5/ 55lbs
hunting 27.5/ 65lbs+










Scepter 3/ Panther
Toxconics Naildriver/hybrid 4
Carter Release's
Easton X7's & Buckeyes
Muzzy Broadheads


----------



## bull shooter 2 (Nov 13, 2003)

27.5 @ 65#


----------



## booner (Mar 20, 2004)

29-64#


----------



## Robin_H (Mar 14, 2003)

29" 65lbs


----------



## Dennis 2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Draw*

47 @ 30"


----------



## tack32 (Jul 6, 2003)

27.5 inches 65# draw weight hunting, 3-d and spots


----------



## Klaus (Mar 31, 2003)

*Draw length and weight*

I shoot left hand, draw weight 45 lbs, Draw length 26.5".
Very hard to find a bow!!!


----------



## DannyG (Dec 3, 2003)

*good poll!*

28 inches and 65 pounds!


----------



## fuzzwardo (Apr 7, 2004)

*of many bows*

31" draw
57#
72#
74#
76#
86#
91#
Just can't figure out what bow to shoot LOL


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

28 3/4"

shoot between 60-63 #'s with any setup.


----------



## mjbarcher (Apr 7, 2004)

28", 70#


----------



## seawolf (Mar 27, 2004)

29"
65lbs


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

27.75" @ 62 pounds


----------



## rumm64 (Feb 21, 2003)

28 @ 58LBS


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

26.75"

60 - 65 lbs


----------



## Bent Arrows (Mar 3, 2003)

60#
30 1/2" draw


----------



## sbhooper (Jun 10, 2003)

28.5" 60#


----------



## bowtechrunt (Jan 25, 2004)

My dl is 25 and weight is 60# - for everything

My dad is 27/55#/

Mom- 26/43#

Bro-in-Law- 27/60#


----------



## 911 (Apr 12, 2004)

31 inch draw @ 59lbs


----------



## Jodikape (Jan 24, 2004)

30 " 62#


----------



## Sarge (Jan 8, 2004)

30" draw length
55-60 pounds draw weight


----------



## HydraPress (Dec 5, 2003)

28" @ 60#


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

30" and 60#


----------



## BradleyP (Dec 7, 2003)

27" and 60#


----------



## ottobond (Oct 26, 2003)

27.5" at 68lbs.


----------



## carbonman8 (Aug 7, 2003)

28.5" 63#


----------



## 1bigtaco (Nov 3, 2003)

29" @ 71lbs


----------



## DARTON'S RACK (Apr 6, 2004)

27 1/8th draw lenght

60 # draw weight

for hunting and 3d shooting


----------



## Sixgun357 (Nov 25, 2003)

30.5 inches and 54 pounds, Just never really felt the need to dial it up.


----------



## tealybird (Feb 23, 2003)

26" + loop at 52 lbs for me

28" + loop at 55 lbs for my husband


----------



## AeroTec-Man (Mar 14, 2004)

30lbs and 27 inch draw.....


----------



## holbo (Aug 2, 2003)

27 inches at 66-72#'s


----------



## hussinator (Feb 22, 2004)

32"
60lbs


----------



## yafayu (Apr 14, 2004)

29" @ 45 pound (PSE Bruin)


----------



## Signnut (Jan 16, 2004)

TARGET: 27"@54lbs

HUNTING: 27"@62lbs


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I fall into the female section if you have one 
I am 26 inches and 45 pounds.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

currently, one target bow.
CSS Encore 35" ATA:
29" AMO draw, shooting between 55 and 60 lbs, with a max of 65.

hunting bow will be another Encore with 33" ATA, 29" AMO draw with the 70 lb limbs.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

30in at 70 lbs


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

*very interesting poll*

28.5" draw 

66lbs 3d and huntinig


----------



## drgraves1952 (Apr 2, 2004)

30" + loop, 76lbs Hoyt ProVantage FPS Plus w/70-90limbs
30" + loop, 65lbs Hoyt Ultratec

Both for target


----------



## jpmc55 (Mar 16, 2004)

26"@60#


----------



## icekold (Feb 9, 2004)

28 1/2 60 lbs for 3d shooting and 65 lbs for hunting


----------



## Lone Ranger (Mar 30, 2004)

29in 55#


----------



## Bows4ever (Aug 3, 2002)

24 7/8 AMO DL
55# indoors
63 outdoors
60-74 hunting


----------



## INArcher (Jun 4, 2003)

29"
70#


----------



## Ishoot4USA (Apr 15, 2004)

28.5 60lbs outdoors
indoors 56lbs
hunting 72lbs


----------



## all ears (Apr 15, 2004)

27.5"-28"(depends) @ 55#


----------



## bohnt10 (Jan 27, 2004)

28 @ 65 3D
28 @ 60 indoor


----------



## JungleFrog (Apr 15, 2004)

29 1/2" @ 56 lbs.

I agree with you and think that shops should carry bows with a variety of weights and draw lengths, or be willing to change them for you to try. You'd think they would do this if only to help sales.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Well I am one of those evil 30"draw 70# guys.


----------



## mocha (Mar 1, 2004)

26", 45#


----------



## taigo (Oct 18, 2003)

27 icnh at 42pounds


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

29" 70 lbs


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

28.5"
60#


----------



## HoytShooter88 (Oct 5, 2004)

28" @ 70lbs


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

30", 42#


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

Indoor 56# 29 inch

3D/Field 65# 29 inch


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

*recurve madness*

28 1/2" 

42#

But that's recurve


----------



## dingo (Feb 9, 2005)

28" @ 70 lbs


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

28'=loop 60lb


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

29" draw and 58-59 lb draw for hunting. I bump the draw weight up to 61-62 for 3D and down to 55-56 lbs for indoor spots.

Champion2
Full Draw Outdoors
Richwood/CSS ND Rep.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

27-70


----------



## ctarcher (Jun 7, 2002)

Indoor/field - 28.5" 50 lbs
3 D/ hunting - 29" 60lbs


----------



## JeffS (Sep 15, 2003)

31.5"
60 lbs


----------



## oksorb27 (Jan 31, 2005)

28.5 - 63


----------



## bowhunter 1968 (May 17, 2004)

Draw length 28" Draw weight 60lbs. Mike


----------



## jdrdeerslayer (Feb 10, 2005)

28" 60-70lbs outdoors 57lbs indoors


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

30.5" 70#


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

31.5" draw @ 68# and left handed. Try finding that one in a local shop!


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

28" draw 60 lbs.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 28, 2003)

31" @ 60#


----------



## PalermoUSA (Jul 24, 2004)

*Superdog*

29"@65lbs. HOYT ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## SteveR (Sep 18, 2002)

28.75"
55 lb target
65 lb hunting


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Well you get that do to IBO ratings!

But anyway, 29" draw at 60lbs.
03 Hoyt Supertec


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

*Blue Thunder*

[email protected]#


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

*draw length*

29" @ 74 #'s

<--<<ngurb


----------



## sunsignarcher (Mar 10, 2004)

28"@65#


----------



## wolvey (Feb 5, 2005)

26" + loop @ 67 lbs. (used for 3-D and hunting)


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

28" @ 65#


----------



## BullseyeBooger (Dec 29, 2004)

28 inch plus loop
68 pounds


----------



## Carl (Feb 5, 2003)

62 lbs. 29inch draw length...........


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

29"

65#


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

28 inches at 56 lbs

John


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*mine*

29" and 65 #


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Target 29.5" 53#
3D/Hunting 29.5" 62#

Nick


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hoyt SuperTec= 28.5 + loop and 69lbs
Hoyt ViperTec 28.5 + loop and 62lbs


----------



## gorn (Nov 7, 2004)

Im at 27" 71lb


----------



## NJDiverDan (Jan 26, 2005)

33" 67 lbs on my Oneida BE

Hopefully, my DL does not shift your average too much, but try ordering a bow based on drawing to your bow arms shoulder (that is me with a bow with a 29" draw)


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

30" with D-loop, grip replaced with shrewd


----------



## Hambone2585 (Oct 11, 2004)

27.5" w loop
28" without
65#


----------



## P&Y137 (Aug 6, 2004)

30" draw, 63#. Bow has 50-60# limbs and is maxed out.


----------



## Farmer John (Jan 21, 2005)

26.5 62


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

28 70


----------



## rachunter (Jan 16, 2003)

Target and hunting - 29" 60#


----------



## Greg L DeSaye (Jan 18, 2005)

*Hey Jon!*

target bow- 26.75" set at 42lbs
hunting bow- 26.75" set at 55lbs


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

31"
63 lbs 3D
70 lbs hunting


----------



## ELCHEFFO (Oct 15, 2002)

*My numbers*

I see alot of guys on here complaining about shopping for bows, Throw the lefty equasion in there and you will know what impossible is.
My numbers: 31" fingers, 30" release, 45-50 lbs.


----------



## mpolk (Dec 2, 2004)

58 lbs 29 1/2


----------



## Hunting Goddess (Feb 6, 2005)

28 #60lbs


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

29.5" 
65-70 lbs


----------



## jamestheron (Sep 16, 2004)

29.5 76#


----------



## willijf1 (Jan 12, 2005)

27" @ 59 lbs.


----------



## Loc-on (Dec 30, 2004)

29 + loop at 69 lbs


----------



## revj (Oct 7, 2003)

*draw length and poundage*

29.5 dl and 70# pull


----------



## hunter10860 (Feb 16, 2005)

mines 29 and i pull from 45 to 55lbs


----------



## HNTNWHTTAIL4LF (May 1, 2004)

28" + loop @68lbs


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Draw length*

27.5" 60lbs


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

68 lbs.....30.5" draw.....


----------



## dmk (Oct 4, 2004)

27"....... 57 pounds....Tough to find the newer bows in my draw length and I'm not going to buy something that I can't first shoot. This is one of the reasons that I bought a Hoyt over some of the other brands.


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

Draw=31.375
Weight indoor and field=56
3D=63
Hunditn=65


----------



## Jayhawkhuntclub (May 25, 2004)

30" (about 30 1/2" if you count string loop), 60 lbs (usually max bow out so about 64 lbs)


----------



## Pinball (Jan 16, 2005)

27" and 68#


----------



## Big-Bore (Oct 2, 2004)

28.5" + Loop @60#


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

30" With loop. Needs to be 30.5


----------



## Archer Elaine (Feb 16, 2004)

indoor 23 3/4 - 45lbs
ourdoor 24 - 60lbs


----------



## SnattleRake (Feb 20, 2004)

29.5 " X 70#


----------



## Deja-vue (Jan 5, 2005)

29.5 inch
70 #
276 fps


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

28.5" and 60 lbs.


----------



## spiralcamer (Apr 26, 2004)

Indoors 50 lbs
Outdoor Field 50 lbs
Hunting 58 lbs
All at 28.5 inch draw


----------



## Archercpl (Dec 14, 2003)

29 1/2 50 pounds target bow Hoyt Pro Tec
29 1/2 60 pounds Fita bow Hoyt Pro Elite
29 1/2 75 pounds hunting turned down to 70 pounds for 3D Hoyt Super


----------



## Jim McPhail (Jan 8, 2005)

26.5"
50lbs
65% let off


----------



## catshooter (Mar 1, 2005)

29" - 74#


----------



## billmclaugh (Jan 19, 2005)

28
70#


----------



## Mr.Muzzy (Mar 21, 2004)

27" @ 70#

/Andreas


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2005)

28" @ 60#


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

27"@70 #for hunting and 3-d


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

*only one bow...*

so right now it is 28" 70# for hunting spots and 3D


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

*Draw and Weight*

29.5 " Draw @ 71 lbs on my Xtec for Hunting
29.5 " Draw @ 68 lbs on my Ultra Tec for 3D

John


----------



## bowdoodler (Feb 9, 2005)

26" @61#


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

26" @ 60#


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

hunting- 63#'s 29" with a long loop
3-D---- 57#'s 30"


----------



## mdarcher (May 29, 2002)

28.25 inches + d-loop
48 lbs


----------



## jman660 (Feb 20, 2005)

27 inch
67#


----------



## VTslinger (Mar 5, 2005)

i'm sorry but i'm a 30" @ 70lbs.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

29" 72lbs.


----------



## Hart (Nov 23, 2004)

30" @ 68lbs


----------



## SuperDaveTX (Oct 25, 2004)

32"
60lb


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

26.5 to 27 inches and 57 to 60 lbs

Hot head


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*long*

30"
68#
340gr = 305fps
Mathews Apex


----------



## KeysArcher (Dec 9, 2004)

28 inches and around 70lbs


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

31" @ 70#


----------



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

28"@74 lbs. w/switchback


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

[email protected] lbs


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*draw*

target 50lb 28draw hunting 27.5 62lb


----------



## NockSplitter (Feb 8, 2005)

Hunting Target
29" 29" 
65lbs 50lbs


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

Hunting/3D
29" 63#

Target
29.5" 52#


----------



## firestorm9mm (Jan 3, 2005)

29 @ 50 for target 28 @ 70 hunting and 3d


----------



## leblanc822 (Feb 18, 2004)

*draw legnth*

target 29/50 hunting 29/60


----------



## deerhunter17 (Mar 14, 2004)

29" 65 lbs


----------



## Ghostrider (Feb 25, 2005)

26inch @ 60 lb


----------



## noname (Feb 11, 2005)

27.5" 65#


----------



## Allegiance05 (Jan 26, 2005)

28" and 70#


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 9, 2004)

Hunting Rig - 28" 55 lbs
3 D Rig - 28" 60 lbs. 
Bowfishing Rig - 28" 45 lbs


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

29inches @64#


----------



## littlebubba (Aug 28, 2002)

29 in. [email protected] 74 lbs. 295 fps. & 55 yrs. old.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

26 inches 45 pounds. Good Luck. 

Tim Clark


----------



## git-r-done40 (Feb 12, 2005)

28 @ 65 lbs.


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

28.5" @ 68#. Thinking about shorting it to 28" beins that I use a loop.


----------



## arrwflngr (Aug 27, 2003)

3D= 27.5" @ 60
Field= 27.5" @ 53
Hunting= 27.5" @ 68


----------



## FIZZY (Jul 10, 2004)

58# @29-1/2" for hunting. I want to make sure I can hold at full draw as long as I need to.


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

30inch, 84#


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

29 1/2 at 65#


----------



## HOAAS (Oct 12, 2004)

30" @ 73#


----------



## LostHawg (Feb 17, 2005)

*draw length/ weight*

Hunting rig 80#/ 28 inches

3D rig 60#/28 inches


----------



## tuxdaddy (Feb 9, 2005)

27" @ 58#'s....


----------



## 350-P&Ybull (Mar 6, 2005)

I shoot a 27" draw set at 70#


----------



## BigJ12 (Feb 4, 2005)

33in @ 70LB


----------



## PA Dave (Jan 3, 2005)

27" @ 50#


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

28" with Loop 58# to 63#.


----------



## BarryIse (Feb 28, 2005)

28" 60#


----------



## gr8lite (Jan 22, 2005)

28" 50#
Tom


----------



## Center Punch (Aug 18, 2003)

32" with loop and 55 lbs.indoor
60 lbs. 3d, hunting


----------



## woodyicon (Apr 13, 2003)

*draw lgt , wgt*

mine [email protected]#
oldest son [email protected]#
youngest son [email protected]#


----------



## jwk1977 (Feb 19, 2005)

29.5 #70


----------



## WVDeerHnter (Oct 8, 2004)

*good thread*

28inch 70 lbs


----------



## 4everbowhunting (Jan 19, 2005)

27in 73lbs


----------



## razor_x (Mar 8, 2005)

29" with loop at 53#


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

28.5" with loop @ 54lbs


----------



## sixjennings (Aug 5, 2004)

30 inches @65#


----------



## Old Glory (Jan 16, 2005)

29" 70#


----------



## bigH (Mar 6, 2005)

29" - 65lb


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

30" @ 70#


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*draw weight/length*

70 pounds/29 inch


----------



## spearfisher (Nov 1, 2004)

28" 70#


----------



## larrypa (Nov 17, 2004)

27.5 with loop 60 pound


----------



## bigMObuucks (Jan 31, 2005)

28.5 @ 68#


----------



## hunting addict (Aug 18, 2004)

30" @ 70#


----------



## RGBern450 (Mar 6, 2005)

28 1/2'' @55lbs - target
@ 60lbs - hunting-3D
>------------>


----------



## C-WOODS-SHOOT (Mar 9, 2005)

28'' @ 58#


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

*draw*

28in 65 lbs indoor and out


----------



## huntinsonovagun (Dec 15, 2002)

30" 64lbs


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

28 5/8's 42-48 pounds (recurve)

same 59 Pounds (fita compound)


----------



## LiteForceHunter (Apr 22, 2003)

Hunting 26.5 - 62# 260FPS 400 Gn arrow


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

26" @ 60, 70, 80


----------



## Two Point Five (Aug 28, 2004)

29.5" 54lbs


----------



## dwd2001 (Jan 24, 2004)

29"
70lbs


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

29" @ 66lbs.


----------



## nogood (Sep 1, 2004)

*sup*

28 in.draw
63-67#s


----------



## simmshunter (Oct 20, 2004)

28" @ 60#


----------



## metalking00 (Dec 20, 2004)

26" 55#


----------



## winter86 (Feb 13, 2003)

28ish 58-70lbs depending on spots or hunting


----------



## LanceinPa (Feb 17, 2005)

27.5 @ 72 lbs.


----------



## Razortec56 (Jan 27, 2005)

26.75 @ 58lbs


----------



## hayseed (Oct 4, 2004)

29 inches, 63-65 lbs.


----------



## fairchase (Mar 9, 2005)

26 in. & 59 lbs.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

31" at 86ibs


----------



## D_Hunter (Sep 1, 2004)

29" @ 60 #


----------



## kennyb41 (Mar 18, 2005)

*My Length !*

I SHOOT 28.5 TO 29 IN WITH A LOOP AROUND 64 POUNDS ! :teeth:


----------



## CASTandBLAST (Jun 8, 2005)

28.5/74#


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

29.25"
50-65#, depending on whether its indoors or Field (low peak weight) or 3D (medium peak weight with light arrows) or hunting (heavy peak weight, heavy arrows). My choice of peak weight also depends somewhat on the cam I am shooting: The faster (read harder to draw) the cam, the lower my peak weight.


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

28" around 48lbs


----------



## xtracker (Jul 14, 2003)

28.5 at 50# and another at 58#. :wink:


----------



## corpsemaker (Jan 24, 2005)

28"-60lb.


----------



## oneeye (Jun 27, 2004)

28" at 60 lbs.


----------



## ill_hoyt_ya (May 14, 2005)

27in. 55lb.


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

27" at 54 lbs.


----------



## wesbowhunt (Jun 4, 2005)

29 in + loop
65lbs


----------



## Carlos (Jan 19, 2005)

28.5 @65 lbs


----------



## Southern Hunter (Apr 18, 2005)

29+loop 67 pounds Bowtech
29+loop 64 pounds PSE


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

30 in. @ 65 lbs.


----------



## Lonestar_HOYT (May 11, 2005)

65# And 28.5


----------



## SADBowhunter (May 23, 2005)

29" @ 62lb fingers


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

30 + loop @ 60-70


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

26 1/2" plus loop
60lbs.


----------



## Wilsky (Jan 10, 2005)

30 3/4 and 62 lbs hunting


----------



## Mike W. (Mar 12, 2005)

29" @ 70#


----------



## JoBob (May 24, 2005)

31" @ 70 pounds


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

27 1/2 + d loop @ 62#


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

See the sig. block.


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

27 1/2 inch draw...51 pounds


----------



## carlton (May 7, 2005)

*Stubby*

DL 27"
DW 70# max set at 65#


----------



## D_Dawg (Apr 13, 2005)

See below


----------



## BHTGdogs (Mar 31, 2005)

30.5 71.6


----------



## LarryM (Feb 4, 2005)

29 plus loop
55#


----------



## dogdoc (Apr 8, 2003)

27.5" and 69 lbs. Seriously considering moving down in weight.


----------



## JustCuz (Feb 7, 2004)

3-d 29"@ 60 lbs
Hunting 20"@ 66 lbs


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

30inch Draw at 70# for 3D


----------



## CT Bowhunter (Apr 27, 2005)

Old Glory - 31" @ 61#
Schafer recurve - 30.5" @ 57#


----------



## 2001epic (Aug 22, 2002)

*setup*

29" plus a loop, and around 65 pounds for me.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

27 1/4" length 29" draw 64# weight.


----------



## ArcheryPlus (May 18, 2005)

28.5"
70lbs


----------



## Old Man (Mar 17, 2005)

28 1/2" plus loop
54lbs


----------



## pikespeep (Feb 23, 2004)

60 lbs and 29 ins


----------



## saranac1973 (Apr 30, 2005)

30" @ 70 # :beer:


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

29" plus loop 63#


----------



## jgauthier (Dec 3, 2002)

25 3/4" and 55 lbs.


----------



## Fatcougar (Jun 22, 2004)

31" Draw, 65 lbs.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Shooting fingers, approx 30'' DL and approx 54 DW.


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## XADDICT (Apr 12, 2005)

29''/60#


----------



## jpmcd (Jun 28, 2004)

26 3/4, # 60


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

28.5 64 lbs


----------



## MarkD (Aug 26, 2004)

29.5 stretched to 30


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

29" and 65-lbs. If I could had bought a 60-lb max I would have bought it. :smile:


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*poll*

29" 64lbs


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

28 @ 60#


----------



## rooftop (Mar 30, 2005)

28'' 60-70lbs


----------



## hotsyhog (May 18, 2005)

28" 65#


----------



## Ohio Bow (Jan 15, 2005)

30.5
70#


----------



## tennman (Dec 2, 2003)

32" @ 70lb


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

27" @ 64lbs


----------



## FOURRUNNER (Oct 6, 2002)

27" @ 62#


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

25" at 40# for indoors and 3D
25" AT 50 for hunting


----------



## Ridge_runner (Dec 15, 2004)

28.5" @ 68 pounds


----------



## last-in-line (Jul 28, 2004)

27.5 at 55#


----------



## Jay in Ks (Sep 21, 2004)

27" @70lbs.


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

29+loop-62lbs.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

*length weight*

28 1/2" 64lbs


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

29" 70#


----------



## arrowgetter (Oct 26, 2002)

30 " 60 #


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

26"@55#.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Main bow: 29", 72 lb, loop + Winn C10 release.

Finger bow: 30", 72 lb.

I'm 5' 8", but my shoulders are fairly broad and my arms are kinda long, too.


----------



## powerman (May 27, 2005)

27" at 64#


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

29" at 70#'s


----------



## bowtech shooter (Jan 22, 2005)

*...*

30" 57#


----------



## techman (May 12, 2003)

*draw length and weight*

28 1/2 + loop
64lbs

:beer:


----------



## cs1973 (Apr 25, 2005)

29" 68-70lbs


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

*Here ya go*

29" and 68lbs.

John


----------



## NYbowhunter43 (Sep 8, 2004)

27" @ 65lbs.


----------



## Aussie Steve (Jun 3, 2005)

Target 30.5" 50lb
Hunting 30.5" 60lb


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

28"draw 55lb.


----------



## bond007 (Oct 13, 2004)

28" 

81 pounds Bowtech sucka


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*length and weight*

All of my bows are set @ 29" but the draw weights differ from 53#'s to 70#'s. As an average I would call the draw weight in the low 60's.

Good luck!


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

29" 62#


----------



## Shawangunk (May 30, 2005)

26 1/2 @ 60#


----------



## Master_Neo (Mar 16, 2005)

27" 50 lbs, I'm 15.


----------



## nolucklarry (Oct 5, 2004)

28" 60lbs


----------



## LinuxDude (Jan 26, 2005)

31", 85 lbs, 60% letoff


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

28" draw at 56 lbs
Merlin Super Nova

JOHN


----------



## Earl (Aug 26, 2004)

27.5" 70#


----------



## pahntr (Jun 3, 2005)

I have a 30" draw and shoot 64 lbs. My bow is 50-60. I used to shoot 68 lbs. and was amazed how much better I became as a shooter when I went to a lower draw weight.


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

target 29.25 60#
hunting 29.25 62#

mark


----------



## TNLefty68 (Aug 16, 2004)

28"at 54#'s


----------



## rudyd66 (Apr 22, 2005)

27" @ 70lbs


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*mathews apex and lx*

29.5"-30" 63lbs


----------



## globemountain (Feb 16, 2005)

28" 65#


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

29.5" 65#'s


----------



## JRT (Nov 15, 2004)

29.5 - 54# for me
25 - 32# for my wife


----------



## Renegademan (Dec 23, 2004)

28 inch draw
68-70 draw weight
im 15


----------



## Fubar (Dec 16, 2004)

27" & 62lbs.


----------



## ewsIII (Nov 3, 2004)

29" 62#


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Length*

Mine is 29" 70 lbs. I'd say that the average draw length is around 29"


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

*length and weight*

28.5 in draw and 64 lbs


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

28", 55#


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

30"/60#


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Draw length......30 /half inch 
Draw weight......50 for target & 61 for 3-D and hunting.


----------



## WVBrad (Dec 14, 2004)

27" 59#


----------



## jiffymac420 (Aug 23, 2004)

*draw*

27" draw


----------



## Cmarti (Oct 15, 2004)

28.5", 67 #


----------



## DARTON'S RACK (Apr 6, 2004)

27" draw - 60#

finally someone cares!


----------



## fmf (Jun 9, 2005)

30" 73#


----------



## OLD BLUE (Jan 6, 2005)

30" 59#


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

28 1/2 53#


----------



## PON (May 31, 2005)

30.5" at 55 lbs


----------



## 11-ring (Feb 8, 2005)

28" 62# with D-loop, Scott little goose, McPherson Edge


----------



## slunger1 (Mar 30, 2004)

29" 70lb. max


----------



## DSparx (Jan 3, 2005)

30.5" at 72#


----------



## Panzer (Nov 11, 2002)

Pro40 60lb @ 29"

Pro38 61.5lb @ 29"

My stickbow is 55lb @ 28"


----------



## Mr.Optics (Jan 15, 2005)

30" / 60#


----------



## crazylegz (Jun 14, 2005)

29 inch draw @ 71 pounds


----------



## 3Daddict (Oct 19, 2004)

*draw length*

30" draw
60 lbs. for 3-d
52 lbs. for indoor
64 lbs. for hunting


----------



## cachehunter17 (Dec 15, 2004)

27.5" 60 lbs


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

now 29", 65 lbs.

moving to 29.5" and 62 lbs


----------



## 2050z (Aug 5, 2004)

29 @ 62lbs.


----------



## Lagernuts (Jan 11, 2005)

*mine*

29.5" draw and 61lbs


----------



## twelvering (Sep 30, 2004)

29.5" including loop

70# 3-D
63# Hunting


----------



## bowhunter7275 (Feb 15, 2005)

28"@70 pounds for hunting.
28"@58 pounds for indoor.


----------



## sixof1or2 (Mar 30, 2005)

28" draw 58 lbs


----------



## 4WHEELDRIVE (Jan 29, 2005)

30''@70lb


----------



## thh058 (Jul 21, 2004)

28.5" dl @ 65 lbs


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

28" (withy 3/8 loop) at 62#


----------



## ffwildcat (May 12, 2005)

27.5" and 55#


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*mine is*

Legacy 27" with loop at 60lbs.
Outback 27" with loop also at 60lbs.


----------



## HardcoreHunter (May 16, 2005)

28" @70#


----------



## archer55 (May 30, 2005)

28" + loop @ 70#


----------



## orionje (Jul 1, 2004)

27.5 Draw
60lb
500 Beman Hunter Camo
100gr Sonic Fixed Broadhead


----------



## linedime (Mar 1, 2005)

29", 58# for 3D
28", 63# hunting


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

29" 62# 3-D & spots

29" 68-70# hunting


----------



## CaptCrab6 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Draw and weight*

28" at 70 pounds




switchback
sts
spot hogg hogg it
QAD ultra rest
radial weave 200
slick trick broadhead


----------



## Jim Walters (Dec 19, 2003)

*draw and length*

29 1/2 (without loop) @ 57#


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

*draw and lenght*

28" draw
70# hunting (Allegiance)
60# 3-D (Constitution)
50# dot (02' Pro 38)


----------



## hunterhowdy (Mar 18, 2005)

29''- 70# on my Parker ul 31

29 1/2 '' - 70# Allegiance


----------



## 55fordman (Dec 17, 2004)

*Youall must be huge!*

*26.75" @ 53#[/B] But I do waste a lot of alum. :star:*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

28 " @ 64 lbs


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

28 1/4" 58lbs


----------



## steady73 (Sep 23, 2004)

28" / 70lb


----------



## bownut7393 (Oct 13, 2004)

29" + loop
63#


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

64# 28"


----------



## goemado (Feb 26, 2005)

29/62


----------



## goemado (Feb 26, 2005)

I lied...28/62


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

29 1/2in at 65lbs


----------



## owen (Jan 11, 2005)

*owen*

29" / 70lb.


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 13, 2004)

31" / 60 lbs


----------



## Andrew1811 (Mar 29, 2005)

27" at 45lb


----------



## arrowslinger65 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Shame on you double posters...*

[email protected]:[email protected]


----------



## natepfaff (Jun 22, 2005)

29" draw and shoot 65#


----------



## PSEjaws (Dec 7, 2004)

30.5" / 58lbs


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

55 @ 28"


----------



## KS 5 Spotter (Jul 2, 2004)

26.5 with loop @ 60 lbs indoor
27 with loop @ 65 lbs 3-D


----------



## Bowgren (Aug 24, 2003)

29" @ 55 or 56 Lbs


----------



## ibowhuntaz (Jun 17, 2005)

draw 29 at 68#.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

29" 61#


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*sorry*

Sorry, but I'm a 30"-70# man. :smile:


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*hunting and 3d*

30" and 62 to 65 lbs


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

28" @ 60#


----------



## Bowhunr (Nov 16, 2003)

29" @ 58#


----------



## DDDII (Apr 13, 2005)

27.5 50#


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

30.5" 70#


----------



## jwgood (Jul 6, 2005)

29inch at 60 pounds


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

Indoor 50lbs @ 28.5"
3D 55lbs @28.5"


----------



## adammiddagh (May 18, 2004)

26" 69lb


----------



## bigcountry25 (Mar 1, 2005)

29" and 71lbs


----------



## bpshooter (Jul 1, 2005)

28" @ 64#


----------



## Polecat (Jul 13, 2005)

27.5 @ 71lbs.


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

27.5" 65#


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

Wow 25 pages!
28" @55lbs.


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

27.5 @ 65#


----------



## songdogshooter (Jan 18, 2005)

*draw*

29'' @ 65#


----------



## jeepster (Jun 15, 2004)

29in
55lbs :shade:


----------



## wiebearchin42 (Jul 13, 2005)

26 inches with loop and 60#


----------



## Archery_Trash (Jun 18, 2005)

me:27" @ 60lbs
Wife:25.5 @ 36lbs


----------



## Canusayhoyt (Apr 26, 2005)

28.5 66lbs


----------



## Dachshund (Jul 1, 2005)

31 1/4"
60# and 70#


----------



## metalking00 (Dec 20, 2004)

27" @ 55#


----------



## Direwolf (May 4, 2003)

Target: 29" @ 52lbs

Hunting: 29" @ 57lbs


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

29-1/2 @ 43#. (More than enough for spot-shooting.)


----------



## Metal Tiger (Apr 10, 2005)

30 inch and 52 lb.


----------



## razor8675 (Jul 10, 2005)

28+loop,60#


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

3-d rig = 28"dl @ 59 lbs.

spot rig = 27.5"dl @ 52 lbs

i agree with you also jon, if i owned a shop there would be nothing stocked over 60 lbs.


----------



## n2deer (Jul 6, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## Labi (Jul 14, 2005)

29" 64#


----------



## puddin (Aug 8, 2004)

30" 57#


----------



## Otzyx (Apr 14, 2005)

28" 60# 
But I like to have 60-70limbs for hunting..


----------



## Jomaz (Feb 25, 2005)

28" 62 lbs.


----------



## KLM (Jun 28, 2005)

Dl=28" Dw=66#


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

*dl $ #*

29" 64#-67#


----------



## big_cat (Mar 8, 2005)

31" and 83lbs.


----------



## DrJAG2 (Jun 6, 2005)

28 in 60lb


----------



## Amarok (Feb 3, 2003)

28" at 57#


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

30 1/2" 56#


----------



## boxxer (Dec 12, 2003)

*D L &#*

Left Handed 31 Inch&62# To 66#


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Here's mine*

29" 65 lbs.


----------



## wvbuckhunter (Mar 5, 2005)

29.5 @ 70 lbs


----------



## cagoodwn (Jul 5, 2005)

29" 70#


----------



## ndavis7 (Jul 1, 2005)

29.5" 80#


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

28"
52lbs


----------



## huntr42 (Jul 14, 2005)

*draw*

29 inches @ 61#


----------



## XADDICT (Apr 12, 2005)

29"
60lbs.


----------



## aggiebow88 (Jan 20, 2005)

27", 63 lb


----------



## cellar (Apr 28, 2005)

*length and weight*

28" / 68lbs


----------



## Tarbaby (Oct 12, 2004)

30.5" to 31" 68 - 70 lbs.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

29" and 63 lbs.


----------



## orionje (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi
27 in draw
62lbs
26in Bemans


----------



## billymxz (Jun 13, 2005)

29", 62lb


----------



## Muley_Hunter (Jul 12, 2005)

28"
67lb


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

29"
70lb.


----------



## Jayhawkhuntclub (May 25, 2004)

30" plus loop, 63 lbs


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

*Draw length*

Draw length: 29.75
Weight: 50# (indoor and 3-D), 57# (hunting)


----------



## torreyhunter (Jul 12, 2005)

27 1/2" and 60lbs Im a shorty


----------



## dartonbob (Jun 20, 2005)

*dartonbob*

57# @ 28" 3-D
50# @ 28" indoors


----------



## Canzoni (May 21, 2005)

27" @ 60lbs


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

27" at 58 lbs.


----------



## Jeremy Loop (Apr 20, 2005)

*draw length and weight*

27.5 D loop 65#


----------



## RT Arc Arc (May 13, 2005)

27" & 65#


----------



## Aussie Steve (Jun 3, 2005)

30.5" 50# Target
30.5 63# Hunting


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

*draw length and weight*

24" and 57 lbs.


----------



## bushcam (Mar 21, 2003)

30'' & 70lb


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

28" Draw @ 64 lbs ....


----------



## pukekoPete (Jun 27, 2005)

29.5" 55#


----------



## Z-MOG (Jul 14, 2005)

28"@62# :thumbs_up


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

28" 57# Target
28" 62# Hunting/3D


----------



## CTS (Jul 14, 2005)

29.5, 60#


----------



## SWITCHBACK4ME (Jul 7, 2005)

26" @ 60lbs


----------



## Forrest (Jun 16, 2005)

28.5 but use a D loop so buy the 28" , and 70#


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Are you talking about cam draw length or AMO draw length?

AMO draw length: 27 3/4"
Draw weight: 55lbs (Full crank but somehow can't get it to go any heavier!!)


----------



## JWR (Mar 18, 2005)

28" 
68#


----------



## VrtlHntr (Apr 19, 2003)

30-5/8" @ 67#


----------



## gobblerwi (Feb 7, 2005)

30" plus loop, 
73#


----------



## wildturk (Jul 6, 2005)

29" with loop, pulling 70 lbs. Hope this helps you


----------



## 5-J (Mar 1, 2005)

28" with D Loop @ 60#


----------



## kaffer62 (Jul 13, 2005)

29 inch draw....
70lbs 

looking for a bear to cuddle with my muzzy


----------



## fallriver (Sep 7, 2004)

31" - 67 pounds.

Oneida baby :thumbs_up


----------



## Aaron_73 (Aug 17, 2004)

28.5"
55lbs.


----------



## Hawkssteel (Sep 13, 2004)

29.5 58lbs


----------



## justout (Aug 20, 2004)

29.75 and 64#


----------



## loper28 (Feb 6, 2005)

27.5 and 60 lbs target/ 70 hunting


----------



## KalamazooKid (May 2, 2005)

Switchback at 60#, 29" draw


----------



## dixrp (Oct 26, 2004)

33" draw pulling 76 lb

Yes I am above average size.


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

28" 71lb.


----------



## bullethole (Mar 22, 2005)

60lb and 29, but I'm thinking of going 28.5


----------



## martinarquero (May 9, 2005)

29.5 at 58#, on my Mathews, and 29 and 55# on the Bishop


----------



## shoff14 (May 2, 2005)

30" plus loop @ 60 pounds


----------



## lovetobowhunt (Aug 22, 2004)

29.5" + loop 65#


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*woo hoo #1050*

28" 70lb. hunting 60lb.3d
I was wondering the same thing and found this thread


----------



## ILVE2HUNT (Jan 28, 2005)

28" @ 63.5 lbs with loop


----------



## Scott 64 (Aug 6, 2005)

29" 60lb.


----------



## timewrench (Apr 1, 2004)

26" at 56 lbs


----------



## TX3 (Jul 27, 2005)

I know how you feel, I've asked advice on several boards when I was looking for a bow. Everyone !! and I mean everyone!!! Told me to go shoot some bows and decide. The problem is, since I'm a woman, I have a short draw length of 27", all the bows at the shops were all 70# and 29". I can pull 60# so I could shoot these bows, except I don't like to get slapped on the forearm by shooting a bow that's way too long. "I've done that with my husbands, it wasn't pretty". It seems the Pro shops cater to just the "average Joe" and don't carry a very wide variety of draw lengths and draw weights. My son is have the same problem right now. He's too small to just walk in a shop and shoot several bows to see which he likes best. 

I shoot a Triton, 58#, 26" drawn length.


----------



## coachmas (Sep 20, 2004)

28" @ 60-65lbs. 
Coach


----------



## tomr1962 (Dec 25, 2002)

26"@70lbs


----------



## HighBow (Dec 28, 2003)

28" @ 56lbs.


----------



## PatD (Oct 18, 2002)

31.5", 59#


----------



## H.Bessette (Mar 3, 2005)

30'' 48#


----------



## IN Buckmaster (Sep 25, 2004)

28 @ 75lbs


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

27" 54#


----------



## Musket_0 (Jul 26, 2005)

28"/60# I am 6', 192lbs


----------



## bowhunter_2007 (Dec 1, 2004)

30 inch 62lbs.


----------



## FLBowman1 (Jul 21, 2005)

31" @ 65 lbs.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*draw specs.*

I'm drawing 29" @ 58#


----------



## dogmeat (Jul 21, 2005)

*draw and weight*

28 1/2" 55#


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

29.5" @ 55lbs.


----------



## bigbassbuck (Aug 5, 2005)

*my specs*

31.5 with loop set on 64lbs.===319fps.


----------



## railbird (May 21, 2005)

29" @ 61 pounds


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

29.5 draw 72lbs


----------



## saum1 (Jun 5, 2005)

26.5 62#


----------



## swackhamer (May 24, 2005)

29" 70 lb


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

26 1/2 @ 63


----------



## Bowhunter53 (Jul 24, 2004)

29" and 60lbs


----------



## EX-TPanic (Apr 2, 2005)

Target Bow;

29" Draw
55#

Hunting Bow;

29.5" Draw
65#


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

26 1/2 60lbs.


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

27" @ 62 lbs.


----------



## shtr. (Mar 30, 2005)

28" 62#


----------



## Deer Dave (Oct 3, 2003)

28 + 64


----------



## sticks (Apr 15, 2003)

28.5" plus loop at 53#


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

29.5 " @ 67 lbs.


----------



## browningbowman8 (Jul 18, 2004)

27"/65lb


----------



## talksalot (Aug 4, 2005)

@70 lb 29, w/d loop


----------



## Firsttimer (Sep 21, 2004)

Draw length 30, Draw weigth 70


----------



## Ohio Bow (Jan 15, 2005)

30" 70#


----------



## joes44mag (Mar 27, 2005)

27" + loop at 56 lbs.


----------



## RPF (Dec 23, 2004)

*draw length*

27 " 62# indoor
27" 67# outdoor
27" 82# hunting


----------



## carlton (May 7, 2005)

*Poll Answer*

Hunting- Bowtech Justice
27" DL
72# DW

Indoor/Target- Bowtech Patriot
27 1/2" DL
65# DW

3D- McPhearson Sololite
27" DL
60# DW
All have loops


----------



## BUSH in 04 (Oct 8, 2004)

29" + loop
70#


----------



## Spikehorn11 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hoyt Vipertec 
27.5 in. draw
60 lbs.


----------



## bombo (Jul 31, 2004)

29
64lbs


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

CSS Contender 39"ATA 25" draw 52# Indoor


----------



## luciusism (Jul 17, 2005)

28" @ 55#


----------



## BuffaloCounty32 (Aug 7, 2005)

29in 62lbs


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

29"@50# on spot bow--54# on 3D bow

Automan


----------



## SirWilliam (Nov 4, 2004)

*length/weight*

29" @ 70 lbs


----------



## psychobubba (Jul 27, 2005)

26 /loop/ 68 pd


----------



## TKS3.4R (Aug 7, 2005)

30.5" @ 67#(plus loop)


----------



## archer80 (Aug 3, 2005)

28in. 60lb


----------



## Ghostrider (Feb 25, 2005)

*draw length/weight*

26inch draw and 70 pound. Had to speical order a bow that would fit me.


----------



## Cool Arrow (Jul 13, 2005)

30" @ 64 lbs. please let us know your average.


----------



## deerhtr5 (Aug 2, 2005)

28 and 54


----------



## dride04 (Aug 4, 2004)

65 lbs. at 28" draw


----------



## BUSHY (Aug 5, 2005)

28'' 65#


----------



## super slam (Aug 8, 2005)

29" 72#


----------



## mydoghouse (Aug 5, 2005)

28.5 @65 lb


----------



## poundmaker (Jan 10, 2005)

61# @ 28"


----------



## treekrkr (Jun 20, 2005)

27in ........65lbs


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Hoyt!*

28 1/2" @ 60#........245fps


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

27'' 62lbs


----------



## wvyen (Aug 3, 2005)

30"

65.5#


----------



## bear13148 (Mar 18, 2005)

28" 73lbs


----------



## BowMan89 (Jul 13, 2005)

29" @ 70lbs


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

5'-8-1/2" Tall.
29-1/2" w/ loop 70lb. Allegiance
29-1/2" w/ loop 65lb. Newberry B1


----------



## carpenterusa (Nov 20, 2004)

30.5 55# indoor
30.5 61# hunting


----------



## P&Y137 (Aug 6, 2004)

29.5" with D Loop
63#


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

[email protected]#


----------



## up'shot (Nov 14, 2004)

28" 60#


----------



## hjjr (Jul 27, 2005)

28 1/2", 62#


----------



## Poluke (Jul 12, 2005)

26" 60#


----------



## Drjoe (Aug 8, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## thh058 (Jul 21, 2004)

28.5" dl
65 lbs


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Indoors: 28", 60lb
3D and Outdoor: 28", 69lb
Hunting: 28", 72lb


----------



## IBLJ (Apr 1, 2005)

*gladly*

28.5 on the draw and 63 lbs


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

*Am I weird????*

After going through 6 pages in this thread I've come to the conclusion that I pull to much draw weight. I noticed that only a few on here are pulling 70#'s or more. My newberry is set at 29"/72#. My Pearson is set at 29"/71#. Now, I only got back into archery/bowhunting about a year ago after a 12 year hyatus. I know alot of people on here can pull more weight than they are, so why pull 62#'s when you can pull 72#'s? Just a question. I'm curious if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

i have 40 lbs draw at 29 inches, up to 60 lb draw at 29 inches, and some in between.


----------



## Zoobear (Aug 9, 2005)

32" Draw at 73#.


----------



## MN_Hunter (Jun 22, 2005)

28in - 60lbs


----------



## Archeryrocks! (Mar 1, 2005)

24"@50lbs.
I'm only 14 though.


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

28.5" @ 49lbs


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

bowhunt_n said:


> After going through 6 pages in this thread I've come to the conclusion that I pull to much draw weight. I noticed that only a few on here are pulling 70#'s or more. My newberry is set at 29"/72#. My Pearson is set at 29"/71#. Now, I only got back into archery/bowhunting about a year ago after a 12 year hyatus. I know alot of people on here can pull more weight than they are, so why pull 62#'s when you can pull 72#'s? Just a question. I'm curious if I'm doing something wrong.


The closer to your max draw weight ability you set your bow the more your muscles have to work and the faster they wear out. I am a pretty big boy myself but I see no reason to draw more then I do now since I can still the target at 90m and my form has benefitted from the drop in lbs. btw Target archery is the only thing we´ve got over here 

My 0.02$

Magnus


----------



## ILbuck (Oct 19, 2004)

30.5" 67 lbs.


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

27.75 and 58-62 lbs depending in what bow


----------



## TXOUTBACK (Aug 14, 2004)

27 @63 :teeth:


----------



## B-DUB (Feb 19, 2004)

28" 70#


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

70#[email protected]"


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

29/71


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

64#'s 31"draw


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

what's the average? I feel sorry for whoever has to add all this up....


----------



## jasonmich (Aug 8, 2005)

27 1/2", 55#


----------



## TOOTALL (Mar 17, 2005)

31.5 inch draw, 70 lb draw.


----------



## Brown Girl (Jul 30, 2005)

Me: 24", 43lbs
DH: 31.5", 60lbs


----------



## onexarcher (May 16, 2003)

*draw*

27.5 at 57lbs


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*draw length*

27in at 63lbs


----------



## Hunterdave (Jul 19, 2005)

26.5/68lbs for hunting
26.5/55lbs for target


----------



## re270 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hunting 29.75 @ 70
3-D 29.75 @ 58


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

28" 60lb Hunting
281/5" 55lbs Spots


----------



## mossyoak_archer (Sep 1, 2004)

28 inch dl 62 # dw


----------



## Goby (Jul 9, 2003)

29"
58#


----------



## o-s-ta (ni) (Feb 10, 2005)

28 inch 69 lbs hunting

28 inch 68 lbs target


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*29" draw @ 64#*

on my old MQ1


----------



## DJB (Apr 12, 2005)

31 in 58Lbs and 65Lbs


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

3D & Hunting : 29" 67#

Spots: 28.75" 53#


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

28" @ 60#


----------



## nexalo (Aug 2, 2005)

27.5"

56 #


----------



## wvbowhunter70 (Jul 5, 2005)

27" 70#


----------



## azgreywolf32 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Ok, my turn..*

28" @ 57


----------



## Steve Demski (Nov 11, 2004)

27.5" @ 50


----------



## crarbo1 (Mar 22, 2003)

27.5" @ 60#


----------



## Cody H. (Jul 7, 2005)

29" @ 60#


----------



## JDM2007 (Jul 2, 2005)

29" @ 60#


----------



## uobobdun (Mar 11, 2005)

*draw*

29-1/2" @ 62#


----------



## fatty5 (Jun 15, 2005)

28.5 @ 60lb


----------



## SCHOOLCRAFT (Jan 4, 2005)

29" @ 72 lb.'s


----------



## jsnbobb (Aug 2, 2005)

*I've always shot heavy poundage.*

29" draw 95# bow 420 grain arrowl,can you say hot knife through butter. Couple years ago I broke both front sholders on a buck and a clean pass through after that. Deer did the 20 yard flip,tuck and roll.


----------



## KingRanch (Aug 10, 2005)

28 @ 70#


----------



## Rickb6959 (Jul 11, 2005)

70# @ 30


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, what was the average?


----------



## BandanaMan (Jul 27, 2005)

I just ordered a 40-50# Hoyt Vetec from my local pro shop (Buckeye Outdoor Hebron, Ohio), all the Hoyt bows there were 60-70#’s.

I now know what you mean, I could just barely draw the 60#. I was going to order a 50-60, but then I thought what if I couldn’t handle the 50-60#?

I have been shooting a traditional 45# recurved Browning, and my wife has a Hoyt Rintec set at 40# which she shoots well, so that why I ordered the Vetec in 40-50#’s.

My draw length is 29", and I plan on setting the new Hoyt at 45#'s!


----------



## SaskBow (Apr 16, 2005)

29 in 68lb


----------



## killzone (Aug 14, 2005)

draw length is 29


----------



## Juice Box Hero (Aug 3, 2005)

26" 44lbs


----------



## redrockhunter (Aug 11, 2005)

30 at 61lbs


----------



## fyremon94 (Aug 21, 2004)

27" at 65lbs


----------



## Ashadow315 (Mar 19, 2005)

30+loop @ 70lbs


----------



## birdhunter (Aug 16, 2004)

*Draw wieght and length*

28" at 50#
28" 35-40 spots


----------



## RlxRdnk (Jun 11, 2003)

Target 28" @ 50#
Hunting 28" @62#


----------



## J.D.Burke (Apr 16, 2005)

28 1/2 @ 57 lbs.


----------



## apxpred (Jul 7, 2005)

28" @60#'s


----------



## Hans (Oct 9, 2003)

28.75"  62# (fingers)


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

28" plus loop
55 lbs


----------



## hvymetalcowboy (Jun 18, 2005)

*ape arms.*

37 in draw at 75lbs. :beer:


----------



## Shakes.602 (Nov 13, 2002)

45# @ 27" :shade:


----------



## crazylegz (Jun 14, 2005)

30 in @ 71 lbs


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 23, 2004)

29" 72lbs


----------



## Blue (Jul 16, 2004)

29 1/2" + loop 74#


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

27.5
63 lbs.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

30"
62#


----------



## wb323 (Aug 15, 2005)

29", 57#


----------



## BigWave (Dec 28, 2004)

28.5, 72# Allegiance
28.5, 69# Patriot


----------



## re270 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Bow # and Draw*

29.75"

60# 3-D

70# Hunting


----------



## FOORHOYT (Mar 10, 2005)

28.5 [email protected] Lbs Hunting
28.5 [email protected] Lbs 3-d
28.5 [email protected] Lbs Spots


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

27 In @ 68lbs


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 13, 2004)

29.5" 66lbs.

Jim


----------



## mo4040 (Aug 13, 2005)

29.5"

60#


----------



## Razkul99 (Jul 25, 2005)

28.5 at 70#


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*draw*

29 1/2 at 70 lbs lefty.


----------



## ducksbucksbulls (Aug 18, 2005)

30.5 +loop 70#


----------



## topline (Oct 7, 2004)

30 @ 60#


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

29" 60#


----------



## findog (Aug 1, 2005)

27.5 in.
64lbs.


----------



## ActionPoint (Aug 18, 2005)

28"
70 lbs.


----------



## selway (Apr 30, 2003)

29 1/2 61#


----------



## 2LungKing (Aug 11, 2005)

hoyt protec 33" + loop 63#

definately not much of a selection for me I dont know what you little guys are talking about :sad:


----------



## Vic303 (Aug 7, 2005)

25"/35#


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

:wink: 28" 62 #. :teeth:


----------



## jay22 (Mar 2, 2005)

27.5"@61 lbs


----------



## Jeff Porter (Jul 25, 2005)

30in. 81#


----------



## bobinaz (Aug 16, 2005)

29" @ 60 lb.


----------



## bowhuntingkid (Aug 17, 2005)

29 65


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

28" 70lbs


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

27" 45-60lbs. I normally shoot mid 50's.


----------



## sanders396 (May 5, 2004)

*here ya go*

28.5 with loop @ 60#


----------



## RY8S (Jul 13, 2005)

28" @ 60 lbs


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

3-d 27.5"@63lbs
Hunting 27"@58lbs.
Interesting thread. Makes you wonder why all bows in the store are 29" 70lb.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

29" 65lb


----------



## wonk (Jul 5, 2005)

28'' 68lbs.


----------



## Blake Miller (Aug 8, 2005)

29 - 65


----------



## Darrel (Nov 9, 2004)

28.5 and 60

Darrel


----------



## 2thepoint (Jul 30, 2004)

28" @ 58# - left handed


----------



## huntingguy (Aug 17, 2005)

29" 55lbs


----------



## goemado (Feb 26, 2005)

see signature


----------



## troy306 (Mar 17, 2005)

*draw lenght*

28.5 @ 62lbs


----------



## gruntrad (Aug 21, 2005)

28 1/2" & 60 pounds


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

26
63lbs


----------



## KRnDe (Feb 24, 2004)

*Draw / weight / % lo*

SB 27 / 70 / 80% (new bow, new style release)
LX 26 / 63 / 65% (going to change cam)


----------



## Norcal (Jul 29, 2005)

28/65#


----------



## skip pecor (Jun 3, 2002)

24.5"dr. 50lb. Skip Pecor


----------



## spelunker64 (Mar 9, 2005)

29.5 @ 65#


----------



## timppa (Feb 29, 2004)

27,5" @ 57#


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

29"
64 lbs.


----------



## Dave (Dec 14, 2002)

[email protected] 62 hunting

[email protected] 53 target


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*Draw length*

30.5" @ 77#


----------



## 40Caliber (Mar 21, 2005)

*Two Styles of shooting*

With fingers it is 28 at 55 lbs., with a release it is 29 at 60 lbs.


----------



## brbowman (Aug 20, 2004)

29 and 65


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

Average?


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

*average*

25.5" @ 50#


----------



## meckleymd (Feb 23, 2005)

27''+ loop @ 70# (meant for hunting and used on 3-d sometimes)

Reflex Baby!


----------



## Radman (Sep 19, 2003)

Recurve 28 inch draw 45 pounds. Hunting compound 29.5 inch draw 85 pounds.


----------



## wiseone (Sep 9, 2005)

29" 70#


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

#[email protected]"


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

28.5" @ 54 lb :wink:


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

27", 20 pound bow right now, too small, hope to get 45 :smile:


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

*DL and DW*

30'' at 65#


----------



## deerslayer64d (Jul 17, 2005)

29"+ loop at 58 lbs


----------



## rtreefanatic (Sep 4, 2004)

28 1/4 @ 70#


----------



## TxArcher (Sep 9, 2005)

28"
63#


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

28-58lb


----------



## wexton (Aug 29, 2005)

28" @ 40#


----------



## Jason280 (Aug 20, 2003)

28" at 64lbs.


----------



## Razortec56 (Jan 27, 2005)

26 1/2 58 lbs


----------



## bowden67 (Jun 6, 2005)

27" 58#


----------



## Earl (Aug 26, 2004)

Left Handed 27 inch 70 lb


----------



## hunohio (Feb 4, 2005)

27.5 inch (including loop). 59 pounds.


----------



## talltines (Aug 30, 2005)

29 1/2 @ 76#'s :wink:


----------



## HoytShooter88 (Oct 5, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

27 w/loop #55


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

26" (with loop) 62lbs


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

27'' @ 65#


----------



## LeapOfFaith (Sep 9, 2005)

*27" 70#*

27" 70# no loop


----------



## Bluegrass (Aug 13, 2005)

28" @ 60 #


----------



## deermasher (Apr 10, 2003)

indoor target...29" @ 55 #'s
3-D ..............29" @ 70 #'s
hunting..........28.5" @ 72 #'s


----------



## twopass (Sep 11, 2005)

27.5,loop 63#


----------



## mikeydwest (Sep 4, 2005)

29" 62#


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

28.5"@70#w/loop. this is on mq32, I believe they are a bit longer than AMO method though.


----------



## SirWilliam (Nov 4, 2004)

*draw...*

28.5/29" - 70 lbs.


----------



## TAMA9 (Dec 17, 2004)

DRAW: 31 + loop WEIGHT: 65 I had same problem and found one on e-bay already set up that fit me


----------



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

DRAW - 26.5 with string loop
Weight - 60 lbs.


----------



## maitre91 (May 12, 2003)

32" and 54#

philippe


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

29.5"
64#


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

70 lb. @ 28"


----------



## ncdotshooter (Apr 6, 2003)

29"
58# for dots, 70+/-# for 3-D


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

29' 60lbs


----------



## bgfd69 (Nov 3, 2004)

28" @ 53# Target
28" @ 70# Hunting


----------



## bowshooter1963 (Dec 21, 2004)

28"
68#


----------



## Deer_N_Beer (Apr 26, 2005)

Who really cares about everyone elses draw length/weight? I mean why flood the forum with nonsense like this? 


Why dont you just ask everyone's shoe size now? LOL


Not trying to start anything, but really, who cares?

Who cares: ?
Who doesn't: 1


----------



## Deer_N_Beer (Apr 26, 2005)

Ok, nevermind..i see now that its for a reason....disregard my post...lol


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

29" @ 73lbs


----------



## Fl. Boltslinger (Aug 23, 2005)

30.5" @ 72#


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

65# @28"


----------



## up'shot (Nov 14, 2004)

29" @ 60#


----------



## BIGBUCKSONLY (Dec 15, 2004)

28 1/4, 60 Pound Pull Back......


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

26.5,- 70 pounds........ got to get the KE up some how


----------



## rode (Sep 9, 2005)

*draw length and weight*

28", 50# on a 74" elb


----------



## EdwardKotz (Jul 27, 2005)

29 and 1/2'' and 70#


----------



## MWH (Sep 12, 2005)

26.5
64


----------



## last-in-line (Jul 28, 2004)

28 1/4
53#


----------



## Drog (Oct 30, 2004)

27" 72#


----------



## Hunter700 (Jul 16, 2004)

27.5" @ 68#


----------



## jmeier1981 (Jul 20, 2005)

29"...#80


----------



## reflxshtr (Aug 10, 2005)

29" 62#


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

28.5

60lbs


----------



## CTBowMan (Dec 7, 2004)

29" 61#


----------



## wildturk (Jul 6, 2005)

28'' @ 67lbs.


----------



## WV1BADAPPLE (Jun 24, 2004)

29" & 72lbs


----------



## kerscjr (Dec 11, 2002)

25 1/2" 44# indoor
53# outdoor


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

28.75 and approx 70 lbs


----------



## Bowtech Joe (Aug 24, 2004)

27" @ 70lbs


----------



## Bowtech Mike (Aug 20, 2005)

29in. 66lbs


----------



## AZ bowhunter (Sep 13, 2005)

*Draw Length*

27.5" @ 67lbs deer and javelina
27.5" @ 75lbs elk


----------



## carpenterusa (Nov 20, 2004)

30.5 55# target
30.5 60# hunting


----------



## noklok (Aug 9, 2003)

28.5" @ 63#


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

25.5" 
60 lbs. hunting, 3D
50 lbs. paper punching


----------



## capthowdy (Sep 13, 2005)

26 1/2 and 70#.


----------



## Hard at work (Aug 19, 2005)

28" 65#


----------



## jmillo (Aug 24, 2005)

28" 74lb


----------



## rudy1337 (Sep 7, 2005)

25.5" with loop
72#


----------



## rjjacob (Sep 6, 2005)

*draw*

Mathews LX 
30in 67#


----------



## Jeff69 (Apr 2, 2005)

29" 63# 3-D
68# Hunting


----------



## J.A.W. (Jul 2, 2003)

29"/ 70#


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

32"
64#
Oneida Eagle


----------



## jtracker (Jul 10, 2005)

29" 64#


----------



## hunt'n N.D. (Sep 11, 2005)

[email protected]#


----------



## 'Taters-n-Gravy (Sep 13, 2005)

29"@58#


----------



## jkcckc (Dec 19, 2004)

27"
70 hunting
60 target hunting


----------



## vbm (Aug 3, 2003)

27 at 60lbs.


----------



## Comicjeenyus (Sep 21, 2005)

31"1/2 @70# lefty


----------



## epic extreme (Sep 17, 2005)

3 fredbear bows all 29" 65-70#


----------



## 2001epic (Aug 22, 2002)

*draw length and weight*

29 1/2" draw plus a loop and 65 lbs. draw weight.


----------



## arrow chunker (Sep 22, 2005)

28'' and 71 pounds


----------



## wis_bow_huntr (Sep 11, 2005)

29 + ultra nock at 60#


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

28" and 70 lbs.


----------



## nockbuster/Mo (Sep 19, 2005)

25.5
in the upper 60s 66 -67


----------



## 601 (Sep 22, 2005)

29.5 63#


----------



## raggmann (Aug 11, 2005)

28" draw with a 50lb weight. Miles Keller Magnum (l/h) bought on e-bay.

ragg


----------



## dinsdale (May 11, 2005)

29" @ 60#


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

*Draw*

Martin Saber, F-3 module

28.5 @ 68 lbs.


----------



## realcaboy (Aug 10, 2005)

33" @ 75lbs.


----------



## eshorehunter (May 20, 2005)

29.5" @ 67#


----------



## xcountry (Apr 22, 2004)

28.5" @ 50#


----------



## 55fordman (Dec 17, 2004)

*Youall must be really tall*

26.75" with a short loop

hunting/3D 59#
Xkiller 53#

Hey Hunting in NY is right around the corner and just wanted to wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## Tom D (Feb 8, 2005)

28 inches. 62 pounds.

I think your shop needs to look at this thread. Buck Rub Archery in Milwaukee tells me they sell an equal number of 60# and 70# bows.

60 pounds gives me a lot of speed, a lot of arrow selection, a bow that I can shoot in 3-D league as well as hunting, and pass-throughs on both deer I took last year. All this from a used 2001 Mathews Q2 I bought for $450 2 years ago.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm shooting a 40# at 29 ", but thats just me.......


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

28 and 62 pounds


----------



## medicboy (Feb 18, 2005)

28 1/4", 52 lbs :smile:


----------



## Justicebro (Dec 24, 2004)

28" 62lb


----------



## Spud4 (Jan 13, 2005)

31.5 80lb


----------



## 1time (Oct 13, 2004)

Got 3 for you.
27.5" @ 65#
28" @ 70#
27.5 @ 80#


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Aug 28, 2005)

*Here is mine*

29"@65#


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

27 1/2 @60lbs


----------



## Williamtell (Jan 28, 2003)

Some where around 28.5 with a very short loop. I'll figure it out once my new XT is here


----------



## waldwald (Nov 7, 2005)

30,5" 68lbs


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

29'' with loop. 29.5 without
70-75lbs:thumbs_up


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

here you go *63# 28in and 28.5 in.*


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

29.5 draw 60lbs
going to 70lbs soon


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*28", 65 lbs...*

J


----------



## Danport (Nov 27, 2005)

*reply to poll*

draw length 29 in
spot 46 lb
hunting 64 lb
3D 64 ob


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

28.5"+loop 67lbs.


----------



## SDguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Favorite setup 29" 70 lb.
Cold weather 29" 60 lb.


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

29" + Loop

75 lbs (maxed)
Currently shooting 67 #


----------



## Bullcanyon (May 25, 2004)

29" at 65lbs


----------



## keenan (Oct 10, 2005)

29" and a loop 68 lbs


----------



## mo_bowhunter (Jan 18, 2005)

29" 65 lbs.


----------



## 3dshooter1 (Nov 17, 2005)

28.5 55 lbs target
28.5 71 lbs 3d


----------



## IL~Hunter (Jul 23, 2005)

30" and at 71 pounds


----------



## XADDICT (Apr 12, 2005)

29''/60#


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

28.5 @ 58 lbs


----------



## 3d/fitamartin (Jul 14, 2002)

27.5" @ 60#


----------



## TargetHunter (Aug 17, 2005)

25.5"
40lbs


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

30.5" 50LB for targets


----------



## BradN (Sep 1, 2004)

I wonder if anyone who has replied to this thread today realizes that it is 2.5 years old!

...and for the record, 30" @ 72#, soon to be 29.5" @ 67#


----------



## jerseybhuntr (Oct 28, 2005)

[email protected] 29"


----------



## camodawg (Aug 14, 2005)

28" @ 67lbs.


----------



## OK_SHOOTER (Nov 12, 2005)

*draw and weight*

28" @ 70#


----------



## CWarmouth (Oct 23, 2005)

27" 60 #


----------



## dirty651 (Aug 28, 2005)

27" 72lbs


----------



## killzone (Aug 14, 2005)

29'' + loop 70#


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

28.5 with loop at 65#


----------



## joetc (Nov 21, 2005)

28in
67 lbs


----------



## Aussie Steve (Jun 3, 2005)

30.5" 50# Target
30.5" 60# Hunting


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

27" 60 #


----------



## critter getter (Feb 16, 2005)

31" 86 lb


----------



## medicboy (Feb 18, 2005)

28" and 53 lbs


----------



## bullzeye (Jul 2, 2003)

25.5 with loop @ 68#


----------



## lordzed (Nov 24, 2005)

29" draw, 67lbs


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*ok*

27" at 65#


----------



## Kneedragginzx10 (Nov 16, 2005)

29" 68#


----------



## cnl390 (Nov 27, 2005)

31" @ 55#


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*Switchback*

27.5 @60#


----------



## JCinMN (Sep 27, 2005)

30 inches @ 70 lbs


----------



## tgridley (Sep 28, 2005)

29" Draw
70lbs


----------



## Basset (Nov 28, 2005)

29" @ 64lbs


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

29" @ 80lbs


----------



## MUDACORN (May 25, 2005)

*Draw Length And Draw Weight*

30" Draw Length And 74 Lbs Draw Weight


----------



## JimSr (Nov 5, 2005)

*Draw lenght & weight*

27 1/2" & 55#'s


----------



## bmacskennel (Nov 26, 2005)

29" @ 55#'s


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

26" @ 55, 68, 71, 80


----------



## 3D4ever (Sep 23, 2005)

30.5 @ 58 lbs.


----------



## GCB (Nov 13, 2005)

60lbs. @ 29"


----------



## globemountain (Feb 16, 2005)

28.5" plus loop 65#


----------



## bull shooter 2 (Nov 13, 2003)

27.5 draw @ 65#


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

29.5 @ 53#


----------



## southernsoldier (Nov 25, 2005)

mathews switchback 28" draw with loop set at 64#, st axis 500 arrows with feathers, muzzy 4-blades 100gr, total arrrow weight 360 grains, 266fps


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

30 inch draw with a loop. 55-60 lb. for indoor and 70-80 lb for hunting(depending on what I am hunting for).


----------



## ghak99 (Nov 9, 2005)

28 1/2" + loop @ 65lbs


----------



## nocknock (Nov 12, 2003)

*Draw lenght*

Most guys who shoot 30'' draw should not, and your poundage should be a smooth confortable draw while sitting down in a chair--Mine is 26''-52 lbs, and its a pass thru shot year after year, Best of luck everyone.


----------



## Unkljohn (Sep 16, 2005)

28.5 with a D loop
72 lbs.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Draw length & weight*

Since 1989 all of bows have been set at 42 pounds with a twenty six inch draw length. I know, I shoot like a girl, but the good news is prior to that I had not won " ANY " State titles and since then I have five outdoor all around State Titles at this draw weight and length. It just fits me better than anything else I've tried. Thanks for asking.:thumbs_up


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

use to shoot 29.5 but found i shoot better with bent arm at 28and loop. indoor 55# @28 out door [email protected] 28


----------



## roboz400 (May 1, 2004)

28" and 65 to 70 lbs.


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

73#
27 1/2" dl
hope this helps man:thumbs_up


----------



## savedbygrace (Nov 16, 2005)

27" 72lbs


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

27.5 with loop
#71


----------



## ANeat (Oct 26, 2005)

26" 50lbs


----------



## jbcoop73 (Sep 14, 2005)

28" 70lbs


----------



## Labtek Rednek (Jun 30, 2005)

Hunting bow: 60# @ 29"

Target bow: 50# @ 29"


----------



## FirstCav (Oct 23, 2005)

27" @ 50lbs


----------



## horstie (Nov 19, 2005)

28 1/2" + loop @ 65lbs.


----------



## killzone (Aug 14, 2005)

*draw*

Draw 29, 70#


----------



## Topper44 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Draw Length*

27.5"
49.5 ibs


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

29 1/2 inch draw, 55# for hunting and 3D----48# for indoor target and Field

I am not your typical customer. I am 69 years old, 6'3" and 200#


----------



## CoyoteHunter (Oct 19, 2005)

HoytTrykon @31 and 80


----------



## ArcherPond (Nov 6, 2005)

*specs*

26.5" DL and 57# DW (indoor/outdoor spots)


----------



## todd_b (Aug 4, 2005)

28.5" 75# with my Oneida X-80
29.0 65# with My Mathews FX

with a avg pulling bow it would be 29" 65#


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

28.5 and 65 lbs


----------



## bassinguy (Nov 25, 2005)

26 inch 62 to 65 lb

Diamond Undertaker and Whisper Creek Stealth


----------



## JRT (Nov 15, 2004)

*Her ya go!*

29.5 with loop
57 lbs


----------



## WyoGoat (Sep 27, 2005)

63# @ 29"


----------



## Oak (Oct 17, 2005)

29" & 72#


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

28 1/2 
60-65#


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

26 & 42# I can do more, but i have carple tunnel...:teeth:


----------



## jbwisconsin (Aug 12, 2005)

70#-28".


----------



## sportsdog (May 13, 2003)

*draw length*

26.5" 53lbs spots
55lbs hunting
58lbs 3-D


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*See!*



Sooner Girl said:


> 26 & 42# I can do more, but i have carple tunnel...:teeth:


I told you I shot like a girl. " 26 " & 42 LBS ":thumbs_up


----------



## sgrim70 (Nov 16, 2005)

73#-30" hunting


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

28", 62lbs.


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

81# 29.7 dl


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

*mine*

28.5" 82#


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

29.25", 50-52# target, 63# hunting, 56# 3D.


----------



## Fitch (Oct 6, 2005)

28" - 70lbs


----------



## schaffer (Oct 24, 2005)

*bowtech*

31 draw
and 80lbs


----------



## KEVINL. (Sep 19, 2005)

*archery reasearch*

#55-60 29"dl target
#65-70 29" dl hunting


----------



## DJB (Apr 12, 2005)

30.5 in draw
60lb and 65lb


----------



## MGrey (Oct 18, 2005)

*Answer*

Target 29" @ 60lbs
Hunting 29" @ 70lbs


----------



## arclite2 (May 4, 2005)

56lb 30in


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

28" with a loop @ 60 lbs


----------



## Racing Archer (Feb 12, 2003)

This has got to be the oldest active thread in history  2 1/2 years and still going, talk about beating a dead horse :deadhorse but as long as I'm here, 29" @ 52# target and 65# hunting.


----------



## lefteye (Oct 24, 2005)

*length & weight*

Conquest Light - fingers/tab - 60lbs+ 28"
LX & Switchback - Jim Dandy - 62-64lbs 26"


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

28" and a 70# bow backed down to around 63 - 64#. I will say that my next bow will be 60# left maxed out at all times.


----------



## springgobbler (Aug 18, 2003)

28.5" - 29" (I'm still tinkering!) @ 70


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

28.5" 63lbs 346 grn arrow 290 fps.


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

*draw length and #'s*

30" and 60 pounds max.
NFAA limit is 60 pounds.
Steve


----------



## egeorge (Jul 20, 2004)

Depending on bow and Manufactor

29 1/2 or 30

60# Peak weight.


----------



## pashba (Oct 31, 2005)

30" 68lbs.


----------



## HENDU 169 (Feb 13, 2005)

*28.5 / 65*

Im 28.5 with 65 ball park on weight!!


----------



## gordonfan77 (Dec 3, 2005)

31" length 65# draw


----------



## raiderjay99 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Draw*

29" @ 80# spiral cams 55% let off.


----------



## mountbkr (Nov 14, 2005)

[email protected] 30"


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

29" and 70#. Feels right.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Dw/dl*

28" @ 63-64lbs


----------



## Martial Archer (Jun 8, 2003)

28.5" @ 70# max

I'd really like a 28.5" @ 60# max too.


----------



## Scott 64 (Aug 6, 2005)

29" and 62lb.


----------



## PaLuke (Nov 3, 2005)

31" at 70#'s


----------



## bowhuntusa (Dec 3, 2005)

I shoot a Switchback @ 30" draw and 70 lbs. pull.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

28" @ 65 - 70 lbs depending on bow proformance.


----------



## D-Bak (Jan 17, 2005)

72 pounds at 29 inches


----------



## bowtechhunter (Oct 29, 2005)

29-65


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

[email protected]


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

32" @ 70lbs.:aero:


----------



## Bogenschutze (Sep 9, 2004)

28"
62#


----------



## Nick Habes (Feb 25, 2005)

*Draw and weight*

Mine is 28" @ 68 lbs for hunting and 63 lbs for 3D.


----------



## Truckee (Apr 29, 2005)

50 lbs. 27"


----------



## clearcache (Jun 24, 2003)

*Still working on it:*

60#
somewhere between 29.5" and 30"


----------



## hermitjohnson (Nov 5, 2005)

27.5 + loop
65#


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

draw length is 28.5 to 29"
draw weight is 45lbs. i am shooting a recureve right now as my number 1 bow.
i also shoot a crossbow but i know your trying to figure out an average
rob k


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

*draw length*

30" and 60 pounds
Steve


----------



## MA_Bowhunter (Jan 11, 2006)

28 inch 56 lbs


----------



## IBM (May 15, 2004)

*Poll*

DL 27.75 with loop 60#


----------



## archerygal1 (Oct 16, 2004)

27" 35lbs.


----------



## Ashadow315 (Mar 19, 2005)

30" 70 pounds


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

28" @ 65lbs


----------



## sdh305 (Dec 24, 2004)

29 7/8"
73lbs


----------



## Airhead (Dec 19, 2005)

29" 62lbs


----------



## parkerpower (Jan 10, 2006)

28"
54-60lbs


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

24 inch draw
40 lbs


----------



## Dale #44 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Draw length and weight*

Mine is now at 28" draw and 62lbs on my Apex 7


----------



## Hoyt PowerTec (Jan 4, 2006)

27 1/2" Draw Length
70# Draw Weight


----------



## plumkrazy (Dec 7, 2005)

29", 57lb


----------



## KGM36 (Jan 4, 2005)

*3-D and hunting..*

I have a 28" dl and 3-d is 60-65#'s.
and hunting is 65-70#.
Kg


----------



## nevada mike (Jan 15, 2006)

27-1/2" 70 lbs


----------



## jags (Aug 8, 2005)

29" 67#


----------



## shedhtr (Jan 13, 2006)

291/2",60#


----------



## Allegiance7705 (Jan 5, 2006)

28" 65#


----------



## hoytdeer82 (Dec 25, 2005)

spots 29" @ 60#
3d 29" @ 65#
Hunting 29" @ 70#


----------



## cplusmc (Jan 1, 2006)

28" 60#


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

*I will be*

28 draw 65 pds


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

27" / 60lbs.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

29 1/2" @ 67 - 69 #


----------



## philhughes (Jun 2, 2003)

28.5" 67-72lbs


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

28" at 57#s both hunting and target


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

29" @ 53 for indoor spots

29" @ 70 for hunting/3D


----------



## medinarg75 (Jan 16, 2006)

27" 70#


----------



## Q2XL (Nov 4, 2002)

*Short and fat*

27" - 53 lbs.


----------



## JCinMN (Sep 27, 2005)

30" 70 lbs


----------



## bowhunterwrx (Jul 3, 2005)

30" with dloop and 70# for 3d and huntin


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

32" / 80lbs, both bows....hunting and backyard fun.


----------



## Keithie (Dec 20, 2005)

Just started shooting again after a 12 year lay-off and not pulling too much weight yet

291/2 draw, 47 pounds weight


----------



## Protecarcher (Nov 3, 2005)

29" 42lbs
target indoor.


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

31" @ 81lbs


----------



## NATURE BOY (Aug 24, 2003)

60# @ 28.625" draw. I use these specs for target and hunting.


----------



## goalie (Nov 26, 2005)

60#, 30"


----------



## NationalArchery (Nov 24, 2005)

This is an exciting thread!! I read the whole thing!...:wink:


----------



## bugsplat (Jan 15, 2006)

Hunting: 29 draw (no loop) 58lbs

3D: 28 draw (loop) 70lbs


----------



## Elk Chaser (Dec 9, 2005)

*Allegience*

81# @29.5 draw


----------



## half-strut (Aug 30, 2004)

*draw length & weight*

28.5" draw
64lbs.


----------



## Williamtell (Jan 28, 2003)

41 yrs old
74 lbs 
28.5" draw, (May decrease to 28)
398 grain GT
280fps


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

63 years old, 60# Draw Weight & 28 inch Draw Length.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## SOLIDEAGLE (Dec 19, 2005)

27", 67#


----------



## Ranger518 (Jan 12, 2005)

*My Info*

I'm at 29.5" (plus loop) and 72 pounds...


----------



## figtide (Jan 16, 2006)

29.5 @ 66


----------



## samc1959 (Jan 7, 2006)

*2 cents*

28
60#


----------



## burger (Sep 18, 2003)

28.25 Draw Length & 60# hunting & 3D / 56# indoor


----------



## jeffmiller (Jan 16, 2004)

30'' draw, 70 lb draw


----------



## Pappy (Nov 23, 2005)

27-1/4 @56#


----------



## RANGER RICK (Dec 7, 2005)

30" 70 Lb.

RR


----------



## hoytman_01 (Dec 6, 2005)

29'' @ 80# here


----------



## jamestheron (Sep 16, 2004)

29"-75#


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

71 pounds at 29 inches


----------



## Diesel-Dog (Aug 18, 2005)

81lbs 30" draw


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

I shoot 28.5" and 65#.


----------



## dhyi (Oct 30, 2005)

28" @ 65 lb


----------



## MuzzyBear (Sep 24, 2005)

31in at 65lbs


----------



## hunt'n_nut (Sep 8, 2005)

29" 65lbs.


----------



## acuyouthguy (Jan 5, 2006)

27" starting to like the 60 pound bows right now that are maxed out...currently shooting 65#


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

29" 72lbs


----------



## hauksniffer (Dec 15, 2005)

30.5" @ 70#


----------



## poundmaker (Jan 10, 2005)

27" @ 68#


----------



## MURRAYT (Nov 5, 2005)

28" @ 70lb.


----------



## Bhunter32 (Jan 18, 2003)

29 inch draw
67 pounds


----------



## Rooster-1961 (Nov 12, 2004)

*draw length/draw weight*

28 inch/58lbs.


----------



## bradleydm (Dec 11, 2004)

28" @ 65 lbs.


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

32" draw ..70#


----------



## GCB (Nov 13, 2005)

28.5" @ 60lbs.

Graham


----------



## caseyc (Mar 27, 2005)

27" 67lbs


----------



## Puffer99 (Nov 30, 2005)

29" 70#


----------



## xxx archer (Dec 13, 2005)

29.25 with a loop at 65# target and 70# hunting.


----------



## abowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

30" - 70#


----------



## Bodean (Jan 9, 2006)

60-70# 27inch draw


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

*draw length*

before my accident mine was 29.5 74# after accident with mouth tab and loop 27 70#


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

28 / 72, sbxt


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

has anyone ever done a average on this thread?


----------



## buroak (Dec 10, 2005)

26.5 68#


----------



## topwatersc (Oct 18, 2004)

29" @ 60lbs


----------



## sixjennings (Aug 5, 2004)

*dl and weight'''*

29>5 to 30 iam experitmentin @ 72 pounds:embara:


----------



## Prieels Philip (Oct 8, 2003)

*dl & weight*

27" & 60lbs


----------



## Mathewsman275 (Feb 2, 2005)

27.5 draw - 66lbs


----------



## Deer_N_Beer (Apr 26, 2005)

Im shooting 29.5" @ 71lbs


----------



## sharpshooter60 (Feb 10, 2005)

3-d rig 60lbs 30'' + loop
spot rig 60lbs 30'' + loop
hunting rig 70lbs 30'' + loop


----------



## shanes (Dec 16, 2005)

28.5 @ 70#


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

28.5" @ 62 lbs!


----------



## D Mayes (Nov 9, 2005)

29" @ 66 lbs


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

30" at 60lbs.


----------



## DBHUNTER (Sep 1, 2005)

27" 64lbs


----------



## IslandArcherCO (Dec 14, 2005)

*Draw length / weight*

28.5 / 64


----------



## rob dog (Dec 12, 2005)

29 inch draw and 65#


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

26.5 at 60lbs


----------



## illinishooter (Jan 30, 2006)

target 28"+ loop @ 60lbs
hunting 28"+loop @63lbs


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

28 1/2 at 55 lbs


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

28.5 with loop @ 56#


----------



## ScottyBow (Mar 25, 2005)

*25" 70#*

25"70#


----------



## srp (Feb 25, 2003)

30.25- 65# Indoor


----------



## dartonbob (Jun 20, 2005)

27" with 1/2 in. loop


----------



## dartonbob (Jun 20, 2005)

27" with 1/2 in. loop @ 60 lbs.


----------



## juano2001 (Jul 5, 2005)

x-ring said:


> I am taking a poll for my local shop to try to find out what the "average" draw length and draw weight everyone is using. Please post your draw and weight below. I am sick of walking into shops with nothing but 30" draw length bows set at 70 lbs. I hope to get lots of posts on this topic since we do have thousands of members.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Put it as a poll and you might actually get some meaniful info:wink:


----------



## ldacus (Jan 19, 2006)

juano2001 said:


> Put it as a poll and you might actually get some meaniful info:wink:


29" 60#


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

28.5" 60 indoors 75outdoors


----------



## bear13148 (Mar 18, 2005)

Bowtech Tribute
28" Draw @ 83#


----------



## elkaholic 321 (Jan 29, 2006)

28.5 @ 56 lbs.


----------



## Backyard Archer (Oct 25, 2005)

30" draw about 57 lbs.


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

28.5 with 1/2 inch loop at 60 lbs.


----------



## SUNSPOT (Jan 27, 2006)

*draw*

Concept P 50 29 draw 60lb


----------



## straitandflat (Mar 18, 2005)

30" 65lb


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

*#"*

I'm 6'3",kind of a short draw for someone this tall.
#28.5" @ 70#


----------



## Hdhound (Jan 29, 2006)

29" 65#


----------



## ryr88dj (Dec 25, 2005)

30" 70#


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

29" and 65 lbs


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

You should set up a poll for each for a quicker tally.


Mine is 32" and both my current bows are 80lbs.


----------



## Rangerhgm (Jan 19, 2006)

28" + D Loop @ 60#


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

71 lb @ 28"....Switchback...80% cobra cam


----------



## Show Me Archer (Dec 8, 2005)

30", with d-loop, @ 57lbs, and am a southpaw.


----------



## hunteraj (Dec 13, 2005)

28" with loop @#60-62


----------



## GutzJr (Feb 19, 2005)

29''@61#


----------



## Rayf (Feb 3, 2006)

I Just had mine done..

29 in @ 70#


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

28" @ 71lbs----> Switchback
28" @ 85lbs---->Pearson Spoiler
28" @ 76lbs---->PSE Polars(LH)


----------



## Brocky (Jan 9, 2005)

*Draw Length & Weight*

30.5" Draw Length & 60 lb weight


----------



## Drjoe (Aug 8, 2005)

31" 72#


----------



## Muskyhunter1 (Jan 20, 2006)

*draw length*

28"@ 63lbs (LH)


----------



## gman57 (Jun 7, 2004)

*draw lenght and wght*

28" and 66 lbs


----------



## ks3darcher (Oct 18, 2003)

*draw & weight*

28" at 60 lb for hunting
28" at 64 for 3d


----------



## ben rhodes (Jan 13, 2006)

27" draw at 55#


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*lb bows*

26 draw and 50lbs kills any deer sized game


----------



## teknoclash (Jan 8, 2006)

*First Compound Bow*

57# @ 26"


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

about 28 inches and a 70lb bow bottomed out.


----------



## budmobile (Feb 6, 2006)

29" (gator jaw - no loop) & 70#


----------



## lostdog (Nov 1, 2002)

27 with loop 62lbs


----------



## tyshe17 (Nov 18, 2005)

29" 62# for 3d
bottomed out (maybe 70-72) for hunting


----------



## billyxt (Feb 2, 2006)

29 plus loop 60#


----------



## pulse (Dec 18, 2005)

25" @ 60lbs.


----------



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

28"@70lbs


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

29 inches 50lbs. I feel embarrassed to admit that I only shoot 50lbs as everyone else seems to pull so much heavier, but 50 is enough to wear me out during a full FITA round and I don't pretend to be a macho muscle man.


----------



## jbig360 (Oct 19, 2005)

*hears mine*

28.5 and 55#


----------



## DEER MEAT (Feb 1, 2006)

28.5" @ 70#


----------



## stanley2969 (Dec 29, 2005)

29 70#:wink:


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

26 inches and 60 lbs


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

28 1/16" Amo @ 57#


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

While this is all very interesting, I'll bet that 75% of the draw lengths listed are not within +/-1/4" of ATA specs...


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

27"@70#


----------



## Matth (Sep 29, 2005)

29 @ 65 lbs


----------



## stillhunter34 (Dec 29, 2005)

28" @ 76#s


----------



## bulldaddy (Aug 30, 2005)

29" @ 60 lbs !!!!!!!


----------



## slayer27 (Dec 26, 2004)

28 in.w/loop @ 71#


----------



## mddeerhunter (Dec 7, 2004)

26.5 @ 65 lbs


----------



## 383bull (Dec 30, 2005)

30 inch 86lbs


----------



## zip4644 (Jan 8, 2006)

*draw length*

06 tribute 29" with loop at 61lbs 
06 old glory " "
06 constitution" "


----------



## thebowhunter_20 (Feb 6, 2006)

28" plus loop at 65 pounds during off season (paper, and 3-d). 70 pounds during deer season


----------



## tpriest (Sep 14, 2005)

29" + release loop, 63 lbs


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

*feeling left out!!!*



x-ring said:


> I am taking a poll for my local shop to try to find out what the "average" draw length and draw weight everyone is using. Please post your draw and weight below. I am sick of walking into shops with nothing but 30" draw length bows set at 70 lbs. I hope to get lots of posts on this topic since we do have thousands of members.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I feel left out. I am a female shooter looking for a new bow. There are plenty of shops in the area but now one has anything close to what I would need. I have a 23 1/2 draw and am pulling about 36#. It would be nice to try something out before I have to buy it.


----------



## Erik (Sep 17, 2005)

29'' / 50-60 pounds


----------



## ck92 (Jul 24, 2005)

29.5w/loop 68-72lbs.


----------



## bowaddict75 (Dec 24, 2005)

30'' @ 80 pounds


----------



## sharps45110 (Sep 26, 2005)

29 @ 65lbs


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

Was 28" @ 85 lbs

After disability: 26.5" @ 33 to 40 lbs

Good hunting and shooting

Bryan


----------



## bigtree67 (Jun 5, 2005)

target 32-52 3D 32-62


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

29 60#


----------



## AKRON (Jan 19, 2005)

26.75 inches
58 lbs


----------



## minibrutearcher (Oct 22, 2005)

*draw length*

27.5 at 50lbs


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

*here you go*

28.5 plus loop
70 pounds


----------



## Johnny17 (Jan 30, 2006)

29 in. and 70 lbs.


----------



## NATURE BOY (Aug 24, 2003)

28.625" @ 60# give or take the peak weight depending on the "let-off". As the holding weight is the most important part of the weight.

Joe Cox>>>~~~~~~X~~~>


----------



## icarack (Dec 8, 2005)

29.5 with loop
61#


----------



## icarack (Dec 8, 2005)

28.5 with loop
61#


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*whats up*

my draw length is 28 1/2 and 70 pound draw


----------



## Vorian (Apr 12, 2004)

28,5" draw excl. D-Loop.
60# Legacy for both spots and 3D.


----------



## JBart7 (Jan 31, 2006)

28" with loop at 65lbs


----------



## targetmd (Feb 20, 2004)

26.5" at 53#


----------



## CMR (Jan 13, 2006)

Reflex Grizzly-
29" @ 63#

Older Darton-
30" @ 50#


----------



## Deer Stabber (Dec 24, 2003)

28.5"@70lbs


----------



## JPG (Feb 3, 2006)

29" @ 60 lbs.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

28.5"
70 lbs


----------



## shooter08 (Feb 7, 2006)

I've got a 30 inch draw and I have my bow set on 56 pounds.


----------



## xsmasherj (Oct 12, 2005)

28.5 @ 70lbs hunting 62 lbs indoor


----------



## BowHawk (Jan 24, 2006)

29" @ 70lb w/loop


----------



## stevepcs (Aug 23, 2004)

28.5 + Loop @ 65lbs


----------



## Hoyt Al (Feb 5, 2006)

27.5 draw @#53


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

29 inches at 59-62 pounds


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

27.25
42#
Spots


----------



## Chad T. (Jan 3, 2006)

[email protected]#:wink:


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

28.5" 62#(for now)


----------



## larryron (Apr 11, 2004)

Target 29-50
3-D 28.5-55
Hunting 28.5-55


----------



## navbull (Apr 18, 2003)

*Draw lenght & Weight*

28.5" @ 60# 3-D
28.5" @ 72# Hunting


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

26.5 60 lbs didn't you do this one other time???


----------



## bassinguy (Nov 25, 2005)

*Average Length and Weight*

26 inch 63 pounds:


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

29 inch draw and 54 lbs indoor and 63 for 3D and hunting.

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## JCW (Feb 5, 2006)

29" @ 62 lbs.


----------



## BowTechArcher (Jan 9, 2006)

61# and 28"


----------



## mqxlt (Dec 15, 2004)

29in 61lbs


----------



## midskier (Feb 10, 2005)

*original post from April 2003!*

This thread is still alive!!!

spots rig = 29" @ 54.5

:deadhorse


----------



## han veldkamp (Feb 12, 2006)

*top*

29 or 29 1/2 54 lbs reflex grizzly


----------



## Hulburt5 (Nov 19, 2005)

28" draw 56lb target 67lb 3d & hunting


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*SB and APEX*

[email protected]


----------



## SWIABOWHUNTER (Nov 27, 2004)

*draw lenght*

draw lenght is 28''
draw weight is 63#


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

29" / 60# - 3D/Hunting
29" / 53# - Spots


----------



## RCwis (Feb 10, 2006)

27" 50lbs Target
27" 55lbs hunting


----------



## ijimmy (Jul 2, 2002)

28"s
60lbs


----------



## Goldengoose (Feb 13, 2004)

*Draw lefnth and weight*

28" @ 60lbs for hutning
28" @ 55 for spots


----------



## 04Viper (Feb 8, 2006)

29" + loop 
65lbs


----------



## treehunter (Jan 24, 2006)

target 28.5 with loop
hunting 28.5 on string
both at 63 pound


----------



## one eye Jack (May 10, 2005)

28 inch draw 
70 pound pull


----------



## beardown (Apr 10, 2005)

*Bow Of The Future Is Here*

Pearson Generation II,29in Draw Length, 57lbs Pull, 70%letoff ,332 Grain Easton Fatboy 400, With 6 Speed Knocks Shooting 284fps,TARGET BOW


----------



## Swifty (Jan 22, 2006)

Target red Mathews Q2xl @ 29,5", 60#.


----------



## pdm57 (Nov 29, 2004)

27"@ 62lbs


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

28.5 w/d loop at 60 lbs.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

*ok*

hunting 60# 30.5in
target 50# 30.5in


----------



## BWHNTR4LF (Jan 16, 2006)

31.5"
73 lbs.


----------



## vbm (Aug 3, 2003)

27" at 61#'s.


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*30"*

55 indoors
70 3-d and hunting


----------



## mij6480 (Feb 19, 2006)

28"@70#


----------



## Chasin (Jan 5, 2006)

29 inch
70lb.


----------



## Alex The Hawk (Jul 10, 2005)

28" and 50-55LBs


----------



## keenan (Oct 10, 2005)

29" at 65lbs:wink:


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*Draw and Weight*

Draw 27.5 Weight 68lbs

Good thread,


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

29" draw length

60# on my longbow
60# and 70# on my recurves


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

28" and at 70# switchback!


----------



## Tree Walker (Jan 12, 2003)

EGAD This thread is still going ??

Jon, have you been keeping tabs on all of these numbers ?? If not, you better get started, LOL


----------



## dubbo (Jul 7, 2004)

29" @ 62lbs


----------



## i_arch_360 (Jul 4, 2005)

29 1/2" 62lbs


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

28" @ 60#


----------



## Rangerhgm (Jan 19, 2006)

28 @ 60#


----------



## alf01 (Jan 29, 2006)

[email protected]#


----------



## mmaslanik (Sep 6, 2003)

28.5" @ 53#


----------



## archerspro1404 (Feb 15, 2006)

28" 63#'s


----------



## sbninja (Nov 19, 2005)

27"
70#


----------



## J_Harcha (Mar 5, 2006)

27 53#


----------



## billylavon (Feb 15, 2006)

28" plus loop at 60#
Billy


----------



## Center Punch (Aug 18, 2003)

32 3/4 +loop at 53-60 lbs.


----------



## YellowHawkk (Jan 26, 2004)

Hunting 29" 65#
Target 29" 60#


----------



## superarcher (Jan 19, 2006)

Liberty 28" 61#
Patriot 28" 73#
Tribute 28" 63#


----------



## JarJar (Feb 22, 2006)

28" 70#


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*off the rack!!*

My bows are 29.2 DL, counting D loop and 63lbs for 3D and 67lbs for hunting!!!


----------



## fox400 (Sep 20, 2005)

29inches @ 64lbs.


----------



## kpsingleton (Feb 26, 2006)

28.5"
70#

There ya go.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

*Info*

28.5", 60-70#


----------



## Ol' Bowtech (Mar 27, 2005)

30in. with a loop
60lbs.


----------



## havochunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*draw length*

26.5 with loop.
65#


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

31"
75 - 90


----------



## Justbob (Dec 24, 2005)

28'' and 60lbs


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

29" plus loop 64#

lkmn
McPherson Bishop
Whisker Biscuit
CX Edge
Spot Hogg Hogg-It
Thunder Head


----------



## RGBern450 (Mar 6, 2005)

28.5'' 50lbs Target
65ilbs hunting rig


----------



## shootn4fun (Mar 11, 2005)

*Draw and weight*

27" with loop. 52 lb for 3D........44 lb for target


----------



## griz1955 (Dec 16, 2005)

28.5 @ 60#


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*Data*

28" @ 57#


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

28"@ 60lbs


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

28inches 
65lbs


----------



## chaindizzle (Feb 24, 2006)

28.5 Dl @ 64#


----------



## spanerman (Oct 23, 2005)

54# 30.5inches


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

30.5" @ 77lbs


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

29.75" and 50#


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2003)

31.5" with a loop 

60 - 70 lbs, depending on what I'm doing


----------



## Solar (Dec 14, 2005)

29.5in 80lb bowtech


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

im 6'1"

target 27.5 60lbs

hunting/3d 28 70lbs


----------



## archer1941 (Nov 24, 2004)

28 at 50 lbs


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

27" at 60


----------



## cbow3 (Feb 18, 2006)

29.5dl 72lbs


----------



## HALORULES (Aug 27, 2005)

29" Draw

68 Lbs


----------



## boonebuck300 (Mar 5, 2006)

29 1/2" draw 65 - 70 lbs


----------



## the4thseal (Feb 28, 2006)

32"
80lbs

hunting and 3d no indoor


----------



## BTBuck (Feb 6, 2006)

[email protected]"


----------



## rocketshooter (Dec 26, 2005)

*length,weight*

29", 70lbs.


----------



## Nuta (Jun 16, 2004)

29 1/4"
56#


----------



## mxkop (Aug 4, 2004)

28 1/2 at 62lbs

mxkop


----------



## daveinthebush (Mar 4, 2006)

*Bow Weight*

28 1/2" and 70 pounds. But then again I hunt moose, brown bear, caribou and black bear.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

29" @ 80


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

27" at 60#


----------



## GEN-XHNTR (Mar 6, 2006)

29 and 60


----------



## bobby martin (Jan 12, 2006)

26.5 draw and 68 lb


----------



## 10 spot (Mar 5, 2006)

63-70# 29" + loop


----------



## deanf/42 (Feb 2, 2006)

I shoot 62 lbs @ 27 1/2" draw length. Adjustable length cams really come in handy THANK YOU HOYT...


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

I shoot 28" draw at 65 lbs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

29" @ 60# (bow max 70#)


----------



## IBLJ (Apr 1, 2005)

*ok*

29 58


----------



## Ptrbilt (Dec 17, 2004)

27 inches - 60 lbs


----------



## GregC (Dec 1, 2005)

29", 55#


----------



## rztecshortdraw (Jul 8, 2004)

26" draw, 70#


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

update 29" 48lbs 

Magnus


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

28" 70lbs


----------



## Meuh la vache (Mar 6, 2006)

50#@28" for me.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

28"+loop and 67lbs.

SCFox


----------



## GTSHOOTER (Dec 28, 2005)

29 64#


----------



## williams1075 (Jun 4, 2005)

67-68 # , 29" draw with loop


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Brand new 2006 Reflex Highlander lefty bow
67#, 29" draw with string loop
-------also-------
Scott Mongoose release
NAP Quiktune 1000 rest
Shurz-a-peep
Beman ICS Hunter 340 carbon arrows
old, worn out, Tru-Glo 3 pin sights (salvaged off old PSE bow).
_{still need ideas for new sights for my new bow...}_

Butch A.


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

29" 62lbs


----------



## AFletch (May 13, 2003)

*Draw length*

28" with a loop, 64#'s.


----------



## OldFart (Jul 26, 2003)

28" dl, 53#, use loop


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

71 lb. Bowtech Liberty at 27". Let's just say I'm linearly challenged!!


----------



## Bassmaster (Feb 24, 2006)

28.5 65#


----------



## Red Halk (Oct 27, 2005)

31 and a half inch draw @ 70 lbs


----------



## brian7.62 (Feb 24, 2006)

29" 67lbs


----------



## sportsaholic07 (Feb 15, 2006)

28 at 60#


----------



## pinetreehunter (Jan 4, 2006)

*draw weight and draw length*

29'' 70lbs


----------



## Pred (Feb 13, 2006)

26" @ 70


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*X-Ring, without even reading thru all these posts....*

.....I would bet that MANY of the guys on this Forum shoot target archery with custom-ordered bows to their exact draw-length and weight....

90% of guys walking into a Pro-Shop are looking for a Hoyt, Mathews or Bowtech (maybe Parker, too) for HUNTING.....

So if you get a ton of 50, 55 and 60 lb. posts.....don't just assume those draw-weights should be stock bows on the wall that will sell to the BOWHUNTERS.....

Tricky thing, this polling-stuff......the results can be misleading sometimes....:embara:


----------



## SWITCHBACK4ME (Jul 7, 2005)

26' draw 59#


----------



## Marmac06 (Mar 11, 2006)

30" at 60#.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

26" @ 70#


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

*Draw Length & lbs.*

28.5" 58lbs.


----------



## epsayo3 (Sep 10, 2005)

*Dl/dw*

28.5/ 55# 65% let off


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

30" 65#


----------



## Bigbuckslayer (Jul 2, 2004)

30" @ 67#


----------



## target_shooter (Aug 31, 2005)

*Draw details*

Target - 26" @ 56-57lbs 

reduced recently from 27.5" DL to give my rgiht shoulder plenty of follow through....... 

St Patricks day next week! :darkbeer:


----------



## speedmaster (Oct 28, 2002)

29" @ 70lbs. HOYT TRYKON

29" @ 85lbs. JENNINGS SPEEDMASTER


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

28 inch with 30#
i am a young recurve shooter ! thats why i am not shooting 60 # lol


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

*mine is...*

29.5 draw
66 lbs


----------



## thrtypntbck (Feb 23, 2006)

29.5" @ 62lbs


----------



## archerAZ (Feb 5, 2006)

30'' 61lbs


----------



## Vajra (Feb 25, 2006)

28" @ 45#


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

27.5 @ 73 #


----------



## N.H. Bowstalker (Dec 27, 2005)

27 inch draw ( use a release ) 50-55 lbs weight. being over 50 and having arthritus and bad discs in my back I do not pull over 55. 

I find as we get older the poundage drops. I also try to impress the fact to younger and most shooters not to go poundage crazy because you will pay in the long run. I know too many archers with shoulder injuries related to pulling too much poundage.


----------



## Scrapeliner (Jan 23, 2006)

*28" @ 50lbs*

:ninja:


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

I have a 27 3/4" draw and shoot my bows at 60 to 62 lbs. Most of the people that come into the proshop shoot there bows at roughly 64 lbs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

28.5 60 lbs:RockOn:


----------



## flinchmatic (Mar 12, 2004)

*ok*

27"...48-55lbs. It's the most accurate for me...It's stopped raining now and I'm going out to shoot! -Mike


----------



## b_rosext (Dec 31, 2005)

31" draw, 60 lbs.


----------



## NYarrowman (Jan 10, 2005)

27"cranked up to about 70lbs:rock-on:


----------



## blacktail (Aug 23, 2003)

28.5 @ 60#


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

29/62 indoors 29/65 3-D/ outdoors


----------



## 116Buck (Dec 12, 2004)

28.5 and 80#


----------



## Touchin 12's (May 1, 2004)

27" plus loop at 51 lbs. Target
27" plus loop at 57 lbs. 3D


----------



## MisterEd (Jan 2, 2006)

30 inch 61 lbs.


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

60 pounds at 29 inches.


----------



## Arrowslinger41 (Feb 11, 2005)

30.5" @ 57 pounds


----------



## AeroArcher (May 19, 2006)

63# at 29"


----------



## booger (Mar 19, 2006)

30" 70#


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

29.5 at 60#


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

80# 28.5"


----------



## 808hunta (Apr 5, 2006)

26.5" 70# (not sure of the exact weight)


----------



## WIbow (Nov 10, 2004)

29 @ 57-60lbs.


----------



## GeoMike (Mar 17, 2006)

27.5" @ 59 lbs.


----------



## bheger (Dec 31, 2005)

29.5 @ 65


----------



## 8POINT (Feb 25, 2004)

30'@56


----------



## Navy Chief (Feb 4, 2006)

33 1/2" and 70#s


----------



## r.a.ott (May 22, 2005)

52#@27.5"


----------



## Bowtech64 (Nov 16, 2005)

60Ibs 261/2 draw


----------



## hoyt08 (Apr 1, 2006)

26 1/2'' @ 43#


----------



## tenspot40 (Apr 8, 2006)

*draw # length.*

29.5 at 70#


----------



## Haywire1014 (Mar 24, 2006)

27 & 65 for hunting
28 & 60 for target


----------



## Moose1712 (Jul 19, 2005)

30" ... 70lbs


----------



## triburon19 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Dl-dw*

29.5" 68#:darkbeer:


----------



## Brambles (Feb 27, 2006)

30" draw with a generous loop, 70 lbs.


----------



## jmmcguire (Mar 28, 2006)

29.5"
64#


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

28" 64-67lbs


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

29.75 to 30 without loop 
29.25 to 29.5 with loop
64 to 68 pounds depending on the gravitational pull.


----------



## BigPineyArcher (Apr 8, 2006)

28.5'' 73#


----------



## blorf (Nov 22, 2004)

60# 29"


----------



## Razortec56 (Jan 27, 2005)

26.75; 59


----------



## Erik (Sep 17, 2005)

29" 60#


Erik


----------



## BowTechSlinger (Mar 25, 2006)

29"@ 68#


----------



## Rack (May 17, 2006)

29" @ 66lbs


----------



## satchamo (May 6, 2006)

30 draw length, 60 lbs


----------



## tatso7 (Mar 10, 2006)

hunting bow DL 29'', 61 lbs
target bow 29'', 53 lbs


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

28 1/2" draw, 52lbs on my SwitchBack XT. 

In my whole life I don't think I have had a bow set on 70 lbs.

David


----------



## falcon-1964 (May 13, 2006)

29" with loop, 60 # in spring work up to 70# by mid oct.


----------



## highdeehoo (Apr 10, 2005)

29.5/62


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

guys........i think x-ring has enuff info for what this was intended for. it was hard enuff work to compile all the info a few months ago. 

i think this is a thread that has lived out its purpose. x-ring, if you're listening, can you request to have them lock it? i'm just tryin to save you some work.


----------



## clean shot (Mar 18, 2006)

*dl #*

28 60


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

58# - 28 inches.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## Surprise Archer (Mar 3, 2006)

Target 27.5" @ 55Lbs


----------



## BIGT (Feb 10, 2005)

29" to 29.5" Draw length.

50 lbs for spots
70 lbs for 3D's
70 lbs for hunting

I am only pulling 70 on the 3D course because I am shooting an Ovation and its a pooch, I need it there to get my ASA speed out of it. I am a big man and have no problem hunting with 70 lbs in the cold. The heavy draw with heavy arrow makes for nice KE.


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

28" @ 65 lbs


----------



## Shootin Young (Mar 26, 2006)

*Me you ask*

27.5" at 50#


----------



## Slingin ARrows (Feb 14, 2006)

27" @ 63 lbs


----------



## gkazir (Mar 17, 2005)

29.5 and 56-57


----------



## pa-bow-hunter (Mar 17, 2006)

28"
spot 55 lbs
3D 62 lbs
Huntin 64 lbs


----------



## bowhunter2117 (May 20, 2005)

29" and 55 lbs


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

63#, and 28.5" dl


----------



## BowHunterOK (Apr 30, 2006)

28" @ 63# me
24" @ 45" wife
24" @ 50" one son
27" @ 55# other son


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

28 1/2 @ 67#

28 @ 70#

28 3/8 @ 66#


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

29.5 with d-loop at 65#


----------



## Hedro7 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry, I am one of the ones that you hate. 

30" at 70 lbs.


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

26.5" @ somewhere between 50-65. it all depends on what for.:wink:


----------



## jray57 (Jan 8, 2006)

29" 56#


----------



## jterry (Mar 22, 2006)

29'' 65lbs


----------



## Rexxer (Jul 30, 2005)

28-65


----------



## bradlemieux7331 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Poundage decress*

I used to shoot 67#'s with a 29" draw. I broke my collar bone last year and I'm still building up to it. I'm up to 60#'s now and might just leave it there this year.


----------



## rushbow (May 13, 2006)

28 1/2 - 62 Lb


----------



## Straight Arrow (Feb 22, 2003)

28" 58-60#


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

So Whats the tally?


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*a*

28 3/8 64 pounds


----------



## Bull Hunter (Jul 3, 2005)

31.5 70#


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

Merlin 27.5 65#
Mathews 27.5 60#


----------



## nhshadowman (Apr 25, 2006)

27.5 dl and Dloop
60#


----------



## bowaddict75 (Dec 24, 2005)

30'' 80lbs


----------



## schwad (Dec 31, 2005)

27"
70 lbs.


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

28.5" 51#s Indoors & Outdoors

28.5" 55#'s Hunting

SLash


----------



## speed1 (Apr 13, 2006)

29 1/2 " with string loop


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

28.5................ 63lbs..................................


----------



## RobJon (Mar 18, 2006)

26.5" and 58lbs, a little heavier on my hunting rig.


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

27" 65#


----------



## mebehr (Jan 23, 2006)

*Wt/lgth*

63#/28.5"


----------



## sgtbowhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

27.5" and 60#


----------



## danel (Aug 3, 2003)

28 1/2, 60#


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

28" with Loop @ 63 lbs...


----------



## minnow (Mar 2, 2006)

26" and 60#.
26" is hard enough to find on the shelf, then to top it off I'm left handed. I have to buy a bow to try shoot it!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

28 inches and 62 pounds dave c.


----------



## 3Dfool (Jun 1, 2005)

*28.5"--64#*


----------



## cbow3 (Feb 18, 2006)

29'' and 72lbs.


----------



## mav_rc (Oct 7, 2002)

28.5 @ 57#


----------



## analog_kid (Mar 18, 2005)

27.5 @ 64#


----------



## zozoka (Apr 10, 2006)

29.5 @
55 #


----------



## hoytmag05 (Jan 31, 2005)

28.5 & 58#


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

31" @ 57lbs


----------



## AxisBuck (Apr 15, 2006)

27" @ 71#


----------



## CABINET MAN (May 11, 2006)

28" 60 lbs


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

28" @ 71#


----------



## romanc333 (Feb 10, 2006)

29" @ 56 lbs


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 10, 2005)

28.5, 70#


----------



## outdoorsman91 (Jul 28, 2004)

28 12" and 68# only because its maxed out.


----------



## tony/IL (May 17, 2006)

29" 64lbs


----------



## zb123 (Apr 27, 2006)

26.5 67lbs


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

27"
65lb


----------



## colrhogan (May 21, 2006)

Hi, 28" and 53#


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

26" @ 50#


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

28" and 60-70lb depending on the bow I use.


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

29.5"
65#


----------



## mikenm (May 12, 2006)

29" with loop @ 73lbs
:wink:


----------



## kooter (Oct 22, 2003)

my draw length is 27.5 and i like to have mine set at 65lbs


----------



## A.D.D.Hunter75 (Jan 29, 2006)

28"with loop at60lbs


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

*my specs*

3-d 28.5" @ 58 lbs
Hunting 28.5" @ 63 lbs


----------



## JustOneMoreShot (Jul 24, 2005)

I shoot 30.5" at #72. 

All the shops I found when looking for a new bow (I never bought that new bow ... yet) had only bows set at 27-29" DL. I felt like I was a freak drawing the bow... they felt like a little toy. Even though the price tag was at $700.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

*info*

28.5" @ 63lbs


----------



## Killthewabbit (Apr 29, 2006)

28"@ 55#...


----------



## CritterGitter (Mar 16, 2005)

27"

69#


----------



## archeryisme (May 22, 2006)

indoor spots 60# 29"
3-d 65# 29"
hunting 58# 28.5"
I use shorter draw for hunting to help get bulky clothes out of way of string. I use less pounds for hunting because muscles get stiff when hunting in COLD weather.


----------



## Sironion (Apr 18, 2006)

31.5 33#


----------



## chris o (Apr 25, 2006)

29" with a d loop and a draw weight of 55#


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

29" @ 60#


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

28" and 65#


----------



## idahobh101 (Apr 29, 2005)

65 lbs 30" drw


----------



## John J. (Jan 1, 2006)

29" 60#


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

28'' 60lb


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

29" with loop @ 55lbs


----------



## skynyrd777 (Dec 23, 2005)

55# @ 27 in.


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

29.5 Dl
70# Dw


----------



## NMC (May 21, 2006)

74lbs @ 29" with loop


----------



## ultimate hunter (May 17, 2006)

30 @ 65-85#


----------



## AFletch (May 13, 2003)

28" at 64 #


----------



## bart!!!!101 (May 18, 2006)

60 pounds
28 in. draw length + loop


----------



## Bmak (Apr 14, 2006)

28" with loop @ 68#


----------



## rztecshortdraw (Jul 8, 2004)

26"
70#


----------



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

27.5 set at 62lb's


----------



## NAPA Bowhunter (Sep 5, 2005)

29" @ 64#


----------



## CheopisIV (Apr 21, 2006)

30" @ 55#
stepping up to 60# next week, and new (Adjustable!!) bow should be here by then and will be 
28" @ 60# stepping to 70# when I can...


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

28-70 hunting and 3D
28-55 spots


----------



## metalarcher (Apr 8, 2006)

was 29 just now 28 and 60 lbs


----------



## sstrahm (Feb 9, 2006)

30 1/4" Draw
68 lbs Draw Weight


----------



## BraveHunter (May 25, 2006)

Mine is about 27" and about 67# I know what you mean. I have ben looking for a bow that fits me and good luck.


----------



## X-ecutioner (Oct 27, 2004)

33"
67# on a Merlin XT.


----------



## Q2XL (Nov 4, 2002)

27" Draw - 50lbs. indoors, 60 hunting....


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Drawlength And Draw Weight*

28" 70-92lbs


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

27"@58lbs:darkbeer:


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

28 1/2" @ 60# :cocktail:


----------



## JousiMan (Nov 25, 2003)

:darkbeer: 

30.5" Between 57 and 63lbs.


----------



## kybowhntr (Mar 31, 2006)

28" 66#


----------



## willyqbc (Sep 15, 2003)

31 1/2" draw

FITA - 42#'s
3D - 65#'s
hunting - 73#'s

Chris


----------



## quackwacker (May 4, 2006)

28.5" and #70lbs.


----------



## petergun (May 13, 2006)

*draw lenght*

27.5 @ 62 lbs


----------



## bli1822001 (Apr 2, 2006)

[email protected]
and 
[email protected]


----------



## huntforfoodeer (Mar 6, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## roofer (Dec 13, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## Cottonmouth (May 10, 2006)

29.5 @ 55-60


----------



## TomiSta (Feb 13, 2006)

27,5", 55# for fita
27,5" 59-60 for field


----------



## iam60x (Dec 30, 2005)

target 28.5 54 lb 

hunting 29 60lb


----------



## cryfowl (May 5, 2006)

30" Draw 70 lbs:darkbeer:


----------



## JEofWV (Sep 4, 2005)

28" - 62#


----------



## minnesotahunter (Apr 13, 2003)

compound 27 with a loop @ 70
recurve 27 @ 60


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

30 @ 62 3D
30 @ 70 Hunting


----------



## HoytShooter89 (Apr 16, 2006)

62# 29.5


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

28 1/2 @ 68# Trykon
28 @ 70 # Timberwolf
28 1/2 @ 66# PSE Primos


----------



## nybuckhunter (Apr 7, 2006)

31" 70lbs


----------



## henman (Dec 26, 2005)

29" 58lbs.


----------



## dymonddog (Feb 26, 2005)

28.5 @ 61lbs.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Ross CR337
29" draw length
60 lb draw weight


----------



## moosetrack (Aug 13, 2005)

32 1/2 with loop 65lbs


----------



## conquest3emp (Jun 19, 2003)

indoors- 62lbs 29.5in. c3
hunting-74lbs 30in. a7


----------



## deerboy (Oct 12, 2004)

*dl*

29"
60# for target

70# for hunting


----------



## Jim Puehl (Mar 14, 2006)

30" @ 42 lbs.


----------



## schaffer826 (May 27, 2006)

30" at 65lbs


----------



## JLMoore1956 (May 11, 2006)

I draw about 62 pounds on a Matthews Ultra Max. I use a 26 3/4 arrow draw. 
IMHO the more average draw would be around 28" and 55-65 pounds. Will admit that 80% let off might increase the draw weight, but for arrow length, not sure 30 is a good average, but again, just MHO.


----------



## Danny279 (Mar 19, 2006)

28" draw @ 65 lbs


----------



## diggitydoug5 (Jun 16, 2006)

29" w/ 60#


----------



## fireman jb (Jun 16, 2006)

28" 70#


----------



## hawgslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

:darkbeer: :darkbeer: 

29"/68#'s :beer: :beer: :beer: :thumbs_up


----------



## CssBowShooter (Feb 20, 2006)

27 3/4" and 54 pounds 
27 3/4" and 73pounds .....hunting


----------



## illbowman (Jun 7, 2006)

271/2 60lbs.


----------



## chewy68 (Jun 29, 2005)

32 at #63 Target
32 at #68 Hunting


----------



## ranchand99 (Jun 16, 2006)

Sorry...70#-30" draw


----------



## ProEliteshooter (Jun 14, 2006)

*alright*

27.5 @ 63lbs.


----------



## Dark Angel (Mar 19, 2006)

26.5" @ 49 lbs


----------



## trykon286 (Jun 13, 2006)

29.5" 70lbs


----------



## RichP (Feb 11, 2006)

28" @ 60#


----------



## whitedog43 (Jan 4, 2005)

*here`s mine*

27 inch draw breaking over at 63 lbs.


----------



## rifle (Oct 1, 2005)

28 inches, 56-57#


----------



## DDan (Apr 6, 2006)

29" and 50#


----------



## Instinctor (Feb 10, 2006)

28" 53#


----------



## Navy Chief (Feb 4, 2006)

*Long arms*

33 1/2" Draw length and 70 lbs.


----------



## NY eXtReMe (Mar 29, 2006)

29" 65lbs

What speed are you getting Navy Chief?


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

27 3/4" 56#


----------



## bluetick cooner (Jun 1, 2006)

*draw length*

27" with loop at 47 pounds


----------



## Bowman991 (Jun 15, 2006)

29 1/4 draw length

60- 68 pounds


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

57lbs. and 28.5"


----------



## Packer (Jun 2, 2006)

29.5 @ 68#


----------



## Outback04 (May 1, 2004)

29" 70#
SwitchbackXT


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

25" @67#

Martin Slayer/Hunting


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*wow*

wow 50 pages on this topic!
any ho here is mine: 28 and 28.5 in. at 60-70#:wink:


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

70lbs 29inches.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

28" 60#


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

28 @ 70lbs.


----------



## PA Dave (Jan 3, 2005)

26" draw, 50-60 draw weight.


----------



## zamochit (Apr 3, 2006)

29 DL and just target with 45#


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

28.5 draw- 80# weight


----------



## hoyt bow hunter (Jun 4, 2006)

*draw weight & length*

29 1/2 @ 55lbs


----------



## tracy (Mar 10, 2006)

29" @ 67.5 lbs


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

*Draw Length*

28.5 Inch Draw, 70 lbs.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

28.5" @ 80.4# (Bowtech Allegiance)


----------



## Rouge (Jun 4, 2006)

27"& 45-55


----------



## toadyy (Jun 17, 2006)

29" at 55lbs


----------



## david barragan (Jun 9, 2004)

*draw*

27" @ 65#


----------



## Nito (Aug 17, 2005)

29,5", #55


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

29" target/ 28.5" hunting @ 73-80#'s


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

hunting: approx. 60# @ approx. 27"

target: between 35-45# @ approx. 27"


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

28 3/4" @ 57lbs for target
28 3/4" @ 67-68lbs for hunting


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

30" / 52#


----------



## jhubbdo (Jun 9, 2006)

29" 68.5


----------



## Tuko (Jun 8, 2006)

29 + loop @63


----------



## DaveInID (Apr 22, 2005)

28 inch draw length, 65-67# draw weight (depends on which of my bows I'm using).

...Dave


----------



## jlptexashunter (Sep 27, 2005)

29"
62#


----------



## acsksbs (Apr 19, 2006)

65 lbs. 26.5 draw


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

28in. @ 63lbs.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

28", 53 lbs.


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

28in 65#


----------



## DCMONEY (Jun 16, 2006)

30" draw - 70 lbs of pull


----------



## Retch (Jan 6, 2006)

27 1/2" and 70 lbs


----------



## WhiteBuffalo (Jun 21, 2006)

29.5" 70lbs


----------



## Bonemover (Dec 21, 2005)

26", 60#


----------



## ruchak (Apr 14, 2006)

30" 60#


----------



## wusarcher (Jun 22, 2006)

26 draw
57 lbs target shooting


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

28" 60lbs


----------



## Pdog (Jul 12, 2004)

*Draw Weight/Lenght*

28" on 2 different bows - one set at 72lbs and one at 60lbs.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

30", 65#


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

27" w/ d-loop aorund 27.5" @ 40#


----------



## sleagle (Feb 16, 2006)

30" @ 63lbs


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

27.5" at 71 pounds for 3-d and hunting


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*mine*

74# and 32"


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

29"
67#


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

28'' 70 pounds


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

29" 62lbs


----------



## bohunter_biff (Jan 10, 2004)

28" 70 lbs


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

28 off the string 63#


----------



## rblack (May 14, 2006)

28 inches, 62 lbs, 276 fps


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

28.5" 66#


----------



## Bucks Spirit (Apr 21, 2006)

27" draw 65 lbs. Mathews Legacy,vital Bow Gear Kaz-away, Black Gold Skylight, Tru fire Judge release off the string. xx75 camo hunters.


----------



## KSlivin (Nov 28, 2005)

29'' at 74#


----------



## MonzaRacer (Jun 11, 2006)

*dl/lbs*

27" dl
Parker is set at 53# turned down right now as Im just starting and my XT will be 27 at somewhere between 60-70 when I get it.:darkbeer:


----------



## Scott 64 (Aug 6, 2005)

[email protected]"


----------



## orionje (Jul 1, 2004)

27 in draw 60lb


----------



## ELCHEFFO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Should Do A poll*

I shoot 55# at 30" and a Lefty to boot


----------



## toothdoc (Jun 25, 2006)

29" and 65#


----------



## Mathew Shopvac (Jun 19, 2006)

31" draw 63 lbs. Bow over 38" a2a and lefty by way of ocular domination.


----------



## hoss89 (Dec 28, 2003)

28.5 at 64 lbs


----------



## MotherLode (Dec 9, 2005)

27 in plus loop @ 48 lbs


----------



## Buck Stopper (Jun 3, 2006)

28.5" @ 65#


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

28" 63lbs


----------



## Hubb (Nov 30, 2002)

28" 61lbs


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*Double*

28" @ 60 for target
28' @ 65 for hunting and 3-D


----------



## Dallas (Aug 5, 2002)

Target [email protected] 60lb
Hunting [email protected] 65 to 70lb


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

target 56# 30inch. hunting 70# 30inch


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

58lb @ 27"


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

28.5 plus loop and 67lbs


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

65-70 pounds at 28.5 DL:cocktail:


----------



## UpprIaOutftters (Jun 13, 2006)

29.5

69


----------



## r.a.ott (May 22, 2005)

28/46


----------



## triple_lindy (Mar 29, 2006)

26.5" @60#


----------



## BigTines (Mar 21, 2006)

29" at 60 Lbs


----------



## hoytprotec (Jun 27, 2006)

28.5" at 60lb


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*30", 70#*

When I was about 14-15 and started shooting I was set up at 30" - honestly it was way long. I got used to it and grew most of the way into it, shooting it for 18 years or so now at various poundages. I just adapted to what I had.

Recently some guys that are much more knowledgeable than I noted I am a bit long on draw. So I may go down to 29.5 or 29" for the next rig.


----------



## scfletch (Jun 26, 2006)

27" + loop / 59#

Still tweaking trying to get a few more feet per second.


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

26" draw + d-loop 55 lbs draw weight


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

28 1/2 @ 58# indoors
28 1/2 @ 65# 3d
28 1/2 @ 78# hunting
all shot w/ fingers


----------



## WesTDC (Feb 9, 2006)

28.5" and 67 pounds


----------



## Wetz (Jan 7, 2005)

*length and weight*

27" and 66 lb.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

28 1/2


70


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

*Draw length*

28" and shoot between 60 & 65#


----------



## Bows4ever (Aug 3, 2002)

23 7/8"dl 56# Indoors
24 1/4" dl 66# Outdoors
24 1/4" dl 66 - 73# hunting


----------



## mountianguy (Aug 22, 2005)

im 6-2..my apex is 31 in,64 lbs,line jammer 250,280 fps


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

weight, 58 length 28


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

*dl #*

28" 58#


----------



## BRIAN333 (Jan 4, 2006)

28" 40-44# recuvre shooter. Target shooter...


----------



## jmarl (Jan 9, 2006)

28.5 plus loop at 51 lbs


----------



## ranger774 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Here you are*

28 inches
50 pounds


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

3d---29 3/4 at 64 pounds
hunting---29 3/4 at 68 pounds.
I quess you would average my poundage at 66.


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

29.75
61#


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

30.5

71lbs.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

28" DL, 60lbs.


----------



## switchbakkr (May 10, 2005)

28 in. 68 lbs.


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

29" 68lb.


----------



## canon170a (Dec 8, 2006)

32" 70# plus


----------



## bmassey6 (Aug 3, 2006)

28.5 at 65 pounds


----------



## Silverado Mike (Mar 3, 2006)

29
70#


----------



## dc1003 (Oct 2, 2006)

27 inch

70 lbs


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

30.5"
55#'s


----------



## HoundDog55 (Jan 13, 2007)

26" at 70lbs


----------



## TuRnKeY (Oct 10, 2006)

26.5 68-74 lbs


----------



## L.O.T.10R (Dec 12, 2006)

mathews xt: 27.5"/70lbs
martin saber: 27.5"/60lbs


----------



## jeallen (Jan 3, 2007)

27.5"x70lb.


----------



## lvshoot'n (Jan 5, 2007)

28 3/4 @67#


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

29" 65lbs.


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

26"
42#
Spots only

FYI I'm male, 5'9", Approx 180#


----------



## Hoyt1945 (Nov 30, 2006)

29 1/2 54#


----------



## BabyBoy (Jan 11, 2007)

28 at 68 lbs


----------



## Fulldraw74 (Jan 17, 2007)

29" @ 70 lbs.


----------



## WC671 (Nov 25, 2006)

28" DL 70lb DW


----------



## MZITTERICH (Jan 8, 2007)

29" 55#


----------



## Nitehound2 (Nov 30, 2006)

28.5" @50 lbs. (At least for now)


----------



## lvshoot'n (Jan 5, 2007)

5'-10"
44" chest
73 1/2" wingspan
28 3/4" draw @ 68#


----------



## Juimi (Oct 10, 2006)

28" 70#


----------



## ghenghis (Dec 22, 2006)

*27.5, 53 lbs*

I'm tired of seeing nothing but 30/70's on the rack too.


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

In the signature :wink:


----------



## tazor (Jan 5, 2007)

28 + 65


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

28 1/4- 56# compound
28 - 50 recurve
28 - 49 long bow


----------



## WI Bowhunter 2 (Dec 26, 2006)

28" 73 lb.


----------



## JD45 (Aug 20, 2006)

28in + 65#


----------



## gljones (Mar 1, 2006)

Target - 27"@55lbs
Hunting - 27"@65lbs


----------



## One-shot (Sep 21, 2005)

29 1/2 x 70


----------



## glockman55 (Jul 13, 2006)

28.5" Dl...70# Dw.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

29"/70#:darkbeer:


----------



## Segundo (Nov 8, 2006)

75#
28,5"


----------



## Haggy50 (Jan 17, 2007)

[email protected]#65


----------



## Rayf (Feb 3, 2006)

29"
80#


----------



## Chad81 (Jan 3, 2007)

27"
70lbs.


----------



## CrossFeather (Jan 4, 2007)

60 @ 28 + Loop


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

30" 70#


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

28 @ 70 pnds


----------



## Full metal jack (Oct 29, 2006)

27.5" @ 65#


----------



## goemado (Feb 26, 2005)

28" @ 64#'s


----------



## nanotech (Nov 17, 2006)

30 plus loop 
62#


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

27" DL plus loop. 62lbs indoors and 72lbs for 3D and hunting


----------



## 1adam12 (Aug 27, 2003)

28" 50 - Indoor
28" 65 - Outdoor


----------



## nebuckhunter (Aug 18, 2006)

30inches at 63lbs.


----------



## asantia super g (Jan 9, 2007)

29 1/2 + d loop / 60lb


----------



## catchone (Oct 1, 2003)

*Draw Length/Pull Weight*

28/65


----------



## tmiller (Jan 17, 2007)

60# 29"dl


----------



## Jbird22 (Dec 8, 2006)

28" + loop, 70#


----------



## toyo1 (Jan 17, 2004)

28.75" @ 62#


----------



## DANFAM (Oct 23, 2004)

26 3/4" @70lbs for hunting or 63lbs for 3-D and target.


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Draw*

Draw Length = 29"

Draw Weight (Target) = 55lbs

Draw Weight (Hunting) = 70#


----------



## mihoyt (Oct 14, 2006)

6'3" 28.5-29 depending on the bow


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

26" daw length and 46 pound draw weight but I'll probably get up to 50 at some point


----------



## Apexyankee (Jun 20, 2006)

29.5" 70lbs.:darkbeer:


----------



## Silky (Jan 6, 2007)

28 1/2 " plus loop 70lbs.


----------



## Engdahl (Dec 1, 2006)

30", 65lbs


----------



## 3DinTN (Feb 17, 2004)

27.5" @ 60#


----------



## stilllernin (Aug 23, 2006)

*dl*

29" 70#


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

x-ring said:


> I am sick of walking into shops with nothing but 30" draw length bows set at 70 lbs.


That's funny. Every shop I go in has 28" and 29" bows set up. I never see 30" 

I am 30.5" and 66 lbs. (hunting) 58 lbs for target.


----------



## rhenj (Aug 14, 2004)

I thought this thread was set up as a poll once?... 29" 100#


----------



## Steaknife (Sep 22, 2006)

28 1/2 @ 62#


----------



## Two Bears (Feb 9, 2005)

29" with 44 lbs.


----------



## NEKanTreesitter (Jan 17, 2007)

27 inch 
60lb.


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

28.5 @ 70#


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

29.5", 72#


----------



## Championman (Feb 10, 2006)

30.5 and 70#

May go to 60# on my next one though.


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

29" draw 60-70


----------



## Sask Riverrunt (Aug 18, 2006)

25" DL, 61lbs DW.


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

28.5 60lbs.


----------



## pooh bear (May 2, 2004)

24.5, 38lbs..........Melissa


----------



## why me (Sep 27, 2006)

28.0 - 60 lbs


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

28.25 - 60lb limbs maxed


----------



## archery27 (May 15, 2003)

*Dl & Dw*

DL = 32"
DW = 52-55lbs


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

28" draw with 63 lb. weight.


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

27.5", 36#


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Here you go*

26" DL and 49# DW


----------



## polaris500 (Jan 7, 2007)

30.5" 70#


----------



## Back Country (Oct 27, 2003)

30" 70 lb.


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

28" W/loop
70# Hunting


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

29"@63lbs


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

30" 70#


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

29" draw and 75-85#'s


----------



## sts3d (Mar 25, 2003)

28 1/2" 70#s


----------



## jmillar (Jan 4, 2007)

27" / 72 lb


----------



## sbninja (Nov 19, 2005)

27" Dl
70# Dw


----------



## mission man (Jan 15, 2007)

28.5 60lb


----------



## warren62 (Jul 27, 2006)

Target 29" 55#

Hunting 29" 68#


----------



## PlumcreekArcher (Jan 15, 2007)

draw length 27.5

target wieght 55

3D wieght 64

hunting weight 70


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

27 1/2 60lbs


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

28 inch at 60 lbs,sometimes 55 lbs. depends on how bad the shoulder is acting up. most generally 60 lbs.


----------



## hoytnut76 (Jan 23, 2006)

[email protected]#


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry to post this but 30" draw and 72lbs


----------



## Kirk (Sep 30, 2003)

*Length & weight*

I was 29" & 80-84# for 16 years......Went with a new hot rod and dropped to 70# maxed out to 72#. Sweeeeet! Dropped back to 28.5" draw with the D Loop set up too....


----------



## sampson 6 (Jun 9, 2006)

28.5 in and 59.5 lbs


----------



## West End Hunter (Dec 30, 2005)

30 in @ 61 lbs.


----------



## Hunter Myers (Nov 29, 2006)

DL = 30" #'s = 62

Most shops that I go into have 29"/60# rigs coming out of their ears. Generally have to beg for a 30". Oh Well


----------



## hardinsd (Sep 4, 2006)

32" 72#


----------



## beamme (Oct 28, 2006)

28" 65lbs


----------



## Beehaw (Sep 7, 2006)

30" 65 lbs.


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*eric*

28.5 inch draw gold tip 55/75 @28 inches 386 grains 74 pound draw weight shooting 283 fps. Switchback xt


----------



## Jimmieal1b (Nov 3, 2006)

28" @ 65lbs


----------



## Archer505 (Jan 15, 2007)

27.5" 50#


----------



## Kelly10Brink (Mar 19, 2006)

28" Draw Length
70 lbs


----------



## cwa1104sab (Aug 7, 2005)

30 inch draw
60 lbs


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

28.5" @ 83 lbs.


----------



## smonk (May 18, 2006)

*draw*

29 inch draw @ 75lbs


----------



## smarpo (Nov 19, 2006)

28"-63lbs.


----------



## cayman109 (Nov 6, 2006)

28.5" - 57lbs.


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

*Dl/dw*

28" - 62#


----------



## johnpaul (Jan 17, 2006)

*draw lenght ?????*

27inch 65 lbs


----------



## Rudyhunt (Aug 10, 2006)

29 + loop @ 62#


----------



## hylander (Jul 19, 2006)

#69
27.5"


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

29"
56#

Spoke to a pro shop tech not too long ago and he said 29" at 70# was the "national average." Where he came up with this figure I do not know. I would have pressed him on it but I didn't want to piss him off while he tuned my bow.


----------



## Waiting for 300 (Jan 8, 2007)

target 29 @ 58 lbs
hunting 29 @ 70 lbs


----------



## Ellison864 (Aug 18, 2006)

29" 42# indoor


----------



## jcsck5 (Mar 4, 2005)

27.5" 60#


----------



## tystash (Jan 14, 2007)

28 @ 65lb


----------



## chongo (Apr 12, 2006)

28" @ 65lb


----------



## deer whisper (Jan 17, 2007)

29 58 pounds


----------



## BowNinja (Dec 3, 2006)

29" atm, but thinking of dropping it down to 28" based on a recommendation by a Matthews pro at local shop. Poundage ... anywhere from 60-70#


----------



## wasabi (Oct 27, 2005)

30"/60#, 65% let-off


----------



## sleagle (Feb 16, 2006)

30" 60lbs


----------



## AZ&F'sDaddy (May 30, 2003)

27.5" 70 lbs


----------



## sclampa (Sep 18, 2005)

29" 60lbs


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

28" 65 or 70lbs


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

27" draw and 50 pounds on target.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

29", 55lbs


----------



## JASON MYERS (Jun 25, 2006)

29 with loop and 65-70 pounds.


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

29" at 61 #


----------



## MontanaDave (Aug 10, 2006)

27" and 65 lbs.

Interesting........


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Sep 28, 2006)

30" 65#


----------



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

*bow*

[email protected] 70


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

28.5 in
67 lbs


----------



## Archer David (Jan 21, 2007)

27 1/2" at 56 lbs. 3-D
27" with loop at 52 lbs Target 300


----------



## seanw513 (Dec 25, 2006)

29" 60lbs


----------



## TXOUTBACK (Aug 14, 2004)

28 on my brand new swicthback xt and 63 lbs:thumbs_up


----------



## meatinthepan (Sep 18, 2006)

27.5 70lbs


----------



## c-bow (Dec 27, 2007)

32"
70#


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

27.5 in at 55#'s


----------



## c-bow (Dec 27, 2007)

32" at 70lbs.


----------



## kolbe (Jul 2, 2007)

*mike*

i shot a 27.5in dl at 70ibs


----------



## Ashley (Aug 12, 2007)

26 in. draw length at 50 #


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

do you people actually dig for threads that have been dead for almost a year?


----------



## 35tb (Dec 5, 2007)

26" draw 60# every thing


----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)

XT = 28" @ 72lb
General = 29" @ 71lb


----------



## aligator (Aug 24, 2007)

27" 57#,Targets


----------



## aligator (Aug 24, 2007)

27" 57# Targets


----------



## rogueworrior (May 23, 2005)

28.5 with .5 loop and 70lbs


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

30"
#60


----------



## SStech (Jan 7, 2008)

:archer:29. @70lbs using string loop, without 29.889


----------



## Bozwell (Nov 25, 2007)

28 1/2 DL @ 58 #'s

This will take anything I'm after ......no need for speed


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

26" @60#


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

28" 60# hunting bow
28" 50# target bow


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

28" 74#


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

29", 70#


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Well I still shoot in the 65 to 70lbs range on most bows for hunting, but my draw length is 28".


----------



## dsapper7 (Feb 11, 2007)

27-1/2 inches Hoyt 28 inches Martin ,70lbs Hunting rig and 50-60lbs spot


----------



## smarpo (Nov 19, 2006)

27"+loop=271/2". 65lb. bow, currently shooting57lbs.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

29" 45# (Spots only)


----------



## boomer602 (Mar 2, 2007)

28" 64#


----------



## pinwheel5 (Jun 1, 2002)

28.75"
67 lbs


----------



## buckfevered (Aug 19, 2006)

29" 70#


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

27 @ 70#


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

27 @ 62#


----------



## tricut (Jan 8, 2008)

28.5" @ 80lbs


----------



## BIGONESLURK (Sep 18, 2007)

30" @ 70# & 100#


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

27 and 58


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> do you people actually dig for threads that have been dead for almost a year?


Started almost 5 years ago. This sucker has cobwebs on it.:chortle:


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

31" plus a loop
70#


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

29", 60 pounds.


----------



## muley40 (Jun 10, 2005)

29" draw, 55#


----------



## barcher (Jan 1, 2006)

*Mine..*

27.5"
70#


----------



## Hoyt Geezer (Aug 13, 2006)

29 inch 60 pounds left hand


----------



## Sport/MN (Nov 5, 2003)

31" 57lbs hunting

31" 45lbs target


----------



## hayseedpaddy (Dec 4, 2007)

28"@52#


----------



## cambow (Apr 28, 2003)

Dead? who said dead....."Its alive". My d.l. has changed, so here we go again. 28 & 1/4". After a zillion hours of trial and error, here is a big tip: take the wing span chart recommended dl, subtract your d-loop length, and that is as close as any formula in the world.
PS: Blame X-Ring for the thread. :embara:


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

30'' and 44 #'s [ hope this isn't a repeat on my part ]


----------



## acuyouthguy (Jan 5, 2006)

27" and have a 62# and now a 67#


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

28.5 dl plus d-loop
60lbs

I'm 5'11 200lbs

E


----------



## cubsfan (Aug 15, 2006)

27.5"
#55


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

28-28 1/2 at 60 lbs. 

6' 1" at 200 lbs.


----------



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

27 3/4 66lbs


----------



## kbuck (Aug 18, 2007)

30 to 31 at 68# as someone posted earlier I haven’t figured it out yet??:zip:


----------



## bullzeye72 (Dec 12, 2007)

30'' at 70#

Your welcome!


----------



## BIG T28 (Jun 26, 2007)

*draw*

29" at 63#


----------



## Dweis (Nov 24, 2007)

28" 70#


----------



## tenzoxt (Aug 21, 2006)

*weight*

27.5 @ 70lbs. +++


----------



## momallards (Jan 7, 2008)

28 @ 62#


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

30.5"

77 & 81#


----------



## flutyflakes51 (Dec 6, 2006)

28in draw, 60lbs. used to be 68lbs.

5'10" - 195


----------



## dmboggs74 (Mar 6, 2007)

28.0 + loop @ 62 Lbs


----------



## dlalexan (Feb 12, 2007)

29 @ 71#


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

See signature...:tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

28 [email protected]


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

28" draw.............60 on target bow, 70 on hunting bow


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

29 @61 lbs.


----------



## smedley (Jul 29, 2007)

27" plus 3/4" string loop @ 71#'s


----------



## Rick Chace (May 16, 2003)

31+DL 50lb and It shoots at 277FPS


----------



## JeepKuntry (Nov 17, 2004)

29", 60lb. RH


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

26.5 @ 67 lbs


----------



## jhenson (May 25, 2004)

28.5 @ 60


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

28.5 at 60lbs.


----------



## Hoyt1945 (Nov 30, 2006)

54 # 28.5 Same for hunting and target.


----------



## torridone (Dec 10, 2007)

28" 60lbs. I bought a new mathews with 50-60lbs. limbs against the shop owners recommendations. I don't know why anyone needs to shoot 70lbs. anymore.


----------



## Maine Woods (May 17, 2007)

27.5 @ 71 pounds


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

31" -31.5"
Target 58lb
3D and hunt 71lb


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

27 at 64lb


----------



## stinger_35 (Dec 10, 2005)

28 1/2" @ 52lbs indoor and 60lbs 3d


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

28 in. 70 lbs.


----------



## SW Iowa Shooter (Dec 27, 2007)

27" w/loop 71#


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

28" draw length
Weight depends on which set up, anywhere from 57lbs to 72 lbs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2003)

31.5"
60-71lbs, depending


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I just realized I have not replied to this thread.....

28.5" 65# hunting
28.5" 60# target


----------



## nogutsnostory (Aug 2, 2005)

Hunting 30" 63lbs.
3-D 60lbs.


----------



## skipperfishflip (Oct 16, 2007)

29" 63(wish I have 70# limbs)


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

28" 70lbs 3D and hunting.
28" 55lbs for spots.

Lien2


----------



## TWAP (Dec 4, 2007)

30" ---65lbs.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

29" 65#


----------



## possum bend (Jul 3, 2007)

27" 68#


----------



## MN Bow Hunter (Jan 2, 2007)

28.5 plus loop and 65lbs.


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

28.5 at 60lbs


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

27'@ 55to60lbs.


----------



## Chancy B (Jan 3, 2007)

28", 65#


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

28 in at 55lbs


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

29" 70lbs


----------



## DUGF007 (Oct 31, 2006)

:lock1:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Dl -wt*

29"-55 +/-


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

27 3/4 At 70#


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

kc hay seed said:


> 27'@ 55to60lbs.


27' thats a heck of a draw length! Your bow must be shooting about 3000 fps!
Ha, ha, LMAO!


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

> 29" 60lbs.


Me too exactly.


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

x-ring said:


> I am taking a poll for my local shop to try to find out what the "average" draw length and draw weight everyone is using. Please post your draw and weight below. I am sick of walking into shops with nothing but 30" draw length bows set at 70 lbs. I hope to get lots of posts on this topic since we do have thousands of members.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


good thing bowtech sends there bows out at 29"...sorry couldn't resist

28" 70lbs.


----------



## weller (Dec 24, 2006)

29'' 58lb


----------



## bostoned (May 4, 2006)

*Hard to say*

My new Vectrix XL is a 29" draw but my arrows are cut to 27.5". 

Draw weight 68 lbs.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

3 of my bows are 60/70 lbs and 2 are 50/60lbs and all are 30"dl...except 1...it's 30.5


----------



## WA-blacktail (Dec 9, 2007)

62#
30"


----------



## johnboy1 (Dec 12, 2005)

30 inch @ 68#


----------



## DeerKilla (Jun 25, 2007)

30" 70# :wink:


----------



## two_shoes (Mar 15, 2006)

27"
65#


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

28" @ 52lbs.


----------



## camohunter24736 (Oct 15, 2007)

*draw weight and length*

29 1/2 70#


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

27.5" . 52#


----------



## bow75 (Jan 3, 2006)

281/[email protected]


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

27 with loop at 60#


----------



## duda (Dec 30, 2007)

28 in with a loop 62 or 63 lb I cant remember


----------



## JD45 (Aug 20, 2006)

28 inch draw

70 lb draw.


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

29 inches at 66#


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

27" both 50-60 and 60-70 bows


----------



## ts05 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Draw length/wt*

28" @ 69


----------



## silentdeath1 (Feb 26, 2007)

27'' 70#


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

28"
68#


----------



## vwpittman (Mar 9, 2007)

27 3/8 w/ loop @60# for hunting
27 w/o loop
50# for target and 3D


----------



## Elkhorn (Mar 17, 2006)

*Draw Length and Weight*

28"
64#


----------



## Hightower650 (Jan 6, 2008)

32" finger shootin'
31" realease on string
30.5" release on loop

70#


----------



## CvrSix (Jan 6, 2008)

29" at 65 pounds


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

2 bows, both 27", one 57#, the other 58#. Haven't shot the Ross alot yet so don't know if it'll change.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

29 inches @50-60 lbs(depending on which bow I am using-target, 3D, hunting,etc) with D-loop.


----------



## VULCAN4ME (Jun 23, 2007)

29"
72#. maxed out 70# bow.


----------



## Hondo64d (Jul 30, 2004)

Currently shooting 58 pounds @ 28.5"

John


----------



## jim j (Feb 1, 2006)

sbxt 26.5 68#
new drenalin ld 26.5 62#


----------



## kenf (Nov 20, 2007)

28" @ 65# big game
28" @ 45# small game
28' @ 55# target


----------



## Dropnbigbucks (Dec 13, 2007)

30" and 70#


----------



## Bull Herbie (Dec 9, 2007)

30" 65#


----------



## apeaston (Sep 28, 2003)

30" 
58#


----------



## bartl17 (Jun 27, 2007)

29 and 71#


----------



## Russ Holton (Mar 18, 2005)

*Draw weight.*

29.5 at 72lbs.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

60 at 28 target
67 at 28 hunting


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

26.5 @ 60lbs


----------



## Dashai (Oct 3, 2006)

32" draw @ 73#


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

28.5 73lbs..


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

27.5" - 61#'s.


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

27.5 60#


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

DL 27 inches...draw weight 53 pounds...course I'm an old fart...


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

Hunting and 3D 29" 66Lbs 

Target 29" 53Lbs


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

28.5" @ 60#


----------



## jdawg240 (Feb 20, 2007)

Im 30.5 70lb. Id love to walk into shops with 30. inch 70 llb bows. All my shops have 60lb 28 and 29 inch bows hanging up to shoot.


----------



## Radman (Sep 19, 2003)

FITA target and Field 28 1/4 at 46 pounds (recurve). Hunting 29 at 85 pounds (hunting).


----------



## Hoyt2448XL (Jan 27, 2007)

29" 70lbs. RH


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

*Dl + Dw*

Target Recurve 36#@29.5"
Hunting Recurve 43#@29.5" ButchD


----------



## NativeOne (Feb 7, 2006)

3d and Hunting Bow
58# @ 29"


----------



## MOBowMaster (Jan 9, 2008)

28" @ 64 lb


----------



## tmohr (Dec 7, 2007)

28" @ 60 lbs


----------



## eaholmes1325 (Sep 18, 2007)

27.5" @ 70#'s


----------



## Firstdue (Dec 31, 2005)

28 plus loop at 70 lbs


----------



## travis996 (Oct 14, 2007)

*Dl*

28"
62lb


----------



## 1400 shooter (Oct 31, 2006)

29" 58#


----------



## Lineman160 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Dl-dw*

27"/ with D loop 27.5"- 66 lbs


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)

all in the sig


----------



## M-Tecs (Nov 10, 2007)

70# 31 Dl


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*28" draw*

60#


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

28" 65lbs


----------



## Brittdog (Jan 4, 2008)

28" 65lbs.
just switched from 29" 70lbs.
speed isn't everything.
To long is all wrong.


----------



## jefftrout (Sep 4, 2007)

29.5" (with loop) and 82#


----------



## Flowbie (Dec 24, 2007)

28.5 inches at 71 pounds


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

25.5 @ 48


----------



## holtzer1 (Jan 9, 2008)

29" 60lbs


----------



## jessetjames (Oct 17, 2007)

DL 25" 

DW 50

make sure u have shorter draw bows to. kinda anoying for people like me.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

28", 75#'s


----------



## steve-0 (Jan 26, 2006)

28" @ 60 lbs


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

30'' draw 68 lbs


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

target 27" 40 lb
hunt 27" 50 lb


----------



## kdbass (Jun 28, 2006)

All three of my hunting bows:
Martin Saber...30" @ 67#...258 fps
Martin Slayer X...30"@67#....298 fps
Martin Pantera...30" @ 67#....289 fps


----------



## Reacher (Jul 30, 2004)

See sig


----------



## questions_14 (Jul 20, 2005)

28.5" @ 70#


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

28"
63#


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Allegiance 27" and 70 lb
Commander 27" and 60 lb


----------



## baldybarton (Jan 3, 2007)

30" 60#


----------



## BlackoutTSI (Dec 1, 2004)

29.5 at 55.6 pounds


----------



## LAMADMAN (Aug 17, 2006)

[email protected]#


----------



## BDA (Jul 28, 2007)

30.5" at 74#


----------



## Dwarfking (Feb 13, 2003)

27" at 71# Trykon


----------



## headofahessian (Jan 9, 2007)

elite synergy 28 inch draw 72lbs


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Target 29" @ 53lbs.

Hunting 29" @ 70lbs.:wink:


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

28" at approx 60#


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

draw 29 inch and draw weight of 60 lb peak weight for both hunting and 3d


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

28" 50lbs indoor, 28" 60lbs outdoor/hunting


----------



## GROUNDPATROL (Sep 15, 2007)

29"
64 lbs.


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Both Are Mathews Bows......... 

LX 28" @ 64 at about 270
A7 28" @ 55 At 280 for sure.........


----------



## Archieup (Jun 28, 2006)

Bowtech 101st airborne - 30" @ 70lbs.
Mathews Outback - 30" @ 70lbs.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

60# @ 29"


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

A topic started in April of '03 still going strong. 


Has anyone summed up all this data yet??????


----------



## Mmel (Mar 27, 2007)

*draw weight and length*

28.5 @ 50#


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

wow a 5 year old thread. i betcha that shop wants the info lol jk


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*28.5 @ 61*

28.5 @ 61 Hunting Rig
28.5 @ 53 Target / 3D


----------



## lern (Mar 21, 2005)

28 1/2, 52#


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

29" at 71#


----------



## badcompany (Aug 21, 2005)

27.5 dl at 63lbs.


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

*dl and dw*

dw-62# dl-depends on the bow-26.5 or 27"


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

target...30.5" @ 50#
hunting 29.5" @ 73#
explanation...
I hunt about 1" short to compensate for wrist release and clothing clearance


----------



## drawforce (Feb 25, 2003)

30-70


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

WOW, not sure if I ever posted on this one. But if I did, I'm still a 28" draw and 60#s or so. I think I stopped growing.:wink:


----------



## Jebby (Nov 16, 2006)

29" @55# Target 29" @70# hunting


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

28.5" and 54-70# depends on hunting or target.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

ross cr334- 70 lbs, 27"
martin jaguar- 58lbs, 27"


----------



## Rossi396 (Sep 13, 2007)

28.5" and 70 Pounds!


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Mine is...*

29.5"

70#

I hunt primarily with the occasional "dabbling" in competition. If I am dabbling I crank down 10#


----------



## 7mm12g22lr (Jun 29, 2007)

29"
70#


----------



## JOE DIRTAY (Jun 8, 2007)

28" 63#
Fits just perfect!

Use to shoot 29" 56#


----------



## AlexNenadic (Oct 18, 2007)

27.5" @ 60lbs.


----------



## keppy382 (Jul 6, 2006)

*length/weight*

27 @ 62lbs.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

Target- 27 1/2" at 55lbs. 293 fps.
Hunting- 27 1/2" at 58lbs. 326 fps.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

25" 46lbs indoors 60lbs 3d


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

28" @ 60lbs


----------



## bigtommy (Feb 28, 2006)

28.5" 60ilbs


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

29" 63# target
29" 70# hunting


----------



## mattweum (Jun 20, 2007)

30.5" + loop 70#


----------



## jason03 (Dec 12, 2003)

*length and lbs...*

28" & 64 lbs !!!!!!


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

29" DL @ 55 lbs.


----------



## Big Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

30.5" @ 68lbs


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

31.5 75 lbs


----------



## Seek and Chase (Oct 21, 2005)

28" & 70 lbs. (more if I can get it)


----------



## shootabowtech (Jan 9, 2008)

*Draw*

28.5 with loop,,,28 without....pulling 64#


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

27 @ 60#


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

28 63


----------



## steady73 (Sep 23, 2004)

28.5 70


----------



## KJ-hunter (Oct 11, 2007)

29'' at 66lbs target
29'' at 71lbs hunting


----------



## FISHERKING (Jan 16, 2006)

29" at 62lbs


----------



## jg12114 (Feb 14, 2007)

28" @ 60 lb


----------



## BC Boy (Jul 3, 2006)

29 inches @ 66Lbs


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

28 1/2 
51 lbs.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

26" 60#


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

28" @ 60#


----------



## scoop88 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Dl & Dw*

29.5 Apex 50# --30" FX 70#--30" XT 65#


----------



## cardiachunter (Sep 1, 2007)

30'' @ 60lb


----------



## Brittdog (Jan 4, 2008)

28", 65lbs target, 70lbs hunting


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

target 56 lbs
hunting 65 lbs
27 3/4" draw


----------



## machster670 (Feb 17, 2007)

28.5" 72# for both bows


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

27.5" and 65#


----------



## Tony120371 (Jan 13, 2008)

30" length, 62 pd draw


----------



## danbear (Nov 12, 2005)

29" 62#


----------



## PAC1 (Nov 13, 2007)

29" 60 lbs


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

[email protected]#
So what is the average so far?


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

29" 72#


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

28", and 65#


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

29" @ 70#


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

OOP'S forgot my son 29" @ 73#


----------



## Huntershafter (Aug 28, 2007)

27" 57lbs


----------



## huntingwiley33 (May 26, 2006)

28 DL @ 60 Indoor
28 DL @ 70 Everything else
:tongue:


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

[email protected] 
Weight is more if draw is comfortable


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

29 at 70 

16 YOA Kid
27 at 62


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

29" 80# - Tribute
29" 70# - Iron Mace


----------



## HornHunter84 (Dec 6, 2007)

31in 80lbs:wink:


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

28" 60-65 lbs


----------



## Michbowhunter1 (Sep 19, 2007)

29" 68#


----------



## Checkmate (Dec 28, 2007)

29.5", 60# Going to try to move to 65-70 before the bow season starts.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Hello*

28 1/2
60 Pounds
281fps
Asa Style


----------



## gotdeer (Dec 4, 2007)

29" @ 80lbs


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

*Poundage/draw*

Merlin XS hunting- 57lbs. Martin Slayer Nitrous cam 3D- 55 Lbs.- Merlin XT 55lbs.
Merlin Omega outdoor-59 lbs.- Merlin Super Nova indoor-48 lbs. All @ 29" DL.
Soon to be Hoyt Katera 58Lbs. @29" DL.


----------



## captainron62 (Nov 18, 2007)

28 @64


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

27" @ 60#


----------



## Scrapeliner (Jan 23, 2006)

*27" @ 50lbs*

my Reflex Gamgetter is 27 draw length at 50lbs


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

27.5 70lbs


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

27" draw
65 pound
XT
gets me 276fps 

Jon


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## ken l (Jan 7, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## twiegs (Dec 20, 2006)

27" @ 70# Dxt


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

28 1/2 60 lbs.
Please let us know what you learn!!!


----------



## gc1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*draw*

30 inch draw @ 70 lbs


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

29"
70 lbs


----------



## Joe H. (Sep 15, 2007)

*weight and d.l*

28.5 in
70#


----------



## Stump Jumper (Oct 16, 2002)

26 1/4" Draw

63#


----------



## Kevdlambert (Mar 16, 2007)

27" with D-loop @ 70 lbs.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

*Me*

30" draw 63#:darkbeer:


----------



## guckie (Jul 26, 2007)

29", 64#


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

28''@ 68-70#


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

29" and 70#


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

27 at 60#


----------



## ztc92 (Dec 9, 2007)

*here ya go*

28.5" / 55# (I am only 15 and still growing if that matters)


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

For 3D I'll shoot a 28" 60 lb. For spots I'll shoot 28" 52 lb. For hunting (which is probably 99% of his business) I'll shoot 27.5" 58 lb. My guess is the average would be 28.5" 64 lb.


----------



## Rimfire Kid (Jun 3, 2006)

*Draw length and weight*

26" and bout 42lbs.


----------



## Shootercannon (Jan 20, 2008)

30 inches 70 lbs.


----------



## RAZOR62 (Jun 7, 2006)

28.5" at 60lbs


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

27.5 with loop at 61.8 pounds


----------



## BowArk (Jul 27, 2007)

*agree*

28 inch
64 pounds


----------



## archer1983 (Dec 24, 2006)

28

62 lbs.


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

29"
64 lbs.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

29"
64lbs


----------



## dcraft (Jan 7, 2008)

70lbs @ 28.5"


----------



## Backyard Archer (Oct 25, 2005)

29.5" @ 56 lbs


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

Just so everyone knows this is a very old thread. This time it was brought back from the dead by Bows4ever.


----------



## chedrred (Jan 18, 2008)

29 1/2 @ 70lbs.


----------



## JLB (Jan 8, 2005)

BOW GUY said:


> Target 28" @ 58-60#
> Hunting 28" @ 65#


same here.


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

30.5 71lb


----------



## Pa. Patriot (Oct 8, 2007)

29"
65lb


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

28.5
60lbs


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

28"
70lb


----------



## mcpdk9 (Jul 20, 2005)

30" 62#


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

30"
70 lbs


----------



## Gravedigger (Aug 18, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

29" and 62.33# 3d and 29" and 70# for hunting


----------



## Ar smith (Aug 11, 2004)

27" draw length
60-70 lbs


----------



## Trophy Time (Feb 3, 2007)

29" and set at #66


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*bowtech tribute*

30" draw 84 pounds pull, gets harder and harder each year . 408 grn arrow snyper 100 grain head


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

55lbs @ 29"


----------



## EToran60 (Nov 30, 2005)

*d/l &#*

28 d/l 57 #


----------



## why me (Sep 27, 2006)

28"-60#


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*draw length-weight*

28.5 on a mathews 28 on an X-force
70+ lbs. of draw weight
Im 5'9" 227lbs. though


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

29" 60lbs.


----------



## sraney (Jul 5, 2007)

*draw length*

27 dl 70#


----------



## hmthtrfan (Apr 16, 2006)

28" 62#


----------



## curtisy (Jan 7, 2007)

*27 1/2 60#*

fairly new at this and only going by what the bow shops have told me to go with, Wondering if i will move to 28 in the future:darkbeer:


----------



## Death Draw (Jul 15, 2007)

27" 65#


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

28.5 55-58#


----------



## DWarcher (Jul 25, 2006)

27.5" @ 60#


----------



## skerb55 (Apr 2, 2008)

29.5-70lb


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

29"
65#


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

30" @ 63#


----------



## Glooscap (Apr 17, 2007)

29.5"
68lbs


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

27.5# DL and 62# DW


----------



## ragella (May 21, 2006)

25 draw i think maybe 26 draw 
48 lbs


----------



## kraiza (Jan 13, 2006)

28" 60lbs


----------



## bowtech jsat 50 (Aug 24, 2007)

28" 68 lbs


----------



## Lrgmouth (Jan 23, 2008)

31.5"
70 lbs


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

29" inch DL. 

53 to 70 pounds, dependent on target or hunting.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

archerycharlie said:


> 29 1/2 @53#
> charlie


29.25/55 you guess which is which:wink:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

A poll would display the results easier,


31" Draw Length
57 pounds for target
62 pounds for hunting (60 pound bow max'd out)

With my draw length, hunting wt deer, I would never buy a 70 pound bow


----------



## WA-blacktail (Dec 9, 2007)

62# 30"


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

sig


----------



## Ar smith (Aug 11, 2004)

27" D.L 65lbs


----------



## ShrpShooter (Oct 21, 2007)

29" 58#


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

ross
27"
63lbs

hoyt
27"
63lbs


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

28 1/4" 65-70#'s


----------



## snibbor03 (Jun 11, 2007)

28.5" 63lbs.


----------



## Smooth Shooter (Feb 11, 2008)

27" @60lbs


----------



## VIT4LSH0T (May 10, 2008)

29" 72lbs


----------



## bhcsedalia (Dec 15, 2007)

29 1/2 with loop, 67 lbs


----------



## BOWTECH DAWG (Nov 30, 2007)

29" @ 67 lbs.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

29 inch draw And bow is a 50 to 60 peak weight with bow setup at 58 lbs


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

*Draw WT & Length*

60#,28"


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

29" Dl 50 # Dw


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2007)

60 and 27.5


----------



## REFLEXDEFLEX (May 1, 2008)

27 1/4, 52lbs


----------



## Recurveunaided (Jan 17, 2008)

27 @ 54#


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

29, 70#


----------



## EliteShooter1 (Apr 12, 2008)

29.5/72


----------



## gman7605 (May 2, 2008)

*fred bear*

28/62


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

3odl /70lb


----------



## asquires2 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hunting/3D 30"@65lbs
Spot 30.5 @55lbs


----------



## lab2 (Mar 19, 2008)

28.5 with loop, 72lbs


----------



## familyguy (Mar 11, 2008)

*Draw*

27 inch w/loop
60 lbs


----------



## Alandale Archer (Apr 8, 2008)

29" 70 lbs.


----------



## vonasemj (Nov 19, 2007)

28" 63 lbs.


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

29.5" @ 62 lbs


----------



## eagle24 (Apr 10, 2008)

29.25" @ 55#


----------



## ranger774 (Dec 8, 2006)

28 1/4 inches and 63 lbs.


----------



## aearley (Mar 30, 2008)

29" @ 60# with loop


----------



## Fran (Jul 22, 2006)

28.5 @ 60lb


----------



## skull (Nov 29, 2005)

27" 67 lbs :darkbeer:


----------



## Rudyhunt (Aug 10, 2006)

29" + loop at 65lbs.


----------



## soularcher (Apr 28, 2008)

28 " draw length, 70 lbs. draw weight.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

28.5 inch DL and 61 lbs.


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

29" @ 70 lbs
29" @ 62 lbs
29" @ 65 lbs


----------



## Bowtech64 (Nov 16, 2005)

26.5 @ 58lbs


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

28 dl @ 51lbs.


----------



## TX Rattlesnake (Jan 4, 2007)

28.5" @ 60 pounds or less.


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*Heres mine*

28.5 76 # hunting bow


----------



## jim j (Feb 1, 2006)

26.5" DL 60# for target 70# hunting and may I also mention left handed try finding one like that at a shop


----------



## mathews_outback (Feb 25, 2008)

30" 65 lbs


----------



## XXLnevermis (Mar 1, 2008)

On my sig.


----------



## coonhound (Jan 27, 2007)

29" @ 65 lbs


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

28 in 57 lbs.......


----------



## CT_bow (Apr 14, 2008)

29" @70lbs


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

29" d/l set 60 lbs. with 50-60lb limbs on target bow and hunting bow.


----------



## ClaytonLJ (Jun 26, 2006)

Settled in at 57, 28.5 dl.


----------



## gigem (Feb 5, 2008)

30.5", 60#


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

S4= 29" 66 lbs 
Bullet X = 29" 64 lbs
Bengal = 29" 68 lbs


----------



## Swamp Fox Buck (May 8, 2008)

29 with loop 65#


----------



## NTEX (Oct 11, 2006)

29 @ 60
29 @ 70


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

29 draw 71 lbs


----------



## nicholswildart (Jan 6, 2008)

28" 70lb


----------



## Llamaman (Apr 9, 2007)

28" draw @ 62#


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

28/60


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

28"-70lbs


----------



## WheelinArcher (Feb 5, 2008)

28.5/70


----------



## longbows101 (Feb 26, 2008)

50# 30''


----------



## Xtorminator (Jan 31, 2008)

Target = 28" at 60#
Hunting = 28" at 70#


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

30" and 70 lbs.


----------



## r.a.ott (May 22, 2005)

*27.75/52*

27.75/52#


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

28'' at 70 pounds 

and 

29" at 73 pounds


----------



## chumette (Apr 13, 2008)

28"
I'm just starting, and using (up from 1st 4 wks of wife's 20#) 30#. It is my goal to stop at 50-55#. I think the whole "bigger is better, so lots bigger is lots better" thing is crazy, IMO.

I'm happy if others want to shoot 70, 75, 80 or higher, but I have no desire to go there.


----------



## targethogs (Mar 16, 2008)

29" @ 65# Bear Instinct
29" @ 60# ROSS
29" @ 82# Oneida
The weight vary from bow to bow...


----------



## Tylord (Apr 4, 2008)

IN signiature


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

29" at 62# Bear Truth


----------



## why me (Sep 27, 2006)

28/60


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

29 1/4 @ 70lbs


----------



## supermonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

27.5 @60#


----------



## millersoutdoor (Aug 5, 2007)

28"(back tension)/28.5"(wrist strap)
50-60# (usually shoot around 57#)


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

28" and #70.....


----------



## David Miller (May 18, 2004)

29.5" 70#'s


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

29" 60# or 70#


----------



## Bweger (Dec 25, 2007)

28" at 70 pounds


----------



## ffdgarner (May 1, 2008)

29" draw at 67-70 lbs.


----------



## troskie (Mar 19, 2007)

27" 65#


----------



## hearncst (Nov 23, 2006)

29" 58# I'm 55 years old, and don't want to pull heavy weights!


----------



## PSJOFRN19 (Apr 20, 2008)

31.5 80


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

29"@70lbs


----------



## GreatID (Apr 2, 2008)

29" 60lbs.


----------



## Dooby (Apr 18, 2008)

31" @ 60#
and
26.5" @ 35# (wife)


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

60# 30" draw


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

60# 29"draw


----------



## CactusJuice (Mar 15, 2008)

28", 70#


----------



## bricky (Mar 1, 2008)

27" @ 66#


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

30" 70#


----------



## va archery (Feb 17, 2003)

29in/54lb


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*My draw lenth and Poudage....*

Indoor: 28"/50#

Field / FITA: 28"/58-60#


And


Hunting: 29" /70#



Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

For 3D = 28 inch draw 60#

For Hunting = 28 inch draw 65#


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

27 1/2 65 lbs


----------



## jtrop (Jun 15, 2005)

28" 65lbs Hunting


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

29"@64


----------



## you-rang (Jan 23, 2007)

26"@60


----------



## gman57 (Jun 7, 2004)

27.5" and 64 lb


----------



## six (Jan 7, 2008)

29" @ 62 #'s


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

27-63lbs


----------



## mcjaco (Sep 17, 2007)

29.5" 62#


----------



## fisch74 (May 2, 2008)

28.5" 67#


----------



## go hunt (May 18, 2007)

29" @ 70 lbs.


----------



## mcso (Mar 7, 2006)

28.5"
70lbs


----------



## fishmannyj (Mar 6, 2008)

29" @ 65#:wink:


----------



## AlphaOmega (Feb 23, 2008)

My DL & DW are in my sig.


----------



## Swicthback LD (Aug 13, 2007)

31 [email protected]:embara:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

27
62-65


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

28" 61lbs


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

30"-64#


----------



## BowChamp (Mar 20, 2008)

Indoor/Field-28.5"-54#'s
3-D/28.5"-55.5#'s
Hunting-28.5"-60#'s


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

28 in 70 lb


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

its in the sig.:wink:


----------



## DXT08 (Mar 7, 2008)

28.5, 67#


----------



## adyak (Apr 29, 2008)

29 inch @ 70 for hunting


----------



## jenowell (Aug 23, 2007)

28"@64#


----------



## thart (Feb 25, 2008)

29 1/2 @ 65 lbs. hunting
29 1/2 @ 57 lbs target


----------



## Gutshot2 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Draw*

27" 61lbs


----------



## D_Dubya (Feb 6, 2007)

26"

62lbs.


----------



## GinoD (Aug 8, 2006)

Hunting only 28" 66lbs


----------



## lostinbass (May 10, 2007)

29 dl, 69#


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

everything 29" @ 57#


----------



## bowtechhunter64 (Jul 19, 2007)

30" 60#


----------



## durangol2 (Apr 24, 2007)

28/65


----------



## killerG (Aug 23, 2006)

28" draw.....67#


----------



## 5younguns (Mar 18, 2008)

*Draw spec's.*

In the sig


----------



## elkslayer4x5 (Sep 12, 2006)

31" @ 55#


----------



## djones90 (Sep 17, 2007)

27" draw length, 50 lb draw weight


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2008)

30 @ 70 lbs


----------



## JLB (Jan 8, 2005)

hunting/ 3d 28" 65 lbs
indoor target 28" 55-58 lbs


----------



## deismech (Jan 29, 2008)

28 1/2
74lbs


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

27 3/4" Amo 55#


----------



## BigSwany (May 9, 2008)

28" @ 68#'s


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*draw*

27.5 at 65 lbs for 3-d hunting 28in at 68lbs and spots 27in at 60lbs


----------



## Hottarcher (Mar 18, 2008)

28" & 63#:wink:


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

30.5". 70# wrist release compound
32" 60-80# recurve
30" 60-70# finger release compound


----------



## Elk Czy (Jan 6, 2007)

29" @ 70lbs.


----------



## 11c1p (Feb 14, 2005)

27"... 53lbs


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

27.5" 60#


----------



## wiwanderer84 (Apr 23, 2008)

27" 68 lbs.


----------



## ping#9 (Feb 21, 2007)

*draw and weight*

27" 61#


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

*Dl +dw*

27 1/2" 62#


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

28 1/2 60


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

27.5" / 61#


----------



## jrm5hq (Apr 30, 2008)

28" plus loop at 69 pounds


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

28.5 and 65#s


----------



## PA Oaktree (Apr 4, 2008)

28.5" and 60#'s


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

28.5in, 65#


----------



## Hermannator (Mar 31, 2008)

27.5 @ 44#


----------



## aryan (Jul 2, 2004)

27.5 @ 60


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

30.5" and 50.5#

Thinking about increasing the poundage by 2 to 5 pounds. May end up increasing draw length as well by about half an inch. Just getting started and still getting the feel for how everything fits together.


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

fingers 28.5 60
release 27.5 65 w/loop


----------



## rottwieller (Mar 25, 2008)

I Be a 29" DL , and slamming arrows @ 73 lbs


----------



## azhuntr58 (Jul 27, 2004)

29in and 72lbs and they are smokin:darkbeer:


----------



## Trebono (Apr 17, 2008)

27" 68#


----------



## moment of truth (Nov 23, 2007)

*28 plus loop 65lbs*

hahahahahahahaaha


----------



## bowtechhunter64 (Jul 19, 2007)

30" 60#


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

It's all in my sig.


----------



## APEXshooter (Sep 15, 2007)

30.5" and i shoot a d-loop
51# in my target bow
64# in my hunting bow


----------



## R-Hood2 (Jul 16, 2006)

29 1/2" + small d-loop
60#


----------



## jamezracer (May 10, 2008)

27.5" 45#


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

29" 60#


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

29.9 70#


----------



## Stevo413 (May 16, 2007)

29.5 - 63#


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

*28" 72#*

28" 72#


----------



## jdiggs (May 19, 2008)

32 3/8 draw with loop at 55#, a little outside the average!


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

28.5 and 62lbs


----------



## Bows4ever (Aug 3, 2002)

*Draw lenght/ poundage*

Indoors 28"@50lbs
3D 28"@60lbs
Hunting 28"@60lbs


----------



## strateshuter (Apr 10, 2007)

27.5" & 68#


----------



## Smitty'skid (May 15, 2008)

29" @ 71 pounds for Hunting


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

28 to 28.5 70lbs


----------



## Speuboy (Jul 5, 2005)

27.5inches 65lbs


----------



## APD-LD (May 20, 2008)

40# @ 27", Just started. Will up limbs to 60#.


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 27, 2006)

28" @ 80#
27.5" @ 80#
plus short loop on both.


----------



## hunt4sure (Aug 26, 2007)

*mine*

29/60:tongue:

used to be 30/70 I must be shrinking!!:mg:


----------



## lonewolf32 (May 21, 2008)

29" plus loop and 70#


----------



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

29" 63#


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*draw?*

27" @ 45lb. (lady)


----------



## hunt4sure (Aug 26, 2007)

*Hmmm*



XForce Girl said:


> 27" @ 45lb. (lady)


I think this is how I should post what i am looking for in a personal ad. "Wanted: Cute blonde, outdoorsy, 27" @45lb." :drool:


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

*Draw*

I am short! :embara:
26" 54 pounds (hunting bow) 
26" 45 pounds (target bow)


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*This is mine*

29" draw 80 pounds


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

29 1/2" or 30" depending on Manufacture

60lbs - indoor/target

67-73 lbs - 3-d and hunting


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Feb 16, 2008)

*dl and dw*

24 inch draw length currently shooting at 43lbs.


----------



## refuse2follow (Jan 3, 2007)

29 inch 73 pounds


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Mine*

​
31" @ 71 lbs


----------



## fireman158 (Aug 23, 2007)

28.5" 60#


----------



## The Law (Apr 11, 2008)

28in. 60#


----------



## RockChucker30 (Sep 6, 2007)

30"
70#


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

29 with 1/2 in. loop-66lbs


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

29" @67 lb


----------



## bowpete (Feb 22, 2003)

penguin162 said:


> 29.5 63#


29.25 50# Target
29.25 60# Hunting


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

30 inches and between 65-70#


----------



## HoytHntr (Dec 12, 2006)

29" and the bow bottomed out at @ 73 lbs.


----------



## Acefoxtrot (Aug 10, 2007)

33" draw at 75lbs

bowtech constitution


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

30" plus loop,60lbs! 320fps.....:tongue: Oh and quite too....:wink::darkbeer:

*This thing is 5 years old.....*


----------



## BOWdacious (Jun 13, 2002)

27", 56lbs -me/righthanded
29", 57lbs -hubby/leftie
31", as much as he wants but prefers 55 to 60 -son/leftie
29", 60lbs - son/leftie


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

:wink:
:tongue:
:cocktail:


----------



## FrankD_Hoyt (Mar 16, 2008)

29" @ 62 lbs.


----------



## HeadHunter (Jul 2, 2003)

28.75/70; 29/70.


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

see below


----------



## wideerhunter (Apr 16, 2008)

See below but I am getting the 29.5 and 30 DL module for the Firecat. I feel a cramped when shooting the 29" and my elbow is bent too much.


----------



## labdad (Jun 18, 2006)

28.5 plus loop at 61 or 64lbs depends what bow.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

30", 58lbs


----------



## Simon_R (Jan 27, 2008)

29" @ 60# for both target and hunting.


----------



## D. Lane (Oct 14, 2007)

*27 1/2" w-loop @ 64lbs.*

03 Ultratec
04 Ultratec
07 Vulcan
96 Jennings w-Hoyt Comand cams


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

25'' 60#


----------



## bowkilr76 (May 5, 2008)

*29"w/long [email protected]*

:wink:


----------



## swamp wader (Jun 22, 2008)

27/65


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

27" 60#


----------



## rick crowe (Feb 8, 2008)

29" Draw hunting 60#


----------



## Meat hook (Jan 2, 2008)

29" at 65lbs


----------



## Rgarbarino (Apr 15, 2008)

28" @ 67#


----------



## eagle1renegade (Aug 9, 2005)

28.5--63. lb


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

dudes this thread is like 5 years old


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

*draw wt and length*

spots, 28.5/ 50 lb, 3-d, 28.5 /60 lbs, hunt 29/72 lbs.:darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

31.5" 70# 545 grain xx78 287 FPS


Kris


----------



## longbows101 (Feb 26, 2008)

53#@ 30''


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

29"
70#


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

28.5" @71# for hunting, spots, 3D, and anything else you can think of for a target


----------



## gator89 (Jul 8, 2008)

29"
68#


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*draw*

29, 70


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

65 lbs
28.5 draw


----------



## dave71 (Jun 15, 2007)

27''
60lbs


----------



## Country313 (Jan 17, 2008)

[email protected]#


----------



## corytch (Apr 2, 2006)

28.5 at 65-70 lbs.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

steve_T said:


> dudes this thread is like 5 years old


And yet drawn like a moth to the flame.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

28.5" 65 lbs


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

26-27 60-65lb


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

it's a shame it wasn't a poll


----------



## Trebono (Apr 17, 2008)

27 1/2" 72#


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

30" 68#


----------



## jnwaco (Aug 1, 2007)

26", 70#


----------



## momallards (Jan 7, 2008)

27.5 @ 61 lbs.


----------



## jhenson (May 25, 2004)

*Draw length and lbs. for bows*

I shoot Hoyt bows at a 28.5 draw length and from 55-63 lbs.


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

29" 55 lbs.


----------



## Scott74 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Length and weight*

29" 65#


----------



## bigslick66 (Jan 8, 2008)

28" 60lbs


----------



## jnwaco (Aug 1, 2007)

I was thinking about extending my draw length from 26" to 42-44". Accordingly, I should be able to generate an additional 180fps using one of these:


----------



## clinometer (Aug 21, 2005)

29" @ 60#.


----------



## iAmRock (Jul 6, 2008)

29.5" @ 55#
___________
'08 Diamond Rock
Trophy Ridge Pyro sight
G5 Meta Peep
Trophy Taker original rest


----------



## K.Jensen (Jul 2, 2008)

29"

63 lbs


----------



## switchbow (Jan 10, 2007)

*drwl & Weght*

27 and a half @ 59#


----------



## frsd44 (Sep 3, 2004)

Indoor: 

28" 52lbs

Hunting:

28" 70lbs

Backup:

28" 60lbs


----------



## cwmaintman (Mar 25, 2008)

27.5 65#


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

30" 70#


----------



## BLACKLANDBH2 (Nov 29, 2007)

29"----72#


----------



## mikeshunk (Oct 22, 2007)

29" @ 64#


----------



## Blackcreek (Jun 3, 2008)

30in & 65 lbs. I'm 6'4 with long arms though.


----------



## jnwaco (Aug 1, 2007)

steve_T said:


> dudes this thread is like 5 years old


So, in 5 years, have our arms gotten longer or shorter?


----------



## boneheadoutdoor (Jul 16, 2007)

30" 70lb.


----------



## shouseman60 (Feb 20, 2006)

*f*

28-70


----------



## trison (Jun 26, 2008)

27.5
60#


----------



## LovingArchery (Jan 21, 2007)

27.5 60 lbs
and I try to keep my arrows @ 5 grains per pound


----------



## kdbass (Jun 28, 2006)

all four bows:
30" draw @ 67#


----------



## tking (Mar 23, 2005)

30" @ 70# I find most of the shops have 29" @70#


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

28" @ 60#s


----------



## IL-Gutpile (Jun 25, 2008)

*I agree with you*

Hoyt Razortec
27.5 inch draw, 67#


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*target and hunting*

Hoyt pro elite at 29'' at 57.5 lbs and a Hoyt Katera at 70 lbs at 29''


----------



## coloradoelkhntr (Jun 4, 2008)

29"
70#


----------



## Savage78 (May 26, 2008)

28/65 lbs


----------



## IBM (May 15, 2004)

*draw length & #*

27 3/4 and 56#


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

29" @77#


----------



## rrebel83 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mines all in the Sig


----------



## black_ice_84 (May 16, 2008)

29" @68#


----------



## N2DP (Sep 4, 2006)

28.5" @ 70lbs


----------



## boonie rat (Aug 16, 2005)

28 inches @ 62 lbs.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*draw*

30in at 52 to58 lbs


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

28.5 @ 62 pounds


----------



## jcode (Jan 28, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## crkwalker (Oct 29, 2007)

27.5" 58 LBs


----------



## swampyankee (Oct 13, 2007)

28.5 80lbs


----------



## bullpin (Jan 7, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## KBI-PREZ (Dec 30, 2007)

Mathew's Switchbackxt 70# @27.5......


----------



## Radman (Sep 19, 2003)

Target 28.5 inch draw 46# recurve
Hunting 29.5 inch draw 85# compound (hold weight on the compound is 33#)


----------



## william75 (Sep 9, 2005)

281/2" with a loop and 58lbs


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

30 inch 64lbs


----------



## southern_rebel (Jun 24, 2008)

27.5 @ 62#


----------



## sleppytrucker (Oct 14, 2007)

28.5 62#


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

26.5" and 56 lbs.

How come there are only 12 poll responses and 2791 posts?


----------



## j_man78 (Mar 11, 2003)

28" 70 lbs


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

27 with loop , 55 lbs


----------



## sms (Jun 5, 2008)

27" + loop 55#s


----------



## crutchracing (Oct 26, 2007)

30.5 draw 55lbs


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

28.5"
60#


----------



## swampbuck1 (Jun 21, 2008)

29.5"
70#


----------



## swampbuck1 (Jun 21, 2008)

29.5


----------



## BowhntrOma (Jul 27, 2006)

30" @ 63lbs


----------



## 3D2 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Enough data yet?*

Target - 27" 53 lbs
Hunting - 27" 65 lbs


----------



## Acefoxtrot (Aug 10, 2007)

test


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

sig


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

27" @ 57#


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

29.5"
55#


----------



## Lakner (Oct 12, 2007)

27.5"....61#


----------



## DeerSpotter (Jan 29, 2007)

29"

55#


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

28 to 28.5"
60 to 70 lbs


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

30" 
50#


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

29.5"
70#


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

cool thread. I'm in the high majority. 29" 60#


----------



## browndown (Aug 1, 2008)

29.5 and 63lbs


----------



## oldmanperry (Jul 23, 2007)

28.5" dl

68# dw


----------



## mike_nxn (Jun 18, 2018)

28.5 70


----------



## Deertracker11 (Jun 6, 2008)

29.75in and 72#


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

28.5 60-65 lb


----------



## TheBozz (Aug 30, 2018)

Y'all felt the need to bump a 10 year old thread huh??


----------



## Weasel13 (Dec 17, 2017)

25" 55lb


----------



## Vdocherty66 (May 24, 2018)

Checked 70# but shooting 74lbs


----------



## 18F (Dec 15, 2018)

29" @ 70#

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow14 (Dec 8, 2018)

28” @ 70


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

28" @ 53#


----------



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

27" @ 71#


----------



## BridgerMT (Nov 30, 2018)

30 @ 74lbs


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

[email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

28.5", 55 lbs


----------



## redsquerrel (Aug 16, 2008)

30" @ 55-60#


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

30”
70lbs


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

My 3d bow is set at 52#(max) and 30", my hunting bow is set at 62#(max) and 30"


----------



## sgvolfan (Dec 28, 2014)

28”@56#


----------



## SDguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Dare I say someone brought up an old thread. I consistently breakaway shooting less and less between December & April. When I get back into shooting. This 53 year old experienced archery guy w a 30" DL may back down to 60 lb or so moderate cams & frequently have worked up to 70lb turbo cams in the summer. As the cool weather intensifies Ill go to a mild cam w a 65lb draw weight.


----------



## kentuckybowman (Sep 5, 2016)

28 inches and 70 pound and 50 pound depending on the application.


----------



## Cs1385 (Jun 13, 2014)

28” and 62 pounds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laserbeam1001 (Jun 30, 2013)

28 @ 70, 65 and 60 lbs. 

I have a bit of a bow collection. But if I had to say which poundage I use the most it would be 60 lbs.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckdundee (Aug 9, 2017)

31/70

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckaholic84 (Aug 1, 2015)

28.5 @68lbs

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

30” and 62-64 lbs.


----------



## DeltaDeerHunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Need to expand that draw weight range!


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

32.5" @65#


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow this thread has been alive since 2003?

There should be more responses than 292!

Vote!


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

29” 45-50lbs


----------



## Huntrelk (Dec 22, 2018)

28.5in draw. 70lbs

Sent from my SM-G950U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## Sir SickALot (Jun 19, 2014)

27” 60#


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnarcheri (Sep 16, 2018)

30-30.5” draw length, depending on the bow, and right around 60 pounds.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

29.5 draw length at 59lbs.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

28”@70#


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter60952 (May 23, 2018)

72#@29.5-30"


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

30.25”
60lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LONG RANGE (Sep 3, 2014)

I see the poll shows most are shooting 29” and 70 lbs. I wonder is this is due to majority of bows sold from factory at 29” and 60-70 lbs. So I wonder how many people buy bos and shoot them as they are rather than actually setting them up to fit them?


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

^^^ I think thats why they are sold and set up from factory at 29" 60-70 because thats what the majority shoot as the poll shows


----------



## LHVic (Oct 5, 2018)

I’m a 29” dl and I shoot 70lbs. I shot 30” for years.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

28.5 @ 60#


----------



## Octavian_ (Dec 23, 2018)

30" draw length
50lbs~ draw weight

Sent from my LML713DL using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

LONG RANGE said:


> I see the poll shows most are shooting 29” and 70 lbs. I wonder is this is due to majority of bows sold from factory at 29” and 60-70 lbs. So I wonder how many people buy bos and shoot them as they are rather than actually setting them up to fit them?


i would say a large majority of archers are shooting a DL that is too long for them, just from what ive seen. Im 6'2 and shoot 29, and my buddy that is 5'8 maybe 5'9 told me he was 29 too. i was like....yeah dude i doubt it. i realize it isnt all about height but there is absolutely a correlation between height and draw length. anyway, i went to shoot with him and watched him draw and it was absolutely comical. he was majorly over bowed, weight and length.


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

Did you ever think you might be "under" drawn? 10-20 years ago the theory was to "open" up your draw length. People would start off at like 27" draw and slowly creep out to 28 - 29 or more inches. Seen alot of fantastic long draw shooters.


----------



## excaliber551 (Dec 4, 2016)

28.5" 70 lbs


----------



## ds-3800 (Aug 31, 2016)

26.5 & 60lbs


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

approx 28.5", 30-33#


----------



## ctienter (Sep 24, 2017)

28.5" draw with 70 pound draw


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

28” 60#


----------



## jb27 (Nov 8, 2018)

29.5” & 60#


----------



## rok1167 (Sep 20, 2007)

soldierarcher said:


> Did you ever think you might be "under" drawn? 10-20 years ago the theory was to "open" up your draw length. People would start off at like 27" draw and slowly creep out to 28 - 29 or more inches. Seen alot of fantastic long draw shooters.


not good advice.


----------



## DirtDiver61 (Oct 31, 2018)

Rx1- 28" @ 70#


----------



## inetzero (Jun 17, 2018)

Hunting/3D 28.5" 74#
Target 28.5" 62#


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

29.5 / 70#


----------



## ironeyes969 (Sep 29, 2017)

26.5" at 70lbs


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

28" 70# even 80#


----------



## bamad (Apr 7, 2007)

27.50 an 60lb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

30.5 and 55,60,65lbs right now


----------



## Jimbo99 (Mar 30, 2017)

28.5 and 50 target

28.5 and 60 hunting


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

29” and anywhere from 60 to 65 pounds. It just depends on the bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryB52 (Nov 5, 2017)

28" 70lbs.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyman (Oct 21, 2009)

28.5/70


----------



## stampy (Jul 11, 2010)

26.5” , 65 lb


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

29"@56#


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

29 inches at 60 pounds


----------



## DE1840 (Dec 1, 2018)

29.75”
54#


----------



## BaseHunter (Sep 2, 2017)

27" 50#


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

28" 62lbs


----------



## Chaloman (Jun 9, 2017)

28” 80#


----------



## bullseye991 (Mar 23, 2019)

30 3/4” DL
70lb. DW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

29"
67 lbs


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

30" 65#


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow.....the thread that never dies......:dead: :rip:


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

28-1/2 x 55#


----------



## jk3campbell (Jun 11, 2016)

70lbs
29" on my Mathews
29.5" on my elite

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 21, 2011)

70 lbs
29.5"


----------



## mazarmi12 (Mar 8, 2019)

30”
60#


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brucebarker024 (Feb 10, 2015)

30.25
75lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenC (Dec 9, 2006)

30", 50#


----------



## Propknut (Apr 8, 2018)

32.5” 
53 lbs


----------



## pointfiveoh (Dec 28, 2018)

70/30

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dickeybob (Aug 29, 2016)

56/28


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

27 7/8” 80lb


----------



## happycamper08 (May 7, 2016)

The kid that started this is probably retired now.


----------



## Vladcamu (Apr 6, 2019)

28.5 inches @ 50 lb


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

For hunting - 28.5” / 57 lbs

For target - 28.75 / 51 lbs

For 3D - 28.75 / 54 lbs


----------



## HawkEurope (Mar 31, 2019)

32" currently at 34#


----------



## Katrocc (Mar 18, 2019)

24 1/2 to 25” draw length currently #33 draw weight


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

28.5 at 64lbs

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRJACKET (Sep 16, 2018)

29.5”
55#


----------



## Xclimber (Mar 14, 2018)

29 5/8''
71.3lb Hunting rig
60lb target & 3D rig
45lb & 50lb stick bow


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

30-30.35” DL
81/83lb hunting rigs


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

28" 70#


----------



## Kaibab270 (Oct 15, 2018)

Haha sweet necro thread. 28" & 61lbs for me. It is interesting to see back then the draw weights seemed to average lower and these more recent posts have alot more folks shooting 70lb+ bows.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaXMan (May 19, 2015)

Hunting and 3D bows 60 / 30
Target 50/30


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

This thread already has a driver's license, and will be able to vote in 2021.


----------



## Bjohn (Aug 4, 2016)

28 inches. 63 lbs.


----------



## kingflar (Dec 17, 2018)

28.5" and 66#


----------



## smacky11 (Nov 29, 2007)

pulling 60lbs and have a 27.5'' draw length


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

16 Year od thread?
SMH


----------

